# Häufung von WOW Account Hacks



## Durag Silberbart (6. Januar 2010)

Hallo Leute,

Mir ist seit geraumer Zeit die Häufung der WOW Account Hacks aufgefallen. Und das kommt in etwa mit der Zeit hin seit man das ach so tolle Battle Net verwenden muss. Schuft wer Böses dabei denkt. 
Alleine in meiner Main Char Gilde sind von zwei Leuten die Accounts gehackt worden. In meinem 25er Raid bei einem. Und in meinen drei Twink Gilden jeweils ein bis drei Hacks. 
Das sind auf etwa 100 Leute fast 10 Leute. Das sind über den Daumen Gepeilt 10%. Was ich Wahnsinnig viel finde.

Was noch dazu kommt aber mit den Hacks nun nichts zu tun hat sind die Zahlreichen Disconeced der Leute in Raids oder Inis. 

Also ich denke das Battle Net ist so Ausgereift wie die Sicherheit der Kreditkarten und deren Nutzbarkeit wie wir seit ein paar Tagen wissen. 

Bei mir auf dem Server maulen sehr viele Leute über die Latenz die FPS die Account Sicherheit. Fast jede Gilde kann mindestens eine Geschichte erzählen über Hack erzählen. 
Und nun kommt die Lösung von Blizzard. Kauft euch den Authentifizier. Nur um deinen Account der vor Battle Net eigentlich Sicher war muss man nun dieses Ding kaufen. Okay es scheint zumindest zu funktionieren. Doch mein Account war vorher sehr sicher. 

Was denkt ihr über die Sicherheit eurer und anderer Accounts und die Lösungen die angeboten werden?

Ich finde es nicht okay. Battel Net ist mist und macht mir das Spielen durch schlechte Latenz und dergleichen Madig.


Gruß Durag


----------



## Davatar (6. Januar 2010)

Wir hatten nen Pala in der Gilde, der bereits vor der Umstellung aufs Battle.Net 4 (VIER!!!) Mal gehackt wurde. Wie das jetzt mit dem aussieht weiss ich nicht, aber von veränderter Sicherheit kann ich nicht wirklich sprechen. Gut mir fehlt da die Erfahrung mit den Battle.Net-Accounts, aber soweit ich das von den Leuten weiss werden auch jetzt noch die Leute gehackt die schon früher mit sowas Probleme hatten und die andern eher nicht.


----------



## Durag Silberbart (6. Januar 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Wir hatten nen Pala in der Gilde, der bereits vor der Umstellung aufs Battle.Net 4 (VIER!!!) Mal gehackt wurde. Wie das jetzt mit dem aussieht weiss ich nicht, aber von veränderter Sicherheit kann ich nicht wirklich sprechen. Gut mir fehlt da die Erfahrung mit den Battle.Net-Accounts, aber soweit ich das von den Leuten weiss werden auch jetzt noch die Leute gehackt die schon früher mit sowas Probleme hatten und die andern eher nicht.



Klar gibt es auch gegen Beispiele. Und ein Kumpel von mir hatte wahrhaftig ein Passwort abc123 ich denke das dies nicht die guten Beispiele sind für Account Sicherheit.

Meine Passworte sind aus Prinzip 12 Stellig und die Reg Nummer meines Windows mit Zahlen Buchstaben und Sonderzeichen groß und klein Schreibung. Ok Sonderzeichen ist nur ein - aber immerhin. Das sehe ich als sehr Sicher an.


----------



## *Quicksilver* (6. Januar 2010)

Leute sind zu blöd ein pass länger als 6 zeichen einzugeben. Zudem ist blizz kiddyfreundlich und groß und kleinschreibung ist bei denen aus (bei mir auch). Und dann... ein gratis antivir und ein gratis firewall sind doch zu aufwändig. Naja, so freut sich blizz auch, authentificator wird verkauft. Haha. Ich hatte 3 jahre wow und nie ein hack.


----------



## -=Swish=- (6. Januar 2010)

Ich denke das es mit dem gestiegenen Spam auch einhergeht das die Hacks steigen, aber jeden Morgen steht ein Dummer auf der seine Mails nicht richtig liest und auf gefakte Blizz-Mails schön antwortet bzw auf die Seiten geht und dort seine Daten eingibt.
Das es nie jemand zugeben würde oder das es auch manche nicht realisieren das es so "schlechte" Menschen gibt lass ich mal dahingestellt, die Mails nerven auf jeden Fall.

Also, einfach mal Grips beim Mail lesen einschalten dann sind wir schonmal "nur noch" bei 4-6% gehackten Accounts.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


lg Swish


----------



## Sylvvia (6. Januar 2010)

Ich hab meinen account schon seit 1 1/2 Jahren gekündigt. Trotzdem bekomme ich in letzter Zeit
fast wöchentlich Mail's von Blizzard über account hack Versuche. Ich frage mich, was passiert wenn
mein account gehackt wird und jemand auf meine Kosten reaktiviert oder darüber eventuell an meine
Bankdaten kommt. Ob ich wohl verlangen sollte, das die endlich meinen account ganz löschen ....


----------



## nuriina (6. Januar 2010)

Ist doch logisch, die Oberfläche bzw URL ändert sich ja durch Battle.net, klar das man da Leute in der Umstellungsphase leichter auf gefakte Phishing Seiten locken kann.


----------



## Magickevin (6. Januar 2010)

Ich denke einfach das sich die Leute auf Sites sei es Erotik, Play oder auf Noname Addonseiten Keylogger/Viren/Würmer aller Art einfangen und sich dann wundern Warum sie gehackt wurden sind... Selber Schuld im endeffekt.
Wurde in den 4 1/2 Jahren WoW nicht einmal gehackt und ich hab 1 Jahr davon nur im Internetkaffee gespielt unzwar zu meiner Anfangszeit (Kein Internet bzw Rechner) 

Aber es gibt doch genug Möglichkeiten sich zu schützen sei es Anti Virus Programme oder Blizzards Authentificator ja man kann so oft wie man will das PW ändern oder man verlässt sich auf Deep Freeze welches den Rechner nach dem Neustart wieder zum Ursprung versetzt..

Und wer es dann zulässt gehackt zu werden ist in meinen Augen ein wenig dämlich sorry  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meredithe (6. Januar 2010)

Also ich muss Swish rechtgeben, ich denke auch, das viele der Hacks durch die eigenen Dummheit verursacht werden...
Entweder wird für alles ein und dasselbe Passwort genommen... E-mails nich richtig durchgelesen oder oder oder... Blizz warnt auch oft genug davor, das sie niemals (!!!) nach einem PW fragen werden und trotzdem geben es einige immernoch auf einigen Seiten an...

Mein Passwort besteht auch aus 14 Zeichen und zudem ändere ich es auch regelmäßig...

Wenn man das beachtet, sollte man auch ohne Authentifikator (richtig?) sicher sein... Wobei es natürlich jeder für sich selbst entscheiden muss...

Viel Spaß weiterhin *wink*


----------



## spectrumizer (6. Januar 2010)

Bei der Masse an Menschen, die WoW konsumieren, ist es normal, dass von sovielen die Accounts kompromittiert werden. WoW ist populär, mit WoW lässt sich als Drittanbieter gut Geld verdienen. Also werden die dubiosen Geschäftsmänner auch alles mögliche daran setzen, um an diese virtuellen Wertsachen zu kommen.

Wenn auf dem Automarkt alle einen Trabbi haben wöllten, würde die Diebstahlrate von Trabbis nach oben klettern. Genauso ists mit WoW. In einen Teich mit 'ner großen Masse an Fischen ist es wahrscheinlicher, einen zu erwischen, wenn man reinfasst, als in einem Teich mit wenig Fischen.

Das hat mit dem Battle.net auch garnix zu tun. Das Battle.net gibts schon seit X Jahren, darüber läuft / lief unter anderem Diablo, Warcraft III, etc. Und für die Titel gibts auch kaum (wenn überhaupt) Account-Hacks. Genauso haben auch die Lags nichts mit dem "Battle.net" zu tun. WoW läuft seit der Umstellung nicht über ein anderes Netzwerk oder Protokoll. Lediglich der Login-Vorgang wurde über das Battle.net vereinheitlicht.

Auch hat das mit der Accountsicherheit wenig zu tun. Battle.net nutzt, genauso wie WoW vorher auch, einen Benutzernamen und ein Passwort. Bei dem Passwort wird (wie bei WoW vorher auch) Groß- und Kleinschreibung ignoriert. Ein sicheres Passwort wie "!uJ87gTr$zq" ist also das gleiche wie "!uj87gtr$zq" und das ist in meinen Augen die größte Sicherheitslücke. Die besteht aber schon seit es WoW gibt.

Das mit dem Authenticator ist eine gute Sache. Sicher ist es ein Geschäftsmodell, aber nützlich. Mir kam aber auch schon der Verdacht, dass die Schwachstellen irgendwo intern bei Blizzard sitzen müssen, so wie sich die Kompromittierungen häufen.

Aber meistens, vorallem wenn du die Leute die gehackt wurden, hier im Forum bisschen beobachtest, stellt man schnell fest, dass sie in 99.9999% der Fälle selber schuld waren. Entweder hatten sie einen Trojaner drauf, sind auf irgendwelchen Phishing-Kram reingefallen oder haben Power-Leveling benutzt.


----------



## caddy1967 (6. Januar 2010)

naja, ich spiele seid drei jahren wow. seid 2 jahren in meiner jetztigen gilde. in dieser zeit wurde bei uns genau ein acc gehackt. seid der umstellung sind nun 4 acc gehackt worden. inclusive meiner.

zu mir kann ich sagen. ich habe meinen rechner von drei firmen untersuchen lassen. keinerlei keylogger, trojaner oder virus auf dem rechner der darauf schließen lässt das ICH gehackt wurde.
ich gehe auch auf keine seite von iwelchen dubiosen petanbietern oder goldverkäufer oder sonst was für seiten. noch lade ich auf dem rechner etwas runter.

habe mich heute mal mit einem gm unterhalten können. seid meinem hack letzten samstag morgen, sind auf unserem server 35 acc gehackt worden. das ist schon extrem. 
und selbstverständlich hat auch dieser gm mir nahegelegt meine sicherheit mit dem authentifikator zu erhöhen. ein schelm der böses dabei denkt.


----------



## Carcharoth (6. Januar 2010)

Durag schrieb:


> Ich finde es nicht okay. Battel Net ist mist und macht mir das Spielen durch schlechte Latenz und dergleichen Madig.



Ich hab gelacht :>


----------



## nuriina (6. Januar 2010)

caddy1967 schrieb:


> zu mir kann ich sagen. ich habe meinen rechner von drei firmen untersuchen lassen. keinerlei keylogger, trojaner oder virus auf dem rechner der darauf schließen lässt das ICH gehackt wurde.



Was für Firmen waren das denn? Password Phishing können die eh nicht nachweisen. Und wenn das Password gephished wird, hilft es auch nicht wenn es auf 20 Sonderzeichen besteht.



caddy1967 schrieb:


> und selbstverständlich hat auch dieser gm mir nahegelegt meine sicherheit mit dem authentifikator zu erhöhen. ein schelm der böses dabei denkt.


Allein der Support der geleistet werden muss und die Negativ-Schlagzeilen kosten mehr als wenn Blizz absichtlich Accounts locked um den Auth. zu verkaufen.


----------



## Hotgoblin (6. Januar 2010)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> Ich hab meinen account schon seit 1 1/2 Jahren gekündigt. Trotzdem bekomme ich in letzter Zeit
> fast wöchentlich Mail's von Blizzard über account hack Versuche. Ich frage mich, was passiert wenn
> mein account gehackt wird und jemand auf meine Kosten reaktiviert oder darüber eventuell an meine
> Bankdaten kommt. Ob ich wohl verlangen sollte, das die endlich meinen account ganz löschen ....




Das geht garnicht selbst deine Adresse und Email wird glaub nicht ganz ausgeschrieben.


Die Bankdaten kann man 100% nicht auslesen.


----------



## Tikume (6. Januar 2010)

Account Hacks als Indikator für mangelnden Grips der Spieler - das wäre eher der passende Zusammenhang.

Ach ja, den Thread gab es erst vor kurzem: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=137439


----------



## caddy1967 (6. Januar 2010)

nuriina schrieb:


> Was für Firmen waren das denn? Password Phishing können die eh nicht nachweisen. Und wenn das Password gephished wird, hilft es auch nicht wenn es auf 20 Sonderzeichen besteht.
> 
> 
> Allein der Support der geleistet werden muss kostet mehr als wenn Blizz absichtlich Account locked um den Auth. zu verkaufen.





kaspersky, bitdefender. die dritte darf ich die nicht nennen ist eine firmeninterne sicherheitssoftware.

geb ich dir recht. nur wenn drei unabhängige firmen keinerlei "verseuchung" finden kann, sollten ein pishing eigentlich auch ausgeschlossen sein.

die kosten ist immer relative. eins zu eins gesehn ja. wenn 10 kompromitiert werden. und dann aber 1000 auf grund dessen einen kaufen. rechnet sich das schon.

mit der angst der user spielen


----------



## Davatar (6. Januar 2010)

caddy1967 schrieb:


> und selbstverständlich hat auch dieser gm mir nahegelegt meine sicherheit mit dem authentifikator zu erhöhen. ein schelm der böses dabei denkt.


Wenn einer Frau ihre Brieftasche aus der Handtasche geklaut wird, wird ihr der Polizist auch anraten, in Zukunft nicht mit offener Handtasche durch die Menge zu spazieren.


----------



## Pseudo2204 (6. Januar 2010)

Ich glaube jeder der sagt seinaccount wurde gehackt und er hat keinen keylogger aufm rechner lügt.

Entweder a.) hat er einen druaf und traut es sich nich zusagen oder b.) er hat seine account daten an jemanden abgegeben der einen drauf hat.
c.) wäre die dümmste variante,man kauft sich gold oder benutzt powerlvl service (für sowas sollte man die accounts sofort sperren)

Ich habe meinen account seid release.habe mein passwort NIE geändert ( CD-Keys von alten spielen eigenen sich wunderbar als passwort.vorallem mit buchstaben und zahlen.)
Besuche keine Pornoseiten,öffne keine emails oder öffne irgendwelche daten die mir irgendwer in diversen chatprogs wie skype ,icq oder MSN schickt.Selbst wenn mir meine mutter bilder vpn weihnachten schicken will,ich kann nie sicher sein das sich durch ihre dateien ,schädlich programme auf meinen rechner breitmachen.
Meine Firewall is ebenfalls aus ,weil WC3tft die beim hosten nicht verträgt-
Dazu noch kostenlose programme wie antivir und adaware und das mimimi soltle aufhören ,und die goldverkäufer müssten endlich mal selber farmen.


----------



## J_0_T (6. Januar 2010)

Wurde nur ein einziges mal in richtung Battlenet gehackt... aber ich schätze mal der übeltäter war damals bei mir ein Veraltetes Flashplugin (is alles von der richtige site... nur habs net aktualisiert) Okay... ich denke ma das man sagen kann das es dumm war Flash nicht standartgemäß zu upgraden bei bestimmten sites... aber bis jetzt keine probs.

1 mal seit release is ne gute quote für nen normalen user... und ja... ich bin auch auf ner menge pornsites... aber habe mir bis jetzt nix gefangen... werd aber mein glück auch net provozieren^^


----------



## Dukefun (6. Januar 2010)

Ja den Satz der / die Spielerin ist schuld hätte ich bis vor einigen Tagen auch unterschrieben.

Nun aber haben sich auch in meiner Gilde und im F-Kreis seit dem Jahreswechsel die Hacks exorbitant erhöht. In der Zeit sind 4 Accounts gehackt worden, alle leergeräumt und zum Goldspam missbraucht.

Das hat mich stutzig gemacht, aber da es sich um Accounts ohne direkten Einfluss auf die Nutzer handelt kann ich hierzu keine wirklich konkreten Aussagen machen.

Nun hat es aber den Account meiner besseren Hälfte erwischt. Sie hat einen eigenen Rechner nur für WOW (Internet/Downloads usw. läuft über einen separaten Rechner mit eigenen I-Netanschluss). Aufgrund Jahreswechsel war sie einige Tage nicht on und hatte plötzlich eine Sperrnachricht von Blizz in den Emails. Einloggen ist natürlich nicht möglich. Chars im Arsenal „nackt“ und nicht mehr in Gilde (Sie war GM dort, alle wurden gekickt). Daraufhin haben wir den WoW Rechner auf den Kopf gestellt. Alles war aktuell, Antivirensoftware, Spybot S&D, Windows, Jawa, Flash, usw. und die Firewall waren up to date und liefen. 

Diverse aktuelle Scanns nach Trojanern / Keyloggern liefern auch jetzt keine Ergebnisse. Irgendwelche Phishing Mails hat sie definitiv nicht beantwortet oder ihre Daten irgendwo eingegeben. Das E-Mail Postfach ist auch nicht gehackt. Fremde Personen haben keinen Zugang zu den Rechnern. Noob Passworte werden ebenfalls keine verwendet. Selbst ich kenne die aktuellen Passworte nicht, sie sagte mir aber schon mal alte und fragte wie ich die von der Sicherheit her finde. Goldkauf und Powerleveling sind ebenfalls definitiv ausgeschlossen.

Insgesamt wird es vermutlich an etwas liegen was wir trotz aller Vorsicht übersehen, aber irgendwie ist das in den knapp 5 Jahren  WOW bisher nie ein Thema gewesen.

Ein Blick ins WOW Technikforum zeigt zudem die aktuelle Häufung der Fälle auf. Selbst die Blauen sagen, dass die Bearbeitung wegen der Vielzahl der aktuellen Vorkommnisse länger dauern wird als bisher.

Für meinen privaten Geschmack etwas sehr viele Zufälle.

Grüße Duke


----------



## J_0_T (6. Januar 2010)

Dukefun schrieb:


> Ja den Satz der / die Spielerin ist schuld hätte ich bis vor einigen Tagen auch unterschrieben.
> 
> Nun aber haben sich auch in meiner Gilde und im F-Kreis seit dem Jahreswechsel die Hacks exorbitant erhöht. In der Zeit sind 4 Accounts gehackt worden, alle leergeräumt und zum Goldspam missbraucht.
> 
> ...



Hmmm... vlt is da ein prob wie bei NCSoft^^

Atm haben die ja ne menge probs in der richtung


----------



## Pseudo2204 (6. Januar 2010)

mhh nun schäm ich ich mich für meinen harten ton und die anschuldigungen *rotwerd* 

sry.....


----------



## villain (6. Januar 2010)

Durag schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Mir ist seit geraumer Zeit die Häufung der WOW Account Hacks aufgefallen. Und das kommt in etwa mit der Zeit hin seit man das ach so tolle Battle Net verwenden muss. Schuft wer Böses dabei denkt.
> .
> ...




naja....

1. hat battle-net nix mit der latenz zu tun -  ist eben von server zu server und so unterschiedlich
2. ist das problem - meine meinung nach - nicht battle-net, sondern -leider- meist derjenige, der den account inne hat.

ich habe in der ganzen zeit, in der ich spiele (immerhin gut 4 jahre 4 monate) nur 1 mal mein passwort geändert - aber auch nur, weil es mir gerade in den sinn kam und ich dachte, dass es ja nicht schlecht sein könnte. also ohne grund eigentlich. 
ich habe nur kostenlose sicherheitssoftware auf meinem pc und mein account wurde in all der zeit noch nie gehackt.


----------



## Gorb001 (6. Januar 2010)

Hier mal 2 Tipps:

1. Hört auf Gold bei Goldsellern zu kaufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
2. Levelt Eure Chars gefälligst selber und nicht über Levelservice. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Und schlagartig wird das ausspionieren eurer ach so behutsam behandelten Accountdaten aufhören. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da geh ich jede Wette ein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (6. Januar 2010)

Durag schrieb:


> Insgesamt wird es vermutlich an etwas liegen was wir trotz aller Vorsicht übersehen, aber irgendwie ist das in den knapp 5 Jahren  WOW bisher nie ein Thema gewesen.
> 
> Ein Blick ins WOW Technikforum zeigt zudem die aktuelle Häufung der Fälle auf. Selbst die Blauen sagen, dass die Bearbeitung wegen der Vielzahl der aktuellen Vorkommnisse länger dauern wird als bisher.
> 
> ...


Wie schon oft gerieben wurde, nicht nur von mir. Es liegt mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit an einer Sicherheitslücke im Flashplayer ohne dem die Battle-Net Seite ja leider nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Darussios (6. Januar 2010)

Mim Bnet hat das herzlich wenig zu tun.
Ich bemerke auch keine Lags und nix wegen dem Bnet.

Wenn du mich fragst, sind die gehackten Leute einfach zu blöd, ihren Acc zu schützen und schieben es aufs Bnet bzw. Haben sie schlechte Hardware, weswegen sie schlechte FPS haben und schieben es aufs Bnet.


----------



## Dagonzo (6. Januar 2010)

Darussios schrieb:


> Mim Bnet hat das herzlich wenig zu tun.
> Ich bemerke auch keine Lags und nix wegen dem Bnet.
> 
> Wenn du mich fragst, sind die gehackten Leute einfach zu blöd, ihren Acc zu schützen und schieben es aufs Bnet bzw. Haben sie schlechte Hardware, weswegen sie schlechte FPS haben und schieben es aufs Bnet.


Also es gibt sicherlich viel Spieler die fahrlässig handeln, aber du kannst sich nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren, das geht wohl zu weit. Das mit den Hacks ist durchaus nachvollziehbar, wenn es sich bewahrheitet das es am Flashplayer-Plugin liegt. 
Was die FPS und Lags im Spiel angeht kann ich das nicht nachvollziehen. Fakt war aber, das noch bevor der Zwang zum Battlenet bestand es Spieler gab, die schon einen Battlenet-Accouut besaßen sich in das Spiel nicht einloggen konnten und diejenigen die noch keinen hatten konnten es. Schon etwas seltsam.


----------



## Vizard (6. Januar 2010)

Ich wurde noch immer nicht gehackt was mache ich nur falsch kann mir das jemand erklären? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also wirklich, jeder der gehackt wird hat daran auch eine gewisse mitschuld sollte doch endlich einmal klar sein.
Man wird nicht einfach so aus dem nichts gehackt so ist es nun einmal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der fehler sitzt nun einmal immer vor dem Bildschirm bei solchen sachen.
Und nun Flamed mich wenn ihr wollt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Vizard


----------



## Dagonzo (6. Januar 2010)

Vizard schrieb:


> ...kann mir das jemand erklären?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dann lese mal was ich vorher schon geschrieben habe.


----------



## Visalia (6. Januar 2010)

Durag schrieb:


> Also ich denke das Battle Net ist so Ausgereift wie die Sicherheit der Kreditkarten und deren Nutzbarkeit wie wir seit ein paar Tagen wissen.
> 
> Ich finde es nicht okay. Battel Net ist mist und macht mir das Spielen durch schlechte Latenz und dergleichen Madig.



öhm Das ach so böse Battle Net gibts schon länger wie WoW ^^ wenn das nicht ausgereift ist weiss ichs nimmer, denn hat sich schon bei andren Blizz klassikern bewährt. 

Und Thema hacks, mir wurde weder meine langen sehr langen Diablo II zeit ( das ja auch das böse Battle Net nutzt) noch in meiner 3,5 jährigen WoW zeit ein Acc gehackt.

Wie schon viele sagten, schuld ist meistens der user ^^


----------



## Elkera (6. Januar 2010)

Sarkastisch aber wahr:

beantrage im Forum eine automatischeLöschung neuer Treads mit dem Thema Account gehackt...

-weil alles bekannt...

Keylogger, Trojaner, Phishing, Accountdaten geteilt, Levelservice, Goldkauf, geheime Addons die Vorteile verschaffen sollen,
DriveByDownloads auf zweifelhaften Webseiten, etc etc 

Jeder PC der von mehreren Personen genützt wird ist gefährlich


----------



## Achanjiati (6. Januar 2010)

Durag schrieb:


> Mir ist seit geraumer Zeit die Häufung der WOW Account Hacks aufgefallen.


Dann bleibt eigentlich nur zu sagen: Guten Morgen! Dies passiert nicht erst seit gestern und ist schon viele Monate ein Thema. Wenn wir uns mal anschauen wann der erste Eintrag hier bei Buffed in dem angepinnten Thema zu "Du wurdest gehackt" ansehen, lesen wir das Datum 27.01.2008. Wirkliche, angebliche, vermutliche oder sonst was für Accounthacks sind nhcts neues. Du sagst es selbst, du hast dies offensichtlich wohl nur nicht wahrgenommen.



Durag schrieb:


> Und das kommt in etwa mit der Zeit hin seit man das ach so tolle Battle Net verwenden muss. Schuft wer Böses dabei denkt.



Diese Behauptung ist lächerlich und entbehrt jeglicher Grundlage. Es ist höchstens leichter geworden seitdem WoW-Accounts einem Battle.net-Account hinzugefügt werden können hier eine feindliche Übernahme zu starten. In den seltensten Fällen waren die beteiligten tatsächlich völlig frei von Schuld.



Durag schrieb:


> Und nun kommt die Lösung von Blizzard. Kauft euch den Authentifizier. Nur um deinen Account der vor Battle Net eigentlich Sicher war muss man nun dieses Ding kaufen. Okay es scheint zumindest zu funktionieren. Doch mein Account war vorher sehr sicher.


Der "Kauf" ist nicht zwingend. Meinen nutze ich per iPhone, der Download dort hat mir keine Kosten bereitet. Kosten entstehen hierbei lediglich Blizzard für die Entwicklung. Blizzard hier zu unterstellen der Authenticator sei eine weitere Einnahmequelle und das dubiose Aktivitäten stattfinden um Kunden zum Kauf eines Autheticators zu zwingen zeigt eine nicht vollständige Beschäftigung mit dem Thema.



Durag schrieb:


> Ich finde es nicht okay.


Du musst es auch nicht okay finden. Lediglich weiter Geld in die Kassen von Blizzard spielen. Ob du glücklich und zufrieden bist, ob du nackt Lambada tanzt oder ob der Situation unglücklich bist... ist für das Unternehmen erstmal irrelevant



Durag schrieb:


> Battel Net ist mist und macht mir das Spielen durch schlechte Latenz und dergleichen Madig.


Eine Behauptung ohne Belege. Das Battle.Net hat keinen Einfluss auf deine Latenz, es ist in der Regel ja nichtmal aktiv beim Spielen. Lediglich für die Anmeldung wird eine Verbindung mi den Battle.Net-Benutzerdaten aufgebaut. Beweise für deine Behauptung, ansonsten wird dich hier eine breite Masse als Troll einstufen.


----------



## Neriat (6. Januar 2010)

Letztes Jahr wurde von meinem damaligen Gilden MT der Account gehackt, der war 2Monate nicht da (Sommer) und doch plünderte er dann nackt die Gildenbank. Ich hab damals im AH nach den boe Epix aus der GB geschaut und siehe da, konnte im Ticket sogar den Namen dessen angeben, der das verkauft. Was es nutzt weiss man leider nie. Sogar die korrekte Anzahl der Tiefenkristalle wurde von ihm im AH angeboten.

Der gehackte User ist Systemadmin in einer Energielieferfirma oder wie das heisst und war sich völlig sicher, dass man ihn niemals hätte hacken können. Unser Running Gag war damals, jemand schaut mim Teleskop durchs Fenster, wenn er das PW eingibt..

Ich spiele seit wowclassic mit Freundin und wir wurden nie gehackt. Antivir, Firewall, Spybot, Adaware und immer mal schaun, mehr hab ich nie getan. PW eher selten geändert, so einmal im Jahr. Und: es hat mehr als 10 Stellen.

Interessant für alle Verschwörungstheoretiker vielleicht das hier:
Quelle:
http://info.kopp-verlag.de/news/zum-export...-verseucht.html
Zitat:


> .......inzwischen warnen amerikanische Geheimdienste ganz offen in der New York Times davor, Festplatten aus chinesischer Produktion könnten ein Sicherheitsrisiko darstellen. Deren Hardware oder Treibersoftware &#8211; vor allem bei verschlüsselten Laufwerken &#8211; ließe sich so manipulieren, dass dem Datenklau übers Netz Tür und Tor geöffnet werden könnten.........


----------



## Kerosin22 (6. Januar 2010)

Hi @ all ^^

Also mit ist es gestern um 3 uhr morgens passiert das mein ACC gehackt wurde. Und ich frag mich ganz ehrlich wie ichhabe ein Pw das aus 12 zeichen besteht wo man denke ich ned drauf kommen kann (keine namen, kein Geburtstag, kein Jahrestag nichts dergleichen).Habe auch ne Gute firewall und ein Kostenpflichtiges antivier.

Ich glaube aber ich kann mich noch glücklich schätzen da der Hacker "nur" meinen Main char geplündert hat und sonst nichts mit meinem ACC gemacht hat. 

Was halt doof ist das das jetzt ca. 1 woche dauert bis ich wieder alles habe.

Aber so soon hab mir trotzdem nochmal PW und E-mail geändert und mir den authenticator für´s handy gehohlt.
Hoffe jetzt passiert mir sowas nicht nochmal.


----------



## spectrumizer (6. Januar 2010)

Viele vergessen auch, dass durch die Kentnisse, die die (Open Source) Privatserver-Szene gewonnen hat, mit Sicherheit diverse Programme entwickelt werden konnten, die 24/7 im Hintergrund laufen, nur mit einer Liste an Accountnamen (bzw. eMail Adressen jetzt) gefüttert werden müssen und alles mögliche an Zahlen-, Buchstaben- und Sonderzeichnenkombinationen durchtestet und ggf. noch Wortlisten zur Hilfe nimmt (Brute Force Angriff).


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (6. Januar 2010)

das battlenet hat aufs spielen selber überhaupt keinen einfluss

das mehr gehackt wurden lag an nem sicherheitslack im adobe flash, das der login auf der wowhp benutzt


----------



## Muahdib (6. Januar 2010)

Seit 5 Jahren WoW Spieler ohne Accounthack ... finger hoch wers noch gepackt hat ...

Glaube der grossteil der gehackt wurde hat irgendwo derben Mist gemacht .


----------



## villain (6. Januar 2010)

Muahdib schrieb:


> Seit 5 Jahren WoW Spieler ohne Accounthack ... finger hoch wers noch gepackt hat ...
> 
> Glaube der grossteil der gehackt wurde hat irgendwo derben Mist gemacht .



denke ich ja auch.... aber hey - nicht immer gibt es gleich updates für nicht sichere software..stichwort flashplayer oder so...
wie ich ja schon geschrieben habe, wurde ich in mehr als 4 jahren mit nur einem passwortwechsel noch nie gehackt. *daumendrückundnebenbeiaufholzklopf*


----------



## Klondike (6. Januar 2010)

Durag schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Mir ist seit geraumer Zeit die Häufung der WOW Account Hacks aufgefallen. Und das kommt in etwa mit der Zeit hin seit man das ach so tolle Battle Net verwenden muss. Schuft wer Böses dabei denkt.




GZ wer so denkt, dessen Account ist schon so gut wie weg. Gehst du auf der Strasse spielen und sagst dir hingucken muss ich nicht, weil wenn was passiert, liegt es daran, dass die Autos zu schnell sind? Warum so viele Accounts nun verloren gehen, dürfte daran liegen, dass die Leute die einfachsten Dinge nicht beachten, dem bösen Buben mag in die Hände spielen, dass Accountname = eMail ist und Leute wie du so absolut naiv. 
Ich würde normalerweise sagen, bitte sei doch einfach anderswo so schrecklich dumm, aber dies wäre nicht nett und helfen würde es auch nicht.  Also da draußen gibt es Informationen, die kann man nutzen um sicherzustellen, dass man kein leichtes Ziel abgibt. Übrigens mein Account wurde noch nicht "gehackt" und ich kenne auch keinen persönlich der mal Opfer eines "Hackers" wurde.


----------



## ofnadown (6. Januar 2010)

hallo wollte mal was sagen. kann sich noch wer dran erinnern, das kurz bevor battle-net pflicht wurde die hacks sich häuften von tag zu tag. aber blizzard ist zu feige zu sagen, das sie schon mehrmals gehackt wurden. gleich nachdem battle-net eingeführt wurde, wurden sie im ganz großen stil gehackt. das hängt zusammen mit den weltweiten hacks von msn, yahoo und aim. aber blizzard bleibt eben dabei. spieler sind dran schuld, wenn account gehackt wurde.


----------



## failrage (6. Januar 2010)

Besonders in raubkopierter Software oder in no-Cracks für Spiele, die man ja auch tatsächlich besitzen kann, allerdings ist man zu faul jedes Mal die CD rauszusuchen - können sich meiner Meinung nach ideal Trojaner verstecken. Wenn man also tatsächlich alles beachtet, aber nebenbei mal ne neue Software für was-weiss-ich-was runterläd kann es schon zu spät sein.


----------



## Rofldin (6. Januar 2010)

mal ehrlich nur zur info wenn leute auf solche mails klicken und alles eingeben:



> Greetings! It has come to our attention that you are trying to sell/trade your personal World of Warcraft account(s). As you may or may not be aware of, this conflicts with the EULA and Terms of Agreement. If this proves to be true, your account can and will be disabled. It will be ongoing for further investigation by Blizzard Entertainment's employees. If you wish to not get your account suspended you should immediately verify your account ownership.  If the information is deemed accurate, the investigation will be dropped. This action is taken because we at Blizzard Entertainment take these sales quite seriously. We need to confirm you are the original owner of the account. This is easiest done by confirming your personal information along with concealed information about your account. we recommend you Login verify Information your account: Link durch einen lustigen ersetzt
> [/url]  If you ignore this mail your account can and will be closed permanently. Once we verify your account,  we will reply to your e-mail informing you that we have dropped the investigation. *link durch einen lustigen ersetzt*. Account security is solely the responsibility of the account holder. Please be advised that in the event of a compromised account, Blizzard representatives typically must lock the account. In these cases the Account Administration team will require faxed receipt of ID materials before releasing the account for play.  Regards,  Blizzard Entertainment Inc Account Administration Team P.O. Box 18979, Irvine, CA 92623 Blizzard Entertainmen





Die verdienen es gehackt zuwerden nochmal für alle die sofort darauf klicken würden

*1. Blizzard wird NIEMALS nach eurem Passwort fragen
2. Blizzard wird euch immer in der Sprache kontaktieren mit der ihr regestriert seit (in meinem Fall deutsch)
3.(Hört sich jetz etwas blöd an) Sucht nach Rechtschreibfehlern Blizz hat nen Mail-Bot die hacker nicht und der Mail bot wird wohl keine fehler machen in der Rechtschreibung (siehe am ende "Blizzard Entertainmen" fehlendes t)
4 weiteres steht hier : WoW Sicherheit*

MFG ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ymenia (6. Januar 2010)

Rofldin schrieb:


> *1. Blizzard wird NIEMALS nach eurem Passwort fragen
> 2. Blizzard wird euch immer in der Sprache kontaktieren mit der ihr regestriert seit (in meinem Fall deutsch)
> 3.(Hört sich jetz etwas blöd an) Sucht nach Rechtschreibfehlern Blizz hat nen Mail-Bot die hacker nicht und der Mail bot wird wohl keine fehler machen in der Rechtschreibung (siehe am ende "Blizzard Entertainmen" fehlendes t)
> 4 weiteres steht hier : WoW Sicherheit*


Dazu:

Vergleicht Account-Übernahmen mit der Ansteckung diverser Volkskrankheiten. Nehmen wir die Grippe.

1 Man kann sich nicht impfen lassen und Glück haben.
2 Man kann sich impfen lassen und Pech haben.
3 Man lässt sich impfen und sollte davon ausgehen können, dass man keine Grippe kriegt.
4 Man lässt sich nicht impfen und sollte sich dann nicht wundern, wenn man krank wird.

Man kann also im Gröbsten sagen, dass in fast allen Fällen jeder der sich ansteckt selbst Schuld ist (nicht Hände waschen, Impfung auslassen, Putzen, Lüften, warm halten usw). Die Ausnahmen kommen von außen, zB durch Anniesen/-husten.

Sicher solls auch mal Impfstoffe gegeben haben, die total fürn Poppes waren (um mal die Verschwörungstheoretiker auch etwas zu unterstützen), allerdings ist man dann aber auch Schuld wenn man sich einen Impfstoff oder Medikamente im Netz bestellt, die aus Lampukistan oder sonst woher kommen.

Nur mal ein Vergleich, den auch so viele nicht wahr haben wollen.

PS Ich kann auch nur aufzeigen und ich gehörte bis vor Kurzem eher zur Klasse 1. *hust*


----------



## Elkera (6. Januar 2010)

Muahdib schrieb:


> Seit 5 Jahren WoW Spieler ohne Accounthack ... finger hoch wers noch gepackt hat ...
> 
> Glaube der grossteil der gehackt wurde hat irgendwo derben Mist gemacht .




Hier!


----------



## soul6 (6. Januar 2010)

[Hfzjfh] flüstert : hello !
[Game Master]GM:You world of warcraft account has been temporarily suspended. go to
http:/ / www.accoun....com / wow. html for further information.

Hehe meine neuen Lieblinge ingame !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schon 2 mal so angeflüstert worden und als Antwort bekam er zurück :

[Randy] flüster: "do you think that i´m braindead ? have fun with the ticket asshole !"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sind schon ganz schön dreist geworden die Typen ; Probiert aber bitte den link nicht aus; (habs mir erspart und war zu faul, mal was nettes rüberzusenden^^)
Vielleicht hilfts ja jemanden, das er im Spiel nicht darauf reinfällt.

lg
randy

/edith : link unbrauchbar gemacht; damit es keiner versucht


----------



## Pantherrebel (6. Januar 2010)

Seit ich spiele kein Problem damit, sorry die leute sind nun mal selber Schuld. Hat auch nix mit Battlenet od sonstwas zu tun.


----------



## J_0_T (6. Januar 2010)

Ersetz den link einfach mit etwas wo man sagen kann okay... sowas provoziert andere dazu es auszuprobieren XD


----------



## Bobtronic2 (6. Januar 2010)

Das Komische ist doch das seit Bnet da ist sich die anzahl der Acc die gehackt worden sind sehr sehr erhöht hat das vorher.

Und mal ehrlich wenn ich ein Unternehmen mit allen Acc daten habe und nebenbei ein Werkzeug anbiete(Authentifikator) um den ja eigentlichen Sicheren zugang noch Sicherer zumachen,würde ich als Firmen leiter Acc Hacken um den umsatz anzukurbeln.Und 11 mio mal 6.99 euro kann sich jeder mal ausrechnen was das für ein netter nebenverdienst ist^^.


----------



## Rysuss (6. Januar 2010)

Bobtronic2 schrieb:


> Das Komische ist doch das seit Bnet da ist sich die anzahl der Acc die gehackt worden sind sehr sehr erhöht hat das vorher.
> 
> Und mal ehrlich wenn ich ein Unternehmen mit allen Acc daten habe und nebenbei ein Werkzeug anbiete(Authentifikator) um den ja eigentlichen Sicheren zugang noch Sicherer zumachen,würde ich als Firmen leiter Acc Hacken um den umsatz anzukurbeln.Und 11 mio mal 6.99 euro kann sich jeder mal ausrechnen was das für ein netter nebenverdienst ist^^.




Also ich muss sagen, ich spiele seit 3 Jahren World of Warcraft und hatte NIE Probleme mit hacks, DC´s oder sonstigem...
Ich habe mir zwar auch den Authentificator geholt, jedoch ist dieser ja kostenlos für den Ipod Touch =)

Das einzige was ich zu bemängeln habe sind die Laggs, die immer mal wieder auftreten... Aber naja, was solls....


Meine Meinung: Account gehackt --> Selbst dran Schuld  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bobtronic2 (6. Januar 2010)

seit 4 jahren bin ich net gehackt worden.

Nur als ein Kollege der keine mist macht zb auf diversen seiten etc und Norten Antiv benutz Plötzlich gehackt worden ist macht man sich schon seine gedanken^^.


----------



## Blut und Donner (6. Januar 2010)

Ich wurde noch nie gehackt und ich kenne auch keinen.
Man muss halt auf seine AccDaten aufpassen.


----------



## Deadwayn (6. Januar 2010)

Ich kenne auch einen Fall, bei dem jemand aus der Gilde der Account "gehackt" wurde. Die Chars wurden gelöscht - nun ja.
Allerdings hat sich herausgestellt, dass es der liebe Freund war, der selber mit WoW aufhören wollte und auch gleich den Account seiner Freundin mitvernichtet hat. 
Ich selbst habe jetzt das Battlenet seit es herauskam und ich habe keinerlei Probleme. Weder mit Sicherheit, noch mit Lags noch mit sonst irgendwas. 
Ich hatte auch noch nie ein Problem mit WoW im Allgemeinen.


----------



## dustail (6. Januar 2010)

mit einem gesunden menschenverstand kann einem nichts passieren, außer man wird von einem team richtig hijacked (ja so ist das echte ausdruck) aber wenn ein team auf euch gerichtet ist, müsstet ihr schon daten in eurem pc haben die mehrere tausend euro wert sind....

ich bin fortgeschrittener pc user (d.h auch in sachen programmieren, gestalten, verwalten, netzwerke, homepages usw..)
und bin (!) mit antivir für free unterwegs und hab noch neben das windows-firewall an

man kann also nur gecrackt werden, wenn man ein keylogger hat (downloads, hatte schon oft paar lustige troja's bei curse.com die nachher nach hinten losgingen hehe) jemandem die daten anvertraut oder man so BLÖD ist und den e-mails antwortet >.<

zum thema fps -> schon klar wenn der server grad gefüllt ist sind die latenzzeiten höher, aber das macht mir auch keine sorgen hab ne 6000er leitung D: und das reicht vollkommen aus 

mein sys: 3gb ram 
ne alte ati radeon x1600 mit 512mb
und dual core mit 2x 2.2ghz    spiele ca mit 60fps...also leute daran kanns auch net liegen, man bekommt mittlerweile für 500&#8364; system die weitaus besser sind...


----------



## Neriat (6. Januar 2010)

dustail schrieb:


> mit einem gesunden menschenverstand kann einem nichts passieren, außer man wird von einem team richtig hijacked (ja so ist das echte ausdruck)



Ich kenne nur Hijacker im Zusammenhang mit Internet, Virus und PC und solchen Sachen, die dich auf ihre Seiten umleiten. Dafür gibts hijackthis. Naja, das Tool ist auch für die Erkennung und Beseitigung anderer Verseuchungen mehr als brauchbar aber das versteh ich nich unter hijacken.


----------



## EisblockError (6. Januar 2010)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Das geht garnicht selbst deine Adresse und Email wird glaub nicht ganz ausgeschrieben.
> 
> 
> Die Bankdaten kann man 100% nicht auslesen.




Ich bekomme so emails immer nur auf emailadressen, die bei elitepvpers angemeldet sind o.O


----------



## EisblockError (6. Januar 2010)

dustail schrieb:


> mit einem gesunden menschenverstand kann einem nichts passieren, außer man wird von einem team richtig hijacked (ja so ist das echte ausdruck) aber wenn ein team auf euch gerichtet ist, müsstet ihr schon daten in eurem pc haben die mehrere tausend euro wert sind....
> 
> ich bin fortgeschrittener pc user (d.h auch in sachen programmieren, gestalten, verwalten, netzwerke, homepages usw..)
> und bin (!) mit antivir für free unterwegs und hab noch neben das windows-firewall an
> ...




Sry aber was du das schreibst ist der größte müll den ich seit langem gelesen hab, Cracken und Keylogger haben zwar im entferntesten was miteinander zu tun, aber das wars dann auch...


----------



## KInstinct (6. Januar 2010)

13 Euro gibt jeder im Monat aus. Dann aber noch zu geizig zu sein 6 Euro oder 1 Euro für Handy für den Authentificator auszugeben.


----------



## zimbel (6. Januar 2010)

Ich muss auch mal was dazu sagen...

Ich spiele seit ca. 8 Monaten kein WoW mehr und habe nach der Kündigung meines Abos meinen PC des öfteren formatiert und kein WoW mehr drauf installiert.
Kaspersky und alles ist am laufen und meine Login-Daten sind komplett verschieden als irgendwelche andere Sachen von mir.

Und vor 2 Tagen dann der Anruf eines Kumpels von mir aus München, der noch aktiv WoW spielt:
- "Spielste wieder WoW, ohne mir bescheid zu sagen?"
- "öhmmm.. nee, eigentlich nicht"
- "Naja.. Dein Char ist nämlich grad eingeloggt und hat auch gerade seinen Namen geändert"

Direkt probiert mich auf wow-europe einzuloggen und was soll ich sagen... Mein Account ist wohl seit neuestem mit einem Battle.Net-Account verbunden und so kann ich noch nichtmal mein PW wiederherstellen lassen. --> gehackt

Fragt mich nicht, wie zum Teufel die das geschafft haben, meinen Account zu hacken, aber mit der Blödheit der User hat das in meinem Fall nichts mehr zu tun..


----------



## Rabaz (6. Januar 2010)

Na manche kommen ja reichlich hochnäsig daher. Selber Schuld, Grips einschalten bla bla. In irgend einer Form gehackt zu werden ist schon viel klügeren passiert als euch clowns, also kommt mal runter. Außerdem ist das Spiel ab 12 und es muss den kids wohl möglich sein zu zocken ohne besondere Kenntnisse im Bereich PC-Sicherheit. 12-jährige die solche haben sind wahrscheinlich auch etwas merkwürdig.

Gut und Sicher ist der Authenti-Dingsda von Blizzard. Grottenschlecht, dumm und völlig unverständlich ist, dass man den nur per Kreditkarte bekommen kann


----------



## Trinex (7. Januar 2010)

hm, also erstmal vorneweg, ich wurde in fast 4 jahren in denen ich jetzt wow spiele nicht ein einziges mal gehackt. ich komme selbst aus der it branche, habe aber auch keinen super abgesicherten rechner, ein zwei sicherheitslücken (grobe schnitzer) gibt es immernoch. ich habe in 4 jahren ein einziges mal mein passwort ändern müssen, aber auch nur weil jemand mein passwort wusste der nicht mehr mit mir... nun sagen wir... harmoniert hat.

ich spiele mittlerweile fast ohne addons und die wenigen die ich habe aktualisiere ich alle jubel jahre mal, evtl liegt es daran.

was manche hier schildern das sie kein wow mehr gespielt haben und ihr account dennoch benutzt wurde obwohl sie sich nach formatierung des rechners nicht mehr eingeloggt haben halte ich für schwer vorstellbar (was nicht heißen soll das ihr lügt). WENN jemand einen account via hack durch blizzardserver erlangen will hat er viel mehr möglichkeiten. dann könnte man zum beispiel an unbenutzte seriennummern kommen, accounts direkt so manipulieren das man selbst oder andere spielerische vorteile erhalten, direkt an die bankaccount daten kommen usw usw...

dies liese den schluss zu das blizzard die accounts selbst manipuliert.

imo jedoch schwachsinn. WENN blizzard geld machen will geht das viel einfacher:

a) wir ändern die AGB's so ab das der account stillgelegt wird wenn er nicht mit dem nächsten addon / allen vorhergehenden addons verknüpft wird.
b) wir verlangen auch nochmal nen obulus für den battlenet account (den man ja bekanntlich zwingend benötigt)
c) wir erhöhen einfach die monatliche gebür um nen euro oder zwei
.
.
.
die möglichkeiten wären vielfältig.

bleibt noch die möglichkeit das viele (nicht alle) einfach unvernünftig mit ihrem account umgehen. ich habe es in der vergangenheit auch getan - mea culpa


was kann man also effektiv tun um seinen account zu schützen?

klar die standartsachen, passwort für sich behalten, sich nicht auf jeder 0 8 15 poser seite anmelden, system zumindest mit kostenloser software absichern etc...

wem das nicht reicht der hat noch die tolle möglichkeit seinem battlenet account einen authenticator hinzuzufügen. 



> Gut und Sicher ist der Authenti-Dingsda von Blizzard. Grottenschlecht, dumm und völlig unverständlich ist, dass man den nur per Kreditkarte bekommen kann


 nicht ganz richtig

ich denke fast jeder hat ein relativ aktuelles handy oder gar iphone, insofern ist der weg auch schon geebnet.

jetzt kommen bestimmt ein paar spezis mit "das kostet ja geld". jein tut es. fürs iphone kostet der authenticator absolut nichts. für andere mobilgeräte gerade mal ein paar cent. im vergleich für das geld was wir jeden monat für wow in den wind schießen ist das gar nichts (nen coolen kernhundwelpen gibts ingame noch obendrauf :-P ).


ich persönlich habe mir nen authenticator im shop geholt (gut nicht jeder hat ne kreditkarte) und muss sagen das hinzufügen ist super easy.

weitere infos: http://eu.blizzard.com/support/article.xml...;tag=BNETMOBILE



möglichkeiten den account zu sichern gibts also zur genüge und im schlimmsten fall ist blizzard bei der account wiederherstellung sogar noch relativ kulant (hey dafür könnten die jungs auch geld verlangen ;-) )


so long...

Trinex


----------



## Legendary (7. Januar 2010)

KInstinct schrieb:


> 13 Euro gibt jeder im Monat aus. Dann aber noch zu geizig zu sein *6 Euro* oder 1 Euro für Handy für den Authentificator auszugeben.



22 Euro...!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bei Ebay kostet er so viel oder meinst du jeder hat ne Kreditkarte daheim liegen? :>


----------



## Trinex (7. Januar 2010)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> 22 Euro...!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




hmm, ebay ist eh unsicher und der handy auth wird afaik via telefonrechnung bezahlt (kann mich da auch irren) der iphone bzw ipod aut. ist über den appstore erhältlich und sogar kostenlos...

möglichkeiten über möglichkeiten...


----------



## Maternus (7. Januar 2010)

Wir hatten vor der Zwangsumstellung auf Battle.Net 7 erfolgreiche Hacks alleine innerhalb der Gilde meines Maincharakters.

Unterhielt man sich nun mit den Spielern, war schnell klar, warum diese überhaupt möglich waren. Hier mal die häufigsten Gründe:

- Gemeinsame Nutzung des Rechners durch Freunde/Familienmitglieder, oftmals Minderjährig mit entsprechenden Interessen.
- Weitergabe der Accountdaten an Freunde, damit diese auch mal den Char des Anderen spielen können.
- Keine freiwillige Umwandlung in einen bNet-Account, obwohl die Umwandlungshintertür längst bekannt war.
- Nutzen unsicherer Passwörter, oder identischer Login für verschiedenste Anwendungen.

Nichts davon liegt im Einflußbereich Blizzards. Es ist schlicht verantwortungsloser Umgang mit sensiblen Daten, teils sogar strikter Verstoß gegen die WoW-AGB. Möglicherweise hat sich Blizzard ja bei deren Erstellung einige Gedanken dazu gemacht, sollte man drüber nachdenken.
Wie selbstverständlich jeden Tag dutzende User auf die billigsten Fallen hereinfallen, zeigt der regelmäßige Blick ins WoW-Forum. Wie oft finden sich dort irgendwelche "Nacked Girlfriends, have a look"- Threads mit obskursten Links. Und immer wieder wird dieser von Intelligenzbefreiten aufgerufen.

Nichts (!) ersetzt das Gehirn des Users, die Verantwortung für dessen Nutzung trägt jeder für sich alleine.

Eine Kreditkarte um besagten Blizzardshop nutzen zu können, erhält mitlerweile jeder Volljährige mit festem Wohnsitz. Nicht einmal Einkommen ist notwendig. Nur ausreichendes Guthaben, dafür gibt es Prepaid.


----------



## failrage (7. Januar 2010)

Übrigens ist der Athenticator wieder bei Itunes umsonst verfügbar, nachdem er ja längere Zeit draußen war. Also können alle iPhone und iPod Nerds ihren Account jetzt für lau schützen.


----------



## Tikume (7. Januar 2010)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> 22 Euro...!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Zeit die Bank zu wechseln?


----------



## Super PePe (7. Januar 2010)

Das verhält sich doch so wie mit ungewollten Schwangerschaften, und man hat doch aufgepasst!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Achanjiati (7. Januar 2010)

Rabaz schrieb:


> Außerdem ist das Spiel ab 12 und es muss den kids wohl möglich sein zu zocken ohne besondere Kenntnisse im Bereich PC-Sicherheit. 12-jährige die solche haben sind wahrscheinlich auch etwas merkwürdig.


Du hast es richtig gesagt. Das Spiel ist ab 12 freigegeben. Das sagt aber noch nicht aus das Personen dieses Alters auch entsprechende PC-Kompetenzen und ein Sicherheitsbewusstsein mitbringen. Der Verweis das WoW ab 12 ist, ist daher irrelevant.



Rabaz schrieb:


> Gut und Sicher ist der Authenti-Dingsda von Blizzard. Grottenschlecht, dumm und völlig unverständlich ist, dass man den nur per Kreditkarte bekommen kann


Falsch. Ebay oder per Mobiltelefon. Oder Sammelbestellung innerhalb der Gilde. Alles möglich. Wenn man will.


----------



## Aimless93 (7. Januar 2010)

viele leute werden derzeit von wow addons gehackt , ist 2 gildies passiert und ein freund wurde 6x gehackt bis wir den fehler hatten , wenn leute sin auf 0815 seiten die 
addons laden kann bnet dafür nicht sehr viel


----------



## C4B4L (7. Januar 2010)

Maternus schrieb:


> Wir hatten vor der Zwangsumstellung auf Battle.Net 7 erfolgreiche Hacks alleine innerhalb der Gilde meines Maincharakters.
> 
> Unterhielt man sich nun mit den Spielern, war schnell klar, warum diese überhaupt möglich waren. Hier mal die häufigsten Gründe:
> 
> ...



Hier hat Maternus noch mal schön die häufigsten Probleme, die ja auch mehrfach im Forum genannt wurden zusammengefasst. Wenn wir mal davon ausgehen das mit der Sicherheit des PCs alles stimmt, man seine Daten nicht weitergibt etc. bleibt als häufigstes Problem:

"- Nutzen unsicherer Passwörter, oder identischer Login für verschiedenste Anwendungen."

Warum? Der Mensch ist bequem, IT-Sicherheit ist unbequem, ganz einfach.
Anstelle der drölfzillionste zu sein der euch sagt das ihr ein sicheres Passwort nutzen müsst, dachte ich mir, ich bringe mal Beispiele wie man ein sicheres Passwort erstellt das man sich auch merken kann:

Vorneweg zur Wiederholung was ist ein sicheres Passwort? 
Ein sicheres Passwort enthält mindestens 9, besser aber 12 oder mehr Zeichen, diese bestehen aus Groß- und Kleinbuchstaben, Zahlen und Sonderzeichen.

 Eine Software die  Passwörter knackt, benötigt für ein sechsstelliges, kleingeschriebenes Passwort  nur 10 Sekunden! ​ Besteht das Passwort aus  Groß- und Kleinbuchstaben dauert es immerhin ca. 30 Minuten.​ Wie lange benötigt die  Software wenn man 12 Zeichen in Groß- und Kleinbuchstaben verwendet?​​3.393.198 Jahre !​ 
​ Man kann das Passwort  auch sicherer machen in dem man neben den Buchstaben auch Zahlen und  Sonderzeichen verwendet, auch sollte das Passwort keine Rückschlüsse oder  Verbindungen zu seinem Benutzer aufweisen.​ ​ epU#34bZd9ä+ mag ein sicheres  Passwort sein, nur mit dem Merken wird man ein Problem haben…​ ​ Wie wäre es denn mit  50l4r3N3RG13 oder MFSMwa13.10.iHg – viel besser oder?​ ​
​ Warum die beiden  Passwörter besser sind? ​ 
​​ Weil man sie sich leicht  merken kann…​ ​ 
​Glaubt ihr nicht?​ 
​
​​ 50l4r3N3RG13 – In diesem  Passwort wurden bestimmte Buchstaben durch Zahlen ersetzt die eine gewisse  Ähnlichkeit mit den ausgetauschten Buchstaben haben:​ ​ S = 5, O = 0, A = 4, E =  3, I = 1 – Die Basis des Passwortes ist also SOLARENERGIE​ ​ Verwendet man Passwörter  die aus zwei Begriffen bestehen wie Solar und Energie,​ kann der erste oder der  zweite Begriff großgeschrieben werden, zumindest die Buchstaben die übrig bleiben.​ ​ MFSwa13.10.iHg – Bei  diesem Passwort ist ein Satz die Basis:​ ​ Meine Freundin Sabine  wurde am 13.10. in Hamburg geboren​ ​ Die Groß- und  Kleinbuchstaben ergeben sich aus den Wörtern im Satz.​ ​ Wia24.12 empfiehlt sich  hingegen nicht unbedingt als Passwort…​ 

Man sieht, man kann sehr wohl sichere Passwörter nutzen die man sich auch merken kann.
Ich hoffe das diese Tipps dem ein oder anderen helfen.


----------



## chaosruler (7. Januar 2010)

Zwei Dinge

1. 


> 50l4r3N3RG13 – In diesem Passwort wurden bestimmte Buchstaben durch Zahlen ersetzt die eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit mit den ausgetauschten Buchstaben haben:



Unterstellen wir einmal das die Hacker eure Accs activ "Hacken" also Bruteforce usw. 
Dann bringen pwds wie 50l4r3N3RG13 mal nix, zumla jede Wörterbuch Attacke soetwas mittlerweile abdeckt.

Sicherer ist Zahlen, Buchstaben (groß und klein) und Sonderzeichen ohen einen Sinn^^....Acht Zeichen reichen atm noch aus.


2.
Ich finde, dass der Begriff "Hacken" hier vile zu inflationär verwendet wird. 
Es ist einfach die Unfähigkeit der Anwender die sich das kriminelle Pack zunutze macht. 
Mit Hacken allerdings hat das nicht viel zu tun.
Das ist so, als wenn man einen Ladendieb als Bankräuger bezeichnet.
Ich würde die Terminologie "Accountdiebstahl" vorschlagen um eine vernünftige Abgrenzung zu aktiven Prozessen
wie Bruteforce o.Ä. zu schaffen und die Leute mal zu wecken, dass sie eben nicht gehackt werden, sonder das sie aufgrund ihrers Unwissens im Bereich 
IT Sicherheit Opfer werden. 

Ferner sollte man sich bewust werden, dass Accountdiebstahl noch das gernignste Übel in diesem Bereich ist. 
Ich denke hier vielmehr an Identitätsdiebstahl.


----------



## dustail (7. Januar 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Sry aber was du das schreibst ist der größte müll den ich seit langem gelesen hab, Cracken und Keylogger haben zwar im entferntesten was miteinander zu tun, aber das wars dann auch...


uhm fail?
man sendet seinen keylogger jemanden damit dieser dann die daten die er tipps an dich sendet <- das ganze wird auch pw-cracken genannt


----------



## chaosruler (7. Januar 2010)

dustail schrieb:


> uhm fail?
> man sendet seinen keylogger jemanden damit dieser dann die daten die er tipps an dich sendet <- das ganze wird auch pw-cracken genannt



uhm fail²...cracken wäre ein aktiver prozess...keylogger ist einfach abfischen


----------



## C4B4L (7. Januar 2010)

dustail schrieb:


> uhm fail?
> man sendet seinen keylogger jemanden damit dieser dann die daten die er tipps an dich sendet <- das ganze wird auch pw-cracken genannt



Er hat recht, ein Cracker ist ein "böser" Hacker (auch Blackhat Hacker genannt), der sich unberechtigten Zugang zu Daten z.B. mittels eines Keyloggers verschafft. Von daher hat das schon miteinander zu tun.


----------



## Vazlav (7. Januar 2010)

Ähmm langsam mit den dauernden Der User ist schuld.

Meine Frau wurde auch gehackt und wir sind BN Accountnutzer und ich habe alles was den Rechner sicher macht auf dem Client.
Benutze natürlich keinen EPO ^^ zuhause versteht sich.

So wie viele von Euch nutzen WOW Addons?
Wie viele laden diese von Curse?
Aha ok das war der Grund warum unser Rechner gekeylogged wurde.
Da kann Dein Passwort 30 Zeichen haben. 
Der Hacker packte einen Authenticator dazwischen und loggte mit dem PW meiner Frau ein.

Beim Updaten über den Curse Client wurde dann wohl der Keylogger installiert.
Eine INC_XML.dll oder so.

Also was kann man machen, wenn z.B. Buffed so ein Addon hat welches einen Keylogger mitzieht? 
NIX!!!!

Also schiebt nicht immer die Schuld auf die Spieler.

Man muss im Straßenverkehr schon für so viele mitdenken.

Ich spiele seit Release also 5 Jahre und im 5. Jahr wurden wir jetzt gehackt.

Blizzard liegt sicher auch was daran, dass die Spieler sicher sind.
Aber wenn man einen 3. Anbieter und Buffed und Curse sind solche lange vertraut und nie ein Problem hatte und jemand schafft es dann diese auszuhebeln....

Man muss also weder WOW Gold kaufen noch Powerleveln lassen.

Ihr könnt aus dem Haus gehen und überfahren werden. Und seid nicht mal selber schuld.

Also calm down!

BTW würde mich interessieren wieviele Spieler gehackt wurden die ein 64Bit System nutzen.
Wieviele nicht gehackt wurden, weil Sie einen alternativen Browser nutzen? Firefox etc.
Welche mit oder ohne IE 8 gehackt wurden obwohl Phisingfilterschutz. usw.


----------



## Demitrie (7. Januar 2010)

Ich weiss nicht ob es schon gesagt wurde aber es werden auch sehr gerne keyloggen in addons versteckt . In meinem fall war er in nenm harmlosen addon von curse .


----------



## The-Quila (7. Januar 2010)

bei uns in der gilde (ca 90 accounts) wurde bis jetzt 3 gehackt. beim ersten is es 2 jahre her und der hat sich n keylogger - trotz eigentlicher vorsicht bei downloads - gefangen, das kann man blizz nicht in die schuhe schieben. beim 2ten is es 2mal passiert und ich denke es liegt, so wie ich die person einschätze auch hier an der person selbst. beim dritten war es kurz vor der battle.net umstellung, grund nicht bekannt. also 10% wie beim te haben wir nicht, dennoch ist das risiko nocht zu verachten. ich hab mir zur sicherheit über weihnachten einen authenticator bestellt. gabs ja ausnahmsweise ohne versandkosten (das teil kostet 7€ mit versand wären es über 20€ gewesen).

passt vor allem auf, wenn ihr euch addons holt. ich hab mir gestern nen wurm aufgezogen. zum glück bin ich ihn wieder losgeworden. habe _danach_ (während nützt nichts, das wird von vielen auch falsch gehandhabt) das passwort geändert. jetz wart ich bis der authenticator da is.


----------



## Segojan (7. Januar 2010)

Rofldin schrieb:


> mal ehrlich nur zur info wenn leute auf solche mails klicken und alles eingeben:
> 
> ...
> 
> Die verdienen es gehackt zuwerden nochmal für alle die sofort darauf klicken würden



Vielleicht würden ja mehr Leute vor dem Klicken auf solche mails in Foren nachfragen, wenn sie nicht mit Antworten wie "rofl", "sufu", "lies mal..." zugeflamt werden würden...


----------



## Metadron72 (7. Januar 2010)

Vazlav schrieb:


> Also was kann man machen, wenn z.B. Buffed so ein Addon hat welches einen Keylogger mitzieht?
> NIX!!!!



nen authenticator nutzen ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TAYLAN (7. Januar 2010)

Muahdib schrieb:


> Seit 5 Jahren WoW Spieler ohne Accounthack ... finger hoch wers noch gepackt hat ...
> 
> Glaube der grossteil der gehackt wurde hat irgendwo derben Mist gemacht .




Hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Super PePe (7. Januar 2010)

Vazlav schrieb:


> Beim Updaten über den Curse Client wurde dann wohl der Keylogger installiert.
> Eine INC_XML.dll oder so.
> 
> Also was kann man machen,





Super schrieb:


> [...]
> Wer Systemupdates sowie weiter Clientupdateprogramme (z.b. Curse und co) laufen lässt, sollte sich so ein mechanisches Kondom besorgen.
> [...]
> Wer unter Microsoftprodukten auf ein und dem selben PC surft wie spielt, sollte sich so ein mechanisches Kondom besorgen.
> [...]


----------



## DreiHaare (7. Januar 2010)

Wer immer schon Probs mit seinen Accounts hatte, hat die natürlich auch nach Umstellung auf´s Battlenet.
Das liegt aber nicht an Blizzard, sondern einfach und leicht erklärbar an der Dummheit des einzelnen Users. Seriös aussehende Emails von Blizzard werden mit allen Daten beantwortet...Patches werden nach wie vor von Internetseiten gezogen, statt mit dem Downloader...Flashplayer werden nicht aktuell gehalten...man logt sich an den verschiedensten Rechnern bei seinen Kollegen ein...teilt seinen Account mit Geschwistern und Freunden...nutzt weder Antivirensoftware noch Firewall oder sonstige Schutzsoftware...kauft sich auch nach dem 4. Hack NICHT den Authenticator...usw usw.

Diese Verschwörungstheorien zum Battlenet gehen mir gewaltig auf den Sack. Natürlich sitzen die Probleme nie vor dem eigenen Monitor, man sucht sie lieber woanders.


----------



## Darequi (7. Januar 2010)

Du Klugheit der "Hacker/Phisher" liegt im Auge des DAU 

Schütz deinen Rechner und du schützt deinen Battle.net Account

1. AntiViren Programm
2. aktive Firewall (und wenn es auch nur die Windows FW ist)
3. Malwarebytes Anti Malware
4. Spybot S&D
5. Windoofs sowie alle anderen Programme up-2-date halten
   (einmal die Woche 5 Minuten, und alles ist Wölkchen)
6. Battle.net Authentificator nutzen, sei es den Hardware für 6Euro oder der Software für 0,49€ bzw. Iphone 0,00Euro
7. Du selbst bist der Schutz !!
8. Auf keine angeblichen WoW Seiten gehen, immer manuell die Seiten eingeben. "www.wow-europe.com" ist doch nich so schwer,
bzw. "www.battle.net"

Aber bei manchen ist leider Hopfen und Malz verloren. Ich frag mich wirklich, wie Leute auf E-Mails "Geb uns deinen Namen und dein PW
heutzutage noch reinfallen können. Es wird doch wirklich an jeder Ecke gepredigt : ".... fragt euch NIE nach dem Passwort" ,
sei es bei Blizzard, eurer Sparkasse, Online Bank oder was auch immer. 

Auch wenn es bei Blizzard einige Fehler gab (- Hinzufügen eines fremden WoW Accounts zum Battle.net Acc eines "bösen Buben" etc.)
ist es doch, wenn man es richtig benutzt, relativ sicher.

Die meisten, die ihren B.net Account verlieren / gehackt werden, sind selber schuld, da sie die einfachsten Regeln nicht einhalten wollen. 
Da könnte Blizz sogar in den Login Bildschirm ganz dick und fett schreiben "Blizzard wird euch NIE nach euren Daten fragen"
3 von 10 würden dann trotzdem auf die ingame Aufforderung, auf Seite xyz zu gehen, um ein neues Haustier, nen suspendierten 
Account etc. reagieren und bereitwillig die Daten zur Verfügung stellen.

So long, liebe Wissende und liebe DAU's  (und wer nicht weiss, was das ist : "www.gidf.de" )


----------



## Siopeja (7. Januar 2010)

Hi Leute,

mich hat es heute leider auch getroffen - bzw die ganze Gilde da ich Leitung bin.
Rüstung weg, Marken weg bzw anscheinend zerstört. Gold weg. Bank und Gildenbank geplündert. Und das bei 8 Charaktern die Hälfte davon Levelitem 245ig mit Marken und meinen geliebten legendären Bogen.
Gut: Blizz meint sie stellen alles innerhalb einer Woche wieder her..bin ja mal gespannt.

Was einfach seltsam ist....
Ich bin durch Zufall an wow gekommen da ich zuhause am Telefon arbeite und was gesucht habe mir die Zeit dazwischen zu vertreiben. Ansonsten habe ich kein Interesse an irgendwelchen Dingen im Internet. D.h. ich lade nichts runter oder treibe mich auf irgendwelchen Seiten rum. Mein E-Mailpostfach so gut wie verwaist..ich Glückliche. Alles was ich an Software habe ist von cd. (wow, Virenscan, Firewall, ein paar persönliche von mir geschriebene Windowsbriefe..und das war es dann auch schon)....Ja Leute so was gibt es noch....
Habe noch nie Probleme gehabt, außer vielleicht weil ich zu wenig Erfahrung habe meine Grafikkarte mal richtig einzustellen.
Kaufe kein Gold ..wozu auch, hab ja Zeit zum farmen. Ich versorge mich ja sogar in wow zu 95% selbst.  Niemand kennt mein Passwort oder ähnliches.
Pc geprüft..alles sauber..würd mich auch wundern, wenn nicht. Sage nur ich habe eine Auslastung von 10% meiner Festplatte^^.
Nun frage ich mich wie bitte kommt jemand an meine Daten? Außer er wäre Hellsichtig...
Also muß das Problem mit der Umstellung zum Battlenetacc zu tun haben oder beim Patch hat sich was eingeschlichen, anders ist es nicht zu erkären.
Und ich bin nicht die Erste in meiner Gilde der das jetzt passiert ist.
Mein Glück war anscheinend nur das mein Pw nicht geändert wurde. (mmmhh???)
Tja mit Raid ist wohl momentan nichts, da ich nackt wohl nicht durch den Gearjeck komme^^



Grüße Sio


----------



## Messerset (7. Januar 2010)

Durag schrieb:


> Mir ist seit geraumer Zeit die Häufung der WOW Account Hacks aufgefallen. Und das kommt in etwa mit der Zeit hin seit man das ach so tolle Battle Net verwenden muss. Schuft wer Böses dabei denkt.


Das ist aber interessant! Was soll sich denn so ein Schuft dabei denken?



> Was noch dazu kommt aber mit den Hacks nun nichts zu tun hat sind die Zahlreichen Disconeced der Leute in Raids oder Inis.


Und was soll das jetzt mit den Battle.net-Accounts zu tun haben?



> Bei mir auf dem Server maulen sehr viele Leute über die Latenz die FPS die Account Sicherheit.


Das sind drei Dinge, die erstens nichts miteinander und zweitens nichts mit dem Battle.net zu tun haben.



> Doch mein Account war vorher sehr sicher.


Dein Account war vorher genau so unsicher wie er jetzt ist.

Wie kommst du denn auf die Idee, dass sich durch eine Umstellung irgend etwas an der "Hackbarkeit" der Accounts geändert hat. OK, wärend der Übergangszeit, war es möglich, einen gehackten Account mit dem Battle.net zu verbinden, und so eine Änderung des Passwortes durch den Besitzer zu unterbinden. Dazu musste vorher aber erst dein Passwort "erraten" werden. Und ob das geht oder nicht, hängt allein von dir ab.

Was ich mir viel eher vorstellen kann, ist, dass durch die immer größere Beliebtheit von WoW auch der Profit durch Goldverkäufe steigt und durch das Hacken von Accounts am schnellsten an Gold gekommen wird. Dies steigert den Bedarf an Hacks und somit auch die Anzahl der Fälle, die dir bekannt werden.

Du würdest doch auch nie auf die Idee kommen, dein Online-Banking-Konto nur mit Nutzernamen und Passwort zu schützen. Hier wird doch auch mit einer Zusatzabfrage wie bei TANs gearbeitet. Du würdest die Sicherheit deines Bankkontos ja auch nicht mir der Hintergrundfarbe der Homepage deiner Bank in Verbindung bringen.

Schönen Tag noch.


----------



## KingNothing22 (7. Januar 2010)

Ich hab mir den GRATIS authenticator fürs iPhone(FTW!!!) geholt...dauert zwar vor allem bei DC ein paar sekunden länger bis das prog offen is aber ich weiß jetzt, dass mein account 100 pro sicher ist...


----------



## Dagonzo (7. Januar 2010)

KingNothing22 schrieb:


> ... aber ich weiß jetzt, dass mein account 100 pro sicher ist...


Das glaubst aber auch nur du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schau dich mal im Blizzardforum genauer um oder hier in diesem Beitrag.


----------



## Shadria (7. Januar 2010)

Siopeja schrieb:


> ...
> Pc geprüft..alles sauber..würd mich auch wundern, wenn nicht.
> ...


Darf ich fragen mit welchen Programm(en) du das überprüft hast?

Was mich noch interessieren würde:
- welches Betriebsystem nutzt du? Alle Updates dafür installiert?
- je nach Betriebssystem, surfst du mit Admin-Rechten?
- welchen Browser nutzt du (in welcher Version)?
- im Browser Java/JavaScript immer aktiviert?
- Flashplayer installiert? Falls ja, welche Version?
...

Ich drück dir die Daumen, das du deine Sachen schnell wieder bekommst.


----------



## Zordomwind (7. Januar 2010)

Moin,

auch wenn einige der meinungen seinmögen das meine antworten nicht qualifiziert sein mögen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und ich auch zugeben muss ich habe mir hier nicht alles durchgelesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was mir unverständlich ist, um auf das Thema der Phishing-Mails zu kommen:

Ich verwende für WoW, eine spezielle - für keine anderen aktivitäten genutze E-Mail-Adresse. Trotzdem bekomme ich seit ca 2 Monaten auf diese E-Mail-Adresse die Phishing-Mails.

Jetzt muss ich doch die von Blizz, bei den Usern verlangte Sicherheit in Frage stellen. Denn wenn ich auf eine E-Mail-Adresse die nur Blizz bekannt ist, solche Mails bekomme, kann Blizz ja selber nicht die Sicherheit der Daten seiner Kunden garantieren.

Toi, toi, toi bin ich seit 4,5 Jahren Hacker frei. Das B-Net eine besch....eidene Idee vorallem in Sachen Sicherheit , aber auch in anderen Bereichen war, kann ich mit einer Steigerung von ca 500% in sachen DCs behaupten. (Vor B-net 1-2x in 3 Monaten - nach B-Net bis zu 5x/Tag {und bitte jetzt nicht nachrechnen, denn es gab sogar Tage ohne DCs^^}) *** Hier muss ich allerdings wieder eine rapiede Besserung eingestehen ("nur" noch 1-2 DCs/Woche)

So das wars dann von meinem Senf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG


----------



## Martok (8. Januar 2010)

blizz will bestimmt nur mehr von den   dongle  verkaufen^^


----------



## Siopeja (8. Januar 2010)

Shadria schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen mit welchen Programm(en) du das überprüft hast?
> 
> Was mich noch interessieren würde:
> - welches Betriebsystem nutzt du? Alle Updates dafür installiert?
> ...



Hi Shadria,

kann dir jetzt nur sagen mein PC ist so sauber wie am Tag an dem ich ihn gekauft habe...und das ist noch nicht lange her.
Zugriff habe nur ich auf mein System und mein Freund darf ihn mal anfassen wenn es ein Problem wie heute gibt. Und der hat eine menge Ahnung von dem was er tut...zumindest was Rechner betrifft...lach...die Waschmaschine bediene ich lieber selber (Programierer halt^^). Genau deswegen bleibt mein PC tabu für ALLES.
Updates sind aktuell von jeder Software die ich gekauft habe und dann angemeldet.
Meine Einstellungen laufen auf höchster Sicherheit, weswegen ich ja auch öfter aus dem Spiel fliege. Aber das ist ok für mich.

Die Göttin zum Gruße sende ich dir


----------



## SueySite (8. Januar 2010)

Vazlav schrieb:


> Ähmm langsam mit den dauernden Der User ist schuld.
> 
> ...
> Wie viele laden diese von Curse?
> ...



Und wer Deiner Meinung nach ist jetzt Schuld, wenn nicht der User? Hättest Du Deine Addons per Hand runtergeladen, entpackt und kopiert, wäre das nicht passiert. Da man sich aber leichtgläubig auf einen Drittanbieter verlässt, der mit Blizzard selber nichts zu tun hat, sitzt man trotzdem im Schlamassel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Alternativ zum Authentificator - allerdings ein wenig mühsamer - besteht die Möglichkeit seine Accountdaten stets und ständig via Bildschirmtastatur einzugeben. Meines Wissens nach kann man die nicht mitschneiden. Zumindest bin ich seit dem nicht gehackt worden und hin und wieder treib ich mich sogar auf bösen Seiten rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leviathan666 (8. Januar 2010)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=137939
Nur ein Beispiel von vielen.

Es fallen einfach immer mehr Leute auf die Masche rein. Punkt. Und speziell für Leute die es mit Sicherheit nicht so haben ist der Authenticator ideal. Wenn Blizz damit Geld hätte machen wollen, dann würden sie ihn nicht für 6 Tacken anbieten oder noch weniger als Handy-App - ich bitte euch.


----------



## Piposus (8. Januar 2010)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=137939
> Nur ein Beispiel von vielen.
> 
> Es fallen einfach immer mehr Leute auf die Masche rein. Punkt. Und speziell für Leute die es mit Sicherheit nicht so haben ist der Authenticator ideal. Wenn Blizz damit Geld hätte machen wollen, dann würden sie ihn nicht für 6 Tacken anbieten oder noch weniger als Handy-App - ich bitte euch.


Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, dass das Ding mehr als 2-3 Euro in der Herstellung kostet, oder?


----------



## DreiHaare (8. Januar 2010)

Siopeja schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> mich hat es heute leider auch getroffen - bzw die ganze Gilde da ich Leitung bin.
> Rüstung weg, Marken weg bzw anscheinend zerstört. Gold weg. Bank und Gildenbank geplündert. Und das bei 8 Charaktern die Hälfte davon Levelitem 245ig mit Marken und meinen geliebten legendären Bogen.
> ...



Da du die Seite hier betreten hast und ein Thema erstellen konntest, werden bei dir also auch Scripte angezeigt. Sicherlich hast du auch einen Flash-Player installiert, damit dir bewegte Bildchen auf solchen Seiten wie dieser hier angezeigt werden können. Hier hätten wir also schon 2 Möglichkeiten, wie du dir etwas einfangen konntest. Nachweislich diente besagter - veralteter - Flash-Player als Lücke für "Hacks" von WoW-Accounts.
Es gibt unzählige Möglichkeiten an deine Daten zu kommen. Zu 99% sicher bist du momentan wohl nur mit dem Authenticator...als Hardware oder auch als Software für dein Handy.
Das wird sicherlich auch nicht ewig halten, doch im Moment ist es wohl der einzige Weg für maximale Sicherheit für Otto Normalverbraucher.


----------



## DreiHaare (8. Januar 2010)

Piposus schrieb:


> Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, dass das Ding mehr als 2-3 Euro in der Herstellung kostet, oder?



Sie bieten die Software-Version für dein Handy kostenlos an, dann nimm die.


----------



## DreiHaare (8. Januar 2010)

Und das Ding heißt *AUTHENTICATOR*, Himmelnocheins


----------



## MOnk75 (8. Januar 2010)

ich denk nicht das die hacks aufgrund von battlenet geschehen, sondern es einfach ne neue masche von kriminellen ist.
ich selbst wurde auch gehackt, und zwar bevor ich battlenet hatte. je weniger man sich um die sicherheit seines rechners kümmert umso größer ist die gefahr gehackt zu werden. es spielt dann auch keine rolle ob man ein paßwort nutzt das 90 zeichen hat und davon sind 90 mit sonderzeichen. denn nen keylogger zeichnet es auf und sendet es weiter.
das wichtigste um sich zu schützen ist ne ordentliche antiviren software ( nicht antivir freeware, weil die hatte ich drauf wo ich gehackt wurde, und ich hab sie täglich geupdatet), ne firewall und antispyware. bis jetzt bin ich sehr gut damit gefahren. außerdem würde ich solche sachen wie automatisches updaten von addons sein lassen. darauf achten auf welchen seiten ich serve , und einmal täglich den scanner drüber laufen lassen.

das ist meine meinung dazu:-)


----------



## Ymenia (8. Januar 2010)

MOnk75 schrieb:


> ...
> das wichtigste um sich zu schützen ist ne ordentliche antiviren software ( nicht antivir freeware, weil die hatte ich drauf wo ich gehackt wurde, und ich hab sie täglich geupdatet), ...


Seit Jahren AntiVir Freeware benutzt, keine Probleme mit Viehzeug, Keyloggern oder ähnlichem. Bin ich jetzt

A) total blöd, weil ich AntiVir benutze, aber bisher so ein unverschämtes Glück hatte, nicht geklinkt zu werden?
oder
 total imba, weil ich es auch ohne "ordentliche" Software geschafft habe, meinen Rechner sauber zu halten?

Ich sag ich bin keins von beiden, ich bin nur ein User, der gerne grübelt (in diesem Fall hat es mir nicht geschadet).

Ich würde fast wetten, nicht einer von den "das brauchst du, damit bist du 100% safe- Schreibern", hatte nich schon mal _irgendwas_ schädliches auf der Platte. Und seis nur ein einsames Pseudo-Würmchen, was sich per Download geschenkverpackt irgendwo hat hinschieben lassen, aber nicht losgelassen werden konnte, weil das Programm nie gestartet ist.

Bevor sich das ganze nun noch böser anhört, hör ich lieber auf und geh nochmal ins Bett. GN8


----------



## Fasor (8. Januar 2010)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Viele vergessen auch, dass durch die Kentnisse, die die (Open Source) Privatserver-Szene gewonnen hat, mit Sicherheit diverse Programme entwickelt werden konnten, die 24/7 im Hintergrund laufen, nur mit einer Liste an Accountnamen (bzw. eMail Adressen jetzt) gefüttert werden müssen und alles mögliche an Zahlen-, Buchstaben- und Sonderzeichnenkombinationen durchtestet und ggf. noch Wortlisten zur Hilfe nimmt (Brute Force Angriff).



das müsste erstmal sicherstellen das der rechner tatsächlich 24/7 läuft.
ausserdem würde das "Brute Force" einige Jahre dauern bei einem pw das 10 zeichen hat und buchstaben und zahlen
daher eher unwahrscheinlich

zum thema übern die weihnachts tage und jahreswechsel ist mir die häufigkeit der acc hacks auch aufgefallen bei uns in der gilde hats auch einen erwischt der eigentlich recht sicher im umgang mit seinem rechner und acc ist.

mir persönlich ist es in 4 jahren noch ned passiert obwohl ich weder firewall noch viren prog benutze (ausser natürlich die super xp firewall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

hoff ma das es so bleibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RobinderHut (8. Januar 2010)

Hallo Community,

bin eig. nur Leser, möcht aber nun auch ma was schreiben:
Wurde vor Weihnachten auch gehackt, Avira, Bitdefender, Kaspersky und CO hatten da aber auch nix gefunden.
Hatte aber so dermassen die Fresse voll, weils genau in meine 5 Tage Urlaub fiel, daß ich dann teils aus Wut, teils aus Überlegung heraus das ganze System formatiert hab.
Später dann Neuinstallation von Windoofs und WoW, Avira Antivir drauf, Spyware Search'n'Destroy usw. usw. und alles geupdated (wasn Wort oO).

Natürlich im Anschluss dessen sämtliche PW geändert, nie ein und dasselbe für mehrere Sachen und alle relevanten aus Zahlen, Buchstaben, Sondernzeichen in maximaler Länge.
(hab jetzt noch zu tun, mich immer richtig zu erinnern^^).

Und dann endlich gedacht, so, nu is wieder Ruhe, letzten Samstag (am 02.01) morgens nochma drin gewesen, dann pennen (Schichtarbeiter, 60h-Woche), steh irgendwann nachmittags wieder auf, logg ein ...
Chars alle nackt ...

Jo, da war ich dann erstma baff und ich glaub, ich hab 5 min einfach nur dumm geglotzt...

Ok, dann das übliche, Ticket, 16 Stunden auf Antwort gewartet, irgendwann off gewesen, will wieder einloggen:
--> "Der Account wurde permanent gesperrt blabla".

oO oO

Ok, EMail kam von wegen unklarer Besitzverhältnisse, Webformular usw auf, Tag später neue EMail, Reaktivierung abgelehnt, ich habe *zu meiner Geheimantwort NICHT die Geheimfrage dazugeschrieben* .... was bitte is denn der Sinn bei denen für die Geheimfrage? oO Obendrein befindet sich da ja nichtmal n Feld für die Frage im Formular.

Also so langsam dreh ich leicht durch, das alles is mir wie gesagt auf nem taufrischen System passiert, wo sich nur Windows, WoW und Sicherheitssoftware befand, alles aktuell natürlich. Noch keine Addons geladen, noch kein EMail eingerichtet, noch net ma Office installiert usw.

Also wer mir das noch erklärn kann, bekommt n Preis, ich seh da kein Land mehr und hab langsam echt auch net mehr die Lust zu warten.

Gruß
Robin


----------



## JustxShoot (8. Januar 2010)

Durag schrieb:


> Meine Passworte sind aus Prinzip 12 Stellig und die Reg Nummer meines Windows mit Zahlen Buchstaben und Sonderzeichen groß und klein Schreibung.



Melde dich mal in der Acc.Verwaltung oder ins Spiel ein und verzichte mal (Versuchsweise) auf die Gross- und Kleinschreibung, du wirst dich wundern.


----------



## VILOGITY (8. Januar 2010)

Siopeja schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> mich hat es heute leider auch getroffen - bzw die ganze Gilde da ich Leitung bin.
> Rüstung weg, Marken weg bzw anscheinend zerstört. Gold weg. Bank und Gildenbank geplündert. Und das bei 8 Charaktern die Hälfte davon Levelitem 245ig mit Marken und meinen geliebten legendären Bogen.
> ...



Welcome
Ist einem unserer Gildis genau diese Woche auch passiert und er weis beim besten Willen nicht wie und warum.
Ok ich glaube ihm, aber es kann ja auch sein das er den ganzen Tag auf Porno Seiten rum lungert oder was weis ich, aber eigentlich
ist er absolut nicht der Typ dafür.
Er sagte, er hat Norton drauf inkl. Firewall und kann es sich nicht erklären wie das passiert sein kann.
Ein Dau ist er auch nicht, kennt sich aus und sagte er hätte noch vor dem WE nen Komplett Scan durchlaufen lassen.
Jetzt wartet er seit 4 Tagen auf seine Items, er hat auch nichts mehr ausser ne ACC gebundene Axt und Low Rüstungen für nen Twink.

Ich habe mir einfach den Authenticator geholt, so etwas benutzt auch unsere Firma für unsere WWA Zugänge und damit ist es mir egal ob einer mein PW kennt oder nicht,
solange er mir nicht genau in dem Augenblich über die Schulter schaut wenn ich mich einlogge kann er mit meiner Anmelde Adresse eh gar nichts
anfangen.
Und ich glaube kaum das einer den Datenstrom der Herstellerfirma überwacht und die Verschlüsselung knackt und das für einen
lächerlichen WoW ACC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das Ding ist nach Bestellung innerhalb 2 Tagen bei einem im Briefkasten und kann einem einfach viel Ärger ersparen.


----------



## Trinex (8. Januar 2010)

Vazlav schrieb:


> So wie viele von Euch nutzen WOW Addons?
> Wie viele laden diese von Curse?
> Aha ok das war der Grund warum unser Rechner gekeylogged wurde.
> Da kann Dein Passwort 30 Zeichen haben.
> Der Hacker packte einen Authenticator dazwischen und loggte mit dem PW meiner Frau ein.



du spielst auf die sicherheitslücke der flash banner an?

auch hier ist der user schuld, flash update regelmäßig machen (bei mir fixer task) und schon hast du das problem weniger.

manche user glauben hier sie bewegen sich in einer zone und müssen nichts drüber lernen. dieselben sind auch der meinung das man autofahren sollte ohne führerschein  und ohne sich gedanken über sein auto zu machen?


----------



## Waldemator (8. Januar 2010)

Ich finde es wichtig darauf hinzudeuten WARUM die accounts seit Battle.net leichter zu hacken sind. Ihr loggt euch nicht mehr mit IRGENDEINEM namen ein wie früher, sondern mit eurer Battle.net-Email adresse ein. Das bedeutet eine Variable von den beiden(Benutzername, Passwort) ist schon zur Verfügung gestellt wenn ihr auf irgendwelchen Foren die selbe Email-Adresse benutzt. Wenn ihr auf diesen Boards dann auch noch das selbe PAsswort eueres BN-Accounts verwendet solltet ihr wissen dass diese wesentlich einfacher zu entschlüsseln sind als alles was es von Blizz und Co gibt.


Klartext: NIEMALS irgendwo anders eure BN-Email angeben, und schon garnicht zusammen mit eurem Passwort, völlig egal ob es ein WOW-Bezug gíbt oder nicht. Die Hash-Werte eurer Passwörter in den meisten Foren können relativ einfach auf euer Passwort zurückgeführt werden. 

Am besten nutzt ihr euren BN-Account und das zugehörige Passwort NUR für WOW/BN, dann sollte auch nichts schimmes passieren


----------



## EisblockError (9. Januar 2010)

C4B4L schrieb:


> Er hat recht, ein Cracker ist ein "böser" Hacker (auch Blackhat Hacker genannt), der sich unberechtigten Zugang zu Daten z.B. mittels eines Keyloggers verschafft. Von daher hat das schon miteinander zu tun.



Naja, ich würde sagen es ist eher ein Scriptkiddie als ein Cracker, vorallem da Keylogger nur bedingt zu Cracks zählen, da sie nicht mit anderen aktiven prozessen zu tun haben sondern nur die Tastatureingaben aufzeichenen.

Sieht man ja auch immer diese ganzen Versuche auf youtube vonwegen "Cataclysm alpha hack" und sowas, mit ihrem, nach anleitung gebastleten kleinen "launchern" die jeder 3 Jähriger basteln könnte, und wo man manchmal sogar (mach ich nur auf meinem pc mit sandbox) deren email erfahren kann.


----------



## Leviathan666 (9. Januar 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Naja, ich würde sagen es ist eher ein Scriptkiddie als ein Cracker, vorallem da Keylogger nur bedingt zu Cracks zählen, da sie nicht mit anderen aktiven prozessen zu tun haben sondern nur die Tastatureingaben aufzeichenen.
> 
> Sieht man ja auch immer diese ganzen Versuche auf youtube vonwegen "Cataclysm alpha hack" und sowas, mit ihrem, nach anleitung gebastleten kleinen "launchern" die jeder 3 Jähriger basteln könnte, und wo man manchmal sogar (mach ich nur auf meinem pc mit sandbox) deren email erfahren kann.



Ja, oder noch einfacher: "Wenn ihr Zugriff auf die Cataclysm Alpha haben wollt schickt mir eine E-Mail mit eurem Loginnamen und eurem Passwort, damit ich euch dem Cataclysm-Netzwerk zuordnen kann. Danach könnt ihr euch sofort im neuen Addon von WoW einloggen."
Das traurige an der Geschichte ist, dass selbst heutzutage noch Leute drauf reinfallen würden.


----------



## Weissnet (9. Januar 2010)

Wurde nie gehackt auch ohne Authentificator, Ihr seit alle selbst schuld ein acc hackt sich nicht von selbst.
Und zu 99%  sind es die lowbobs die ihre daten an 3te weiter reichen, und es immer noch nit für nötig halten sich einen authentificator zuzulegen.
Obwohl es den schon seit lange zeit gibt, und jedesmal mehr als nur nerfige Werbung dafür im launcher sowie beim login gemacht wird/wurde.


----------



## jeef (9. Januar 2010)

Ganz ehrlich alle selbst Schuld,irgendwas werdet ihr/die schon gemacht haben
einfach so kommt da nichts ;-) 13 Jahre Inet alles möglich schon gezockt
und ich zocke viel sehr viel... ^^ und alles noch da.Bei bekannten nie was gewesen
außer bei einem der ist wie soll ich sagen auch nach einem Jahrzehnt immer noch
nen Idiot und muss überall draufklicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei dem is ewig was weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder Viren/Trojaner etc auf der Platte
btw: THOMAS du Pfosten^^ hoffentlich ließte das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pyrodimi (9. Januar 2010)

Durag schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Mir ist seit geraumer Zeit die Häufung der WOW Account Hacks aufgefallen. Und das kommt in etwa mit der Zeit hin seit man das ach so tolle Battle Net verwenden muss. Schuft wer Böses dabei denkt.
> Alleine in meiner Main Char Gilde sind von zwei Leuten die Accounts gehackt worden. In meinem 25er Raid bei einem. Und in meinen drei Twink Gilden jeweils ein bis drei Hacks.
> ...



Was hat B-Net mit Latenz zu tun? Überleg...also ich komm da jetzt echt net drauf was B-Net mit den Spielserver zu tun hat...würdest mir jetzt sagen : Ja aber der Login-Sever hat unheimlich hohe Latenz was mir das auswählen des Chars madig macht..ok das würde ich verstehen.

KAUFT euch den Auti^^ ja lol..Blizzard macht auch soooviel Kohle damit...6,99 wenn du ihn bestellst als Schlüsselanhänger mit KOSTENLOSER Lieferung, überlegmal was der Versand erstmal INTERNATIONAL kostet...bzw ..Iphone/Ipod gibts das Teil als App gratis 
und fürs Handy verzichtest halt einmal aufn Jamba dicke Titten Abo und hast es auch...

Ausserdem sind B-Net Accounts genauso sicher wie die alten vorher...der einzige Unterschied ist statt Benutzernamen wird eine E-Mailadresse verwendet. Wo ist also die Sicherheitslücke: Das PAsswort..und dazu sage ich jetzt mal: Wie ist die Kombination des Luftschildes? Er lautet 1.. 2.. 3..
4.. ja? ...5.... Seltsam ich habe die selbe Kombination an meinen Koffer...

So du darfst jetzt weiter heuli heuli machen und ich lach dich jetzt weiter aus


----------



## HirschQ (9. Januar 2010)

Also ich wurde jetzt schon zum 4. mal gehackt... das letzte mal vor ner woche


----------



## Juido08 (9. Januar 2010)

dann solltest du mal anfangen dir über deine gewohnheiten gedanken zu machen...

p.s. ich wurde vor bnet noch nie gehackt und seit bnet auch nicht.
allerdings habe ich mir beim wechseln zum bnet auch den authi geleistet und mir extra ne neue email adresse besorgt, die abgesehen von der bnet account erstellung nicht weiter in benutzt wird.

und @Pyrodimi: wer täglich mindestens 9h wow zockt sollte sich zweimal überlegen ob er in der position ist jemanden auszulachen..


----------



## Dalrogh (9. Januar 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Account Hacks als Indikator für mangelnden Grips der Spieler - das wäre eher der passende Zusammenhang.
> 
> Ach ja, den Thread gab es erst vor kurzem: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=137439



Alles was es zu diesem Thema zu sagen gibt hat Tikume bereits völlig auf den Punkt gebracht!


----------



## Daal2 (9. Januar 2010)

ich spiele zwar seit mehr als 1 jahr kein wow mehr trozdem akktuallesiere jeden monat alle meine PW sei es für den PC  email oder games nur so könnt ihr es schützen besucht keine sex seiten geht nicht auf die bilder suche bei googel öffnet keine links von den ihr euch nich 101% sicher seit holt euch ne 2 mail addy für belanglose dinge 
und teilt nie einen anderen die acc daten und haltet euern viren scanner immer auf den neusten stand  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

den ich wurde noch nie gehackt


----------



## jayg2k1 (9. Januar 2010)

Bei uns gab's das Problem einmal bis Battle.net (spiele seit Classic und derjenige hatte damals auch nen PC voller Viren/Trojaner) und seit Battle.net haben wir bereits 4 gehackte User gehabt. 2 davon hatten eine Antwort von den GMs, die mich doch bissl verwirrt hat: "Es gibt ein Problem mit den Battle.Net-Accounts. Es ist uns bekannt und wir arbeiten dran". Der genaue Wortlaut stimmt nicht, aber durch dieses "bekannte Problem" konnte es sich nicht um normale Hacks handeln, insbesondere, da beide das selbe Problem hatten: Beide hatten zu der Zeit noch keinen B-net-Acc und beide hatten das Problem, dass der "Hacker" es schaffte den Account auf einen Battle.net-Acc zu packen, natürlich mit seinen eigenen Daten. Er schaffte es nicht sich in den normalen Account einzuloggen, er musste den Acc mit Battle.Net verschmelzen. Ich denke, dass es da ne Sicherheitslücke gab, die eiskalt ausgenutzt wurde. Nur erfahren hat's keiner, scheinbar wollte man a) keine Hack-Trittbrettfahrer und b) kann man ja die Authentificator dann nicht mehr so gut loswerden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Pyrodimi: Hast du je was verschickt? Ich weiss ja nicht welchen Luxusladen du für den Versand von Sachen nimmst, aber bei uns kostet das nichtmal nen Euro und ich hab keine Massenrabatte wie eine Firma wie Blizzard. Und ja, 7 Euro sind ja voll geschenkt, schließlich hat das Teil ne Technik drin, die es sonst nur in hochmodernen Gratis-Taschenrechnern der Sparkasse aus dem Jahre 1975 gibt. Wir sollten Blizzard echt anbetteln, dass sie es teurer machen, so billig ist das. Und demnächst hol ich mir für Zuhause nochmal nen Extra-Safe, in dem ich meine Schlüssel einschließ, damit diese nicht geklaut werden können. Pflicht sowas...


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (9. Januar 2010)

Durag schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Mir ist seit geraumer Zeit die Häufung der WOW Account Hacks aufgefallen. Und das kommt in etwa mit der Zeit hin seit man das ach so tolle Battle Net verwenden muss. Schuft wer Böses dabei denkt.
> Alleine in meiner Main Char Gilde sind von zwei Leuten die Accounts gehackt worden. In meinem 25er Raid bei einem. Und in meinen drei Twink Gilden jeweils ein bis drei Hacks.
> Das sind auf etwa 100 Leute fast 10 Leute. Das sind über den Daumen Gepeilt 10%. Was ich Wahnsinnig viel finde.



Hahahahaha...


----------



## tschilpi (9. Januar 2010)

Also ich bezweifle ja wirklich, dass sich die meisten Spieler wirklich 99% effektiv vor einer Accountkompromittierung schützen.
Man kann halt auch kompromittiert werden, wenn man ein perfektes Passwort verwendet und irgendein Antivirusprogramm. Aber das reicht in manchen Fällen einfach nicht.

Nur mit Computerkompetenz kann man sich wirklich schützen. Seid ihr sicher, dass ihr auch folgendes beachtet?

-Neuestes SP-Pack OFFLINE installiert..
-Firefox + NoScript, Opera und Thunderbird anstatt den Internet Explorer und Outlook Express verwenden. 
-Beim Mail-Client HTML deaktiviert und die Email nur als Text empfangen und versenden
-Eingeschränktes Benutzerkonto zum Surfen verwenden, anstatt als Adminstrator zu surfen.
-Keine Dateien, Programme und co. ungeprüft öffnen (Sollte klar sein, oder?)
-Nicht auf Phising hereinfallen. (Das gilt vorallem für WoW: Keine WoW-Mails öffnen, die nicht von Blizzard stammen.)
-File-Sharing vermeiden. Sehr hohe Ansteckungsgefahr.
-Stets aktuelles Betriebssystem. Ausserdem müssen Java, der Flashplayer, Plug-ins und co. immer aktuell sein (also alles, was mit dem Internet zu tun hat), da sich sonst schwerwiegende Sicherheitslücken ergeben könnten. Solche muss man manuell kontrollieren, indem man immer über den neuesten Stand informiert ist.
-Dateiendungen, -ordner sichtbar machen
-Kontrolliertes Surfverhalten: Nein, denkt nicht, dass ihr auf sicherem Grund seid, nur weil ihr ein Schutzprogramm installiert habt. Nur verantwortungsvolles und umsichtiges Verhalten im Internet sowie ein gutes Sicherheitskonzept schützt einen vor Malware. Nach einer Infektion des Systems sofort den PC formatieren. Ihr könnt euch nie sicher sein, dass euer Schutzprogramm auch jegliche Malware gelöscht hat.
-Backups anlegen
-Gute Passwörter, natürlich.

Um wirklich 99% Sicherheit zu gewährleisten, muss alles befolgt werden. Nützt euch nichts, wenn ihr etwas vernachlässigt.
So, ich frage mich jetzt: Befolgt ihr das alles auf eurem PC? Ganz sicher? Wenn ja, dann weiss ich auch nicht, wie euer Account kompromittiert wurde. Wenn nein, dann seid ihr schuld. Ihr solltet euer Sicherheitskonzept wirklich überdenken. Ich bezweifle, dass auch wirklich alle Spieler, deren Account kompromittiert wurde, diese Massnahmen befolgen und eher zu Protokoll geben: ,,Ich bin unschuldig, ich hab doch ein Antivirusprogramm installiert und benutze gute Passwörter!''..


----------



## Powerflower (9. Januar 2010)

hacker gab es davor auch schon... und blizzard wird an den dingern kaun was verdienen sondern nur die materialkosten decken...


----------



## Faelas (9. Januar 2010)

Huhu,
worde vor 1ner woche oder so auch gehackt,ein kollege hat gesagt das alle leute die über goggle auf wow-europe.com gegangen sind gehackt wurden.Hab auf unserem Server auch viele Leute getroffen die auch gehackt wurden.


----------



## hoti82 (10. Januar 2010)

klar weil die leute so dumm sind auf sowas reinfallen das lag heute in meinem postfach den link habe ich entfernt lest es:


Zitat: 

World of Warcraft -> Legal -> End User License Agreement 

and Section 8 of the Terms of Use: 

Blizzard Entertainment -> Legal -> Terms of Use 

A 3-hour probationary suspension is pending on this account, awaiting confirmation from a specialist. A final warning has been issued. The investigation will be continued by the Account Administration team to determine the any further suspensions. If the account in question is found in violation of the EULA and Terms of Use, further action will be taken. Be aware that any additional inappropriate actions may result in the permanent closure of the account. 

Thank you for respecting our position on this matter. 

================================================================================
================================== 
** We request that you verify your legitimate ownership of the account here: 

 Blizzard staff will verify your account information submitted in two days, please do not modify your account information during this time . It will not affect your game uptime.
If you are unable to successfully verify your password .
using the automated system, please contact Billing & Account Services at 1-800-59-BLIZZARD (1-800-592-5499) Mon-Fri, 8am-8pm Pacific Time or at billing@blizzard.com. Account security is solely the responsibility of the account holder. Please be advised that in the event of a compromised account, Blizzard representatives typically must lock the account. In these cases the Account Administration team will require faxed receipt of ID materials before releasing the account for play. 
Regards, 
The World of Warcraft Support Team Blizzard Entertainment

oder das:

Zitat:

Greetings!
This is an automated notification regarding the recent change(s) made to your World of Warcraft account. 
Your password has recently been modified through the Password Recovery website. 

*** If you made this password change, please disregard this notification.
However, if you did NOT make changes to your password, we recommend you Login verify your password:

If you are unable to successfully verify your password using the automated system, please contact Billing & Account Services at 1-800-59-BLIZZARD (1-800-592-5499) Mon-Fri, 8am-8pm Pacific Time or at billing@blizzard.com. 

Account security is solely the responsibility of the account holder. Please be advised that in the event of a compromised account, Blizzard representatives typically must lock the account. In these cases the Account Administration team will require faxed receipt of ID materials before releasing the account for play. 

Regards, 

The World of Warcraft Support Team
Blizzard Entertainment 


ich denke die ganzen leute sind auf solche betrugs emails bestimmt hereingefallen firefox mein browser warnt mich inzwischen wenn ich solche seite aufrufe mit dies ist eine betrugs seite.

also bitte nicht auf diese mails reagieren schmeisst sie in den müll das sind hacker die eure accs räumen wollen


----------



## Alvyn (10. Januar 2010)

also...ich spiele WoW auf EU-Azshara seit release und hatte noch nie diesbezügliche Probleme

meine Tips:

-auf verdächtige anfragen im ingame Chat garnicht erst reagieren...am besten gleich auf igno oder spam melden ( bei spam melden verschwendet man keinen Platz auf der igno Liste, derjenige wird dann ignoriert bis er wieder einlogt...und ein 2tes mal einloggen riskiert normalerweise kein "hacker")

-das selbe mit ingame Mail...löschen oder gleich spam melden

-eure Account Daten niemandem weiter geben...es sei denn ihr könnt ihm/ihr wirklich vertrauen UND ihr wisst, das er n bissl Ahnung von WoW hat und nich einfach probeweise irgendwo rumklickt^^

-generell irgendwelche dubiosen Seiten im Netz meiden, egal ob sie mit WoW zu tun haben oder nich

-Addons IMMER manuell installieren, niemals mit Tools, die das für euch erledigen, egal wie seriös sie auch sein mögen

-ändert euer Passwort mindestens einmal im Monat

-optional den Authenticator bestellen !


----------



## Taza_the_Troll (10. Januar 2010)

Ich spiele auch seit 3 jahren und wurde nie gehackt. Ich werde mir aber trotzdem den Authenticator holen =) einfach weil ich mich dann sicherer fühle.


----------



## Technocrat (10. Januar 2010)

Durag schrieb:


> Mir ist seit geraumer Zeit die Häufung der WOW Account Hacks aufgefallen. Und das kommt in etwa mit der Zeit hin seit man das ach so tolle Battle Net verwenden muss. Schuft wer Böses dabei denkt.



Ich denke, Du willst bloß Blizzard diffamieren - ich persönlich bin noch nie gehackt worden und kennen auch keinen, dem das passiert wäre, und ich spiele WoW seit relase ohne auszusetzen. Also, warum machst Du hier so eine Welle? Wahrscheinlich darfst Du nicht mehr spielen oder so und willst Blizz noch eins reinwürgen, hm? Nein? Also, was soll das dann?


----------



## Daranghul (10. Januar 2010)

Ich spiele jetzt seit 2Jahren WoW wurde bis vor 2monaten nie gehackt und dann 2mal hintereinander! Jetzt habe ich auch den authenticator.

Doch allgemein muss ich meinen Vorpostern zustimmen ich denke man *sollte* sich wirklich einen zulegen, denn die Sicherheit von Battlenet ist ja mitlerweile zu bezweifeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gorb001 (10. Januar 2010)

Bobtronic2 schrieb:


> Das Komische ist doch das seit Bnet da ist sich die anzahl der Acc die gehackt worden sind sehr sehr erhöht hat das vorher.
> 
> Und mal ehrlich wenn ich ein Unternehmen mit allen Acc daten habe und nebenbei ein Werkzeug anbiete(Authentifikator) um den ja eigentlichen Sicheren zugang noch Sicherer zumachen,würde ich als Firmen leiter Acc Hacken um den umsatz anzukurbeln.Und 11 mio mal 6.99 euro kann sich jeder mal ausrechnen was das für ein netter nebenverdienst ist^^.




Mal ehrlich, wenn jemand rauskriegt, daß dein Unternehmen Kundendaten missbraucht um etwas zu verkaufen (11 millionen x €6,99) dann sollst du mal sehen wie schnell sich das ganze ins Gegenteil umkehren kann. 11Millionen x €13,- Minus in der Kasse.

Erst denken, dann posten.


----------



## Boccanegra (10. Januar 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Ich denke, Du willst bloß Blizzard diffamieren - ich persönlich bin noch nie gehackt worden und kennen auch keinen, dem das passiert wäre, und ich spiele WoW seit relase ohne auszusetzen. Also, warum machst Du hier so eine Welle? Wahrscheinlich darfst Du nicht mehr spielen oder so und willst Blizz noch eins reinwürgen, hm? Nein? Also, was soll das dann?


Gesprochen wie ein Fanboi. Oder wie ein dummes Kind.

Aber abseits von solchem Unsinn: seit einiger Zeit häufen sich bei allen größeren MMOs die Beschwerden über das Stehlen von Accounts bzw. der Versuche dazu. Das geht scheinbar eine Menge krimineller Energie hinein, vor allem, weil den Leuten, die so was machen, kaum etwas anzuhaben ist. Strafverfolgung kam man praktisch abhaken. Blizzard, so wie die Anbieter anderer MMOs auch, ist da keine Schuld zu geben, die sind ja selber Opfer bzw. haben Kosten und Aufwand dadurch.

Die meisten Accounts dürften wohl dadurch verloren gehen, dass die Leute sich auf gefakte Webseiten locken lassen die vorgeben, offizielle Adressen des Spieleherstellers zu sein oder für die Spieler ein besonderes Geschenk zu haben. Weihnachten etwa wurde bei einem MMO den Leuten, die auf die Website xxx.xxx gehen, ein besonders Weihnachtsgeschenk  versprochen. Das haben jene, die sich da haben hinlocken lassen, dann auch erhalten, dieses besondere Geschenk: einen gestohlenen Account. 

Das Web ist wie ein Dschungel. In jedem Dschungel gibt es Raubtiere. Wer sich in diesem Dschungel nicht mit Vorsicht bewegt, ist Beute.


----------



## Shadria (10. Januar 2010)

Bobtronic2 schrieb:


> ...
> Und mal ehrlich wenn ich ein Unternehmen mit allen Acc daten habe und nebenbei ein Werkzeug anbiete(Authentifikator) um den ja eigentlichen Sicheren zugang noch Sicherer zumachen,würde ich als Firmen leiter Acc Hacken um den umsatz anzukurbeln.Und 11 mio mal 6.99 euro kann sich jeder mal ausrechnen was das für ein netter nebenverdienst ist^^.


Und mal ehrlich.... ich hab selten so einen Mist gelesen!

Schon klar.... diese tolle "Theorie" passt nahtlos zu anderen wie "die Amerikaner waren nie auf dem Mond" oder "Elvis lebt noch"..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin mir sicher das Blizz bei einem Preis von 6,99 EUR nicht wirklich viel verdient und damit wahrscheinlich gerade so die Entwicklungs-/Herstellungskosten gedeckt sind. Ach ja... und warum gibts eigentlich den Authentificator fürs Handy zum Downloaden kostenlos? Schon mal drüber nachgedacht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie mein vorposter schon schreibt: "erst denken... dann posten" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Talismaniac (10. Januar 2010)

Wurde selber vor 2Monaten gehackt. seitdem hab ich den autheni aufn iphone und funzt super. Hatte mir mit 3.2.2 wieder nen keylogger gezogen (komisch dass ich direkt vom blizzupdater gezogen habe Oo) und dieser ist erst vor 2 tagen aktiv geworden. autheni sei dank nix passiert. Trotzdem merkwürdig dass er "direkt" von blizz kam.


----------



## rocksor (10. Januar 2010)

*Quicksilver* schrieb:


> Leute sind zu blöd ein pass länger als 6 zeichen einzugeben. Zudem ist blizz kiddyfreundlich und groß und kleinschreibung ist bei denen aus (bei mir auch). Und dann... ein gratis antivir und ein gratis firewall sind doch zu aufwändig. Naja, so freut sich blizz auch, authentificator wird verkauft. Haha. Ich hatte 3 jahre wow und nie ein hack.


ich hatte fast 5 jahre wow, nie nen hack.. aber sag mal, was hat denn die länge des pws mit acc hack zu tun? o.0 wenn du hack software auf deinem pc hast dann notiert der dein passwort, egal  wie lang das ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die freeware schützt ziemlich wenig und bringt fast nichts. 
normalerweise sind die viren so in deine dateien eingebaut,  sodass beispielsweise antivir die garnicht als virus erkennt.
das einzige was dir da hilft, ist nicht brain afk einfach irrgendwelche zwielichtigen downloads zu aktivieren.
z.b. auf chip fängt man sich auch einige viren ein, genau wie auf curse. 
das sind seiten von denen ich es eig. nicht gedacht hätte.

@vorposter
ich glaub blizz hatte irrgendwann mal gewarnt, dass es passieren kann dass eine datei vom virenschutzprogramm als virus erkannt wird, man sich aber keine sorgen machen braucht wenn das ganze vom blizzupdater kam.
glaub das lag iwie daran dass da irrgendwo ne ähnlichkeit bestand und der virenschutz das nicht richtig gecheckt hat oder so.. ich hab keine ahnung von sowas daher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
blizzard installiert auch auf deinem pc sone software womit die deine hardware sehen können, um zu gucken auf welchen pcs wow so gezockt wird, damit sie das spiel anpassen können.
vielleicht bestand auch darin das problem.


----------



## Boccanegra (10. Januar 2010)

Talismaniac schrieb:


> Wurde selber vor 2Monaten gehackt. seitdem hab ich den autheni aufn iphone und funzt super. Hatte mir mit 3.2.2 wieder nen keylogger gezogen (komisch dass ich direkt vom blizzupdater gezogen habe Oo) und dieser ist erst vor 2 tagen aktiv geworden. autheni sei dank nix passiert. Trotzdem merkwürdig dass er "direkt" von blizz kam.


Ich garantiere Dir, dass der nicht von Blizzard kam. Das ist völliger Quatsch.


----------



## Boccanegra (10. Januar 2010)

rocksor schrieb:


> z.b. auf chip fängt man sich auch einige viren ein


Chip? Die Zeitschrift? Glaube ich nicht.


----------



## Blutelfmann (10. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das hier ist ein problem^^


----------



## Blutelfmann (10. Januar 2010)

das ist wirklich world of menschcraft


----------



## Shadria (10. Januar 2010)

Talismaniac schrieb:


> ...Hatte mir mit 3.2.2 wieder nen keylogger gezogen (komisch dass ich direkt vom blizzupdater gezogen habe Oo) und dieser ist erst vor 2 tagen aktiv geworden. autheni sei dank nix passiert. Trotzdem merkwürdig dass er "direkt" von blizz kam.


Um es mit deinen eigenen Worten zu sagen: "Blizz? Der Spielesoftwarhersteller? Glaube ich nicht."

Die Theorien wie und wo man sich Schadsoftware einfängt werden immer abenteuerlicher... ein Keylogger der im Patch ist und über den Blizzupdater gezogen wurden... ja ne... is klar... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn alle einfach nur die ganzen Sicherheitstipps halbwegs befolgen würden die in x-Threads schon x-mal gepostet wurden, dann würden die Hacks bestimmt um 80% zurückgehen. Die restlichen 20% könnte man verhindern das niemand so "tolle" Angebote wie Levelingservice, Goldkauf etc. in Anspruch nimmt...
(Anmerkung: ja.. die Prozentzahlen sind frei erfunden und ich habe keine wissenschaftlich belegten Statisiken dazu *g*)


----------



## warloc (10. Januar 2010)

hab i-wann aufgehört zu lesen fals es schon wer geschrieben hat ignoriert mich

...

diese authenticater sind vor hacks auch nicht sicher sie erschweren es nur, nur im unterschied zum normalen pw kriegst du keine sachen zurück wennde dann gehackt wurdest ---> größter mist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich weiss das weils nem kumpel von mir passiert ist

und wer wirklich hacken will schafft das im normal fall auch schwer ist es ja nich n paar programme drüberlaufen zu lassen ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gorb001 (10. Januar 2010)

warloc schrieb:


> hab i-wann aufgehört zu lesen fals es schon wer geschrieben hat ignoriert mich
> 
> ...
> 
> ...




Beweise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminathos (10. Januar 2010)

Ich finds einfach quatsch! Account-Hacks gab es schon immer in WoW und die Einführung des Battle.net-Account hat
echt NULL damit zu tun (genauso wie die Lags).

Wer mit seiner Angst vor Hacks nicht klarkommt, soll sich einfach einen Authenticator kaufen .. das Teil garantiert 100% Sicherheit
und kostet sogut wie gar nichts (im Moment sogar ohne Versandkosten). Wer ein iPhone oder iPod touch hat, bekommt es sogar kostenlos!

Also hör auf hier rum zu heulen, wem was an seiner Account-Sicherheit liegt, der sollte auch mittlerweile wissen, was dafür zu tun ist!


----------



## Talismaniac (10. Januar 2010)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Ich garantiere Dir, dass der nicht von Blizzard kam. Das ist völliger Quatsch.






Shadria schrieb:


> Um es mit deinen eigenen Worten zu sagen: "Blizz? Der Spielesoftwarhersteller? Glaube ich nicht."
> 
> Die Theorien wie und wo man sich Schadsoftware einfängt werden immer abenteuerlicher... ein Keylogger der im Patch ist und über den Blizzupdater gezogen wurden... ja ne... is klar...
> 
> ...




Wollt ihr damit andeuten ich lüge?

1. Ich lade seit ich WoW spiele nur über den offiziellen downloader
2. Ich war weder auf einer "dubiosen" Seite, noch habe ich jemals Gold gekauft, noch lvl service.
3. Ich lüge nicht, ich sage nur die wahrheit, (ausser notlügen ;D ) sonst würde ich es nicht sagen.
4. Schaut doch mal im offiziellen Forum nach "xml-inc.dll", dort bestätigen einige, das sie ihn auch vom offiziellen haben.
5. Habe ich diverse Anti-Virus usw software und update die sobald wie möglich und bin sehr auf sicherheit bedacht, da ich doch mehr auf meinen PC mache als nur zu zoggen. (Amazon = Bankdaten usw...)
6. Wenn ihr mir nicht glaubt selber schuld, ich weigere mich aber nun euch zu flamen, so wie ihr mir getan habt.
7. Liest eh keiner mehr..

Naja, schönen Sonntag noch.


----------



## Tikume (10. Januar 2010)

Talismaniac schrieb:


> Wollt ihr damit andeuten ich lüge?



Nur dass der Sachverhalt, so wie Du ihn darstellst, vermutlich nicht stimmt.


----------



## Dagonzo (10. Januar 2010)

Talismaniac schrieb:


> Wurde selber vor 2Monaten gehackt. seitdem hab ich den autheni aufn iphone und funzt super. Hatte mir mit 3.2.2 wieder nen keylogger gezogen (komisch dass ich direkt vom blizzupdater gezogen habe Oo) und dieser ist erst vor 2 tagen aktiv geworden. autheni sei dank nix passiert. Trotzdem merkwürdig dass er "direkt" von blizz kam.





Daranghul schrieb:


> Ich spiele jetzt seit 2Jahren WoW wurde bis vor 2monaten nie gehackt und dann 2mal hintereinander! Jetzt habe ich auch den authenticator.
> 
> Doch allgemein muss ich meinen Vorpostern zustimmen ich denke man *sollte* sich wirklich einen zulegen, denn die Sicherheit von Battlenet ist ja mitlerweile zu bezweifeln
> 
> ...


Die Sicherheit des Battle-Nets ansich bezweifle ich nicht, aber die Sicherheit des Adobe-Flashplayers ohne dem die Seite nicht läuft. Das dir zweimal hintereinander der Account geklaut wurde, liegt wahrscheinlich an einer veralteten Version des Flashplayers. 

Vielleicht bekommt ihr das irgendwann auch mal mit das es nicht direkt was mit Blizzard zu tun hat. Blizzard kann man höchstens vorwerfen das sie nicht auf diese Sicherheitslücke reagieren und die Webseite Flashplayerfrei machen.


----------



## Boccanegra (10. Januar 2010)

Talismaniac schrieb:


> Wollt ihr damit andeuten ich lüge?
> 
> 1. Ich lade seit ich WoW spiele nur über den offiziellen downloader
> 2. Ich war weder auf einer "dubiosen" Seite, noch habe ich jemals Gold gekauft, noch lvl service.
> ...


Ich sage nicht, dass Du lügst, sondern dass Du Dich mit Sicherheit irrst. Und woher weiß ich das mit einer solchen Sicherheit? Ganz einfach: nehmen wir mal an, es wäre dem so wie Du sagst, dass Du also via Blizzards offiziellem Updater einen Logger gezogen hättest. Wie viele Leute, denkst Du, nutzen den offiziellen Updater? Das sind viele Millionen. Wäre der Updater also quasi mit einem Logger verseucht gewesen, das Problem wäre derart massenhaft aufgetreten, dass sämtliche WOW-Foren mit Klagen und Beschwerden damit überschwemmt worden wären. Und das war und ist nicht der Fall. Also ist Dein Problem kein Problem des Blizzard-Updaters gewesen, denn das hätten ausser Dir dann noch Millionen anderer Nutzer des Updaters gehabt, sondern eines, dass Du Dir irgendwo anders eingefangen hast. Das muss übrigens nicht notgedrungen eine offensichtlich dubiose Webseite gewesen sein. 

Mein Posting war übrigens nicht als Flame gedacht. Sondern einfach als Korrektur einer offensichtlich falschen Behauptung.


----------



## Dagonzo (10. Januar 2010)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Mein Posting war übrigens nicht als Flame gedacht. Sondern einfach als Korrektur einer offensichtlich falschen Behauptung.


Du hast absolut recht. Wer sich den Updater mal etwas genauer anschaut weis, dass das unmöglich ist sich damit einen Keylogger oder sonst was zu ziehen. Wer sich mit Torrent-Dateien auskennt weis dass das nicht funktionieren kann. Aber viele haben eben null Ahnung , damit muss man sich hier leider abfinden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadria (10. Januar 2010)

Talismaniac schrieb:


> Wollt ihr damit andeuten ich lüge?
> 
> 1. Ich lade seit ich WoW spiele nur über den offiziellen downloader
> 2. Ich war weder auf einer "dubiosen" Seite, noch habe ich jemals Gold gekauft, noch lvl service.
> ...


Nein... ich will nicht andeuten das du lügst, ich denke nur das du was falsches glaubst (Trojaner über Blizz-Patch bekommen)

zu 2.: man kann sich auch auf "nicht dubiosen" Seiten durch einen veralteten Flashplayer einen Keylogger einfangen (Stichwort "Flash-Werbung")
zu 4.: auch wenn andere es "bestätigen" das sie einen Keylogger durch den offiziellen Patch bekommen haben, ich denke sie unterliegen dem gleichen Irrglauben wie du
zu 5.: keine Antivirensoftware ist zu 100% sicher
zu 6.: ok... ich bin "selber schuld".... und mein Post war kein "Flame"... zumindest war er nicht als Flame von mir gedacht


----------



## Agam66 (10. Januar 2010)

Mein Acc wurde bisher noch nie gehackt..kann Zufall sein, kann aber auch am passwort liegen. Am besten Buchstaben-Zahlen-Kombi und auch akzeptierte Sonderzeichen mit verwenden. passwörter wie Susi1989 oder so sind pure Fahrlässigeit.. keine Name oder sonstige Wörter verwenden, sondern so was wie --> wGkVpm#17k269 !

Und auch wichtig: Firewall + Virenscanner, sonst könnte euer Passwort über ein Trojaner oder so was geklaut werden. Zudem keine Passwörter speichern, immer neu eingeben. Gespeicherte Passwörter liegen irgendwo auf der Festplatte und lassen sich mit entsprechenden Kenntnissen auch auslesen.

Keiner würde Fenster und Türen offen stehn lassen wenn er aus dem Haus geht, Internet ohne Firewall wäre ähnlich. So wie die Verbindung steht, finden Hacker einen freien Port um euren Rechner zu durchsuchen, ohne daß man was davon merkt.

Garantie kann man zwar trotzdem nie geben, aber das Risiko gehackt zu werden lässt sich auf ein Minimum reduzieren. Authentificator wäre das Beste, kostet auch nur 6 EUs.. Nur leider akzeptieren die Deppen nur Kredikkarte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  --> fettes Minus für Blizzard !!!
Bei wenigen Handys kann man das Programm auch downloaden, aber eben nur bei sehr wenigen. Hab ein nagelneues und geht nicht --> nochmal fettes Minis für Blizzard !


----------



## Mixo (10. Januar 2010)

naja bis vor nem monat hätte ich wohl den meisten gesagt das se recht haben mit dem "selber dran schuld"
nun persönlich spiel ich seit nun ca. 11 jahren im netz angefangen hat alles mit Ultima online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bis vor 1 monat wurde auch noch nie ein acc von mir gehackt... hier muss ich zusagen das ich zwischen 14-20 zeichen benutze über groß und klein schreibung und verschiedenen zahlen kombinationen.
auch würd ich behaupten das ich mit einer software sowie einer hardware firewall hier recht sicher bin genauso wie über die antivieren und spyware software aber gut hat ja jeder mittlerweile.

nun anfang dezember wurde mein account gehackt hab bereits im juni mit WoW aufgehört jedoch die bnet umstellung noch mitgemacht... hier hätte ich nun gesagt "kann" passieren auch wenn ich eigentlich nicht wirklich viel ausm netz lade und auch sonst 1x die woche meine treiber update und auch 2x die woche antivieren software drüber laufen lassen. Da hat sich wohl dann doch etwas eingeschlichen als ich dann im forum geguckt habe staunte ich nicht schlecht als mehrere threads offen waren... nun dann waren meine freundin und ich im urlaub (über wheinachten) e-mails abgerufen und das komische war dann hier wieder das ihr acc ganze 14 tage nach meinem gehackt wurde *lol*

persönlich halte ich das bnet für mehr als unsicher es sei denn man legt ein account an der nur für eine e-mail bestimmt ist und diese wird NIE benutzt... dann könnte es etwas mehr sicherheit gewähren... 

Ich frage mich auch warum immer der user selber dran schuld ist?!
Wenn ich ein hacker wäre, würd ich mir weniger die mühe machen zu versuchen vereinzelnte pc´s zu erreichen sondern mal ganz gesponnen, würd ich es auf Blizzards server selber absehen denn mehr acc daten kann ich net auf einma bekommen als auf den servern selber... Warum sollte der fehler nicht im sicherheitssystem von blizzard liegen? Nur weil es ein unternehmen ist? selbst Microsoft wurde schon mehr als 1x gehackt auch diverse websides.... warum sollte es nicht bei blizzard auch mal passiert sein? Zumal der nutzen für acc hacker viel größer wäre... man sieht bei NCsoft das alle fehler machen... es dann immer auf die user zu schieben die ach so unsicher sind nur weil se den authenticator net haben (zu meiner zeit gab es den glaub noch garnet) ist mehr als lachhaft gerade wenn man sich die vielzahl der acc hacks seit der bnet einführung anguckt...

naja aber alles auf den verbraucher schieben ist immer am einfachsten den wer gibt schon gerne zu das er ein sicherheitsproblem durch ein neues system hat? wäre eher schadend als wirklich fördernt... aber einige sollten mal drüber nachdenken was leichter ist, diverse rechner von mehreren hundert leuten zu hacken oder einfach einmal ne lücke bei blizzard finden...


----------



## Starfros (10. Januar 2010)

Pantherrebel schrieb:


> Seit ich spiele kein Problem damit, sorry die leute sind nun mal selber Schuld. Hat auch nix mit Battlenet od sonstwas zu tun.




wieder ein hecht der spitzenklasse......   sry wenn ich sowas von leuten sehe lache ich mich schon innerlich kaputt wenn er MAL gehackt wird...


es gibt viele wege um an daten zu kommen.... hat auch nicht immer mit Sex seiten und billigen Cracks zu tun ....

informieren über dieses Thema hilft ungemein ....



um auch dazu was zu sagen das es wieder vermehrt zu Hacks kommt......      wenn man daraus ein geschäft macht muss man schauen das man so wenig wie möglich arbeit hat ...demnach ein Acc über dem alles läuft ..... dann vorher schön Acc-Daten sammel ... zeitpunkt wählen ... dann zu schlagen .... und nun hast deine vielzahl an acc-hacks in kurzer zeit.


----------



## Kezman1 (10. Januar 2010)

Also meiner wurde leider auch gehackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und anschliessend gleich von Blizz gesperrt. Beschuldigung: Goldkauf......

Ich hatte ein Passwort mit 14 Zeichen, 8 davon waren zufällige Nummern.
Ich möchste noch hinzufügen das ich immer sehr vorsichtig Surfe, da meine Ausbildung auch viel mit dem Internet zu tun hat.

Naja ich hoffe ich kriege meinen Account wieder, sonst bin ich wieder bei War.
Noch dazu habe ich Den Account vor ein paar tagen wieder aufgeladen.

Möchste noch hinzufügen das ich einen iMac benutze, also fallen da manche möglichkeiten weg. Also nicht allte natürlich.

lg Kezman


----------



## Shadria (10. Januar 2010)

Mixo schrieb:


> ... aber einige sollten mal drüber nachdenken was leichter ist, diverse rechner von mehreren hundert leuten zu hacken oder einfach einmal ne lücke bei blizzard finden...


Es ist definitv leichter einen Keylogger in Umlauf zu bringen der mehrere hundert (bzw. besser gesagt mehrere tausend) Acc-Daten abgreift als eine Lücke bei den Blizz-Servern zu finden.
Ich nehme an du denkst die "Hacker" greifen gezielt (oder auch wahllos) immer einzelne PC's an und versuchen diese zu "hacken".... dem ist nicht so. "Keylogger" heißt das Zauberwort.


----------



## monkeysponkey (10. Januar 2010)

Mein Account wurde 2mal gehackt,erst nachdem mein Bruder ihn formatiert hatte war alles ok.
Von meinem Kumpel wurde der Account gespert,ob er tatsächlich gehackt wurde weiß ich nicht.


----------



## monkeysponkey (10. Januar 2010)

Kezman1 schrieb:


> Also meiner wurde leider auch gehackt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mein altes Passwort war eine Zahlen und Buchstaben Kombination.
Trozdem hat der Typ den Acount ein zweites mal gehackt.


----------



## Mixo (10. Januar 2010)

Shadria schrieb:


> Es ist definitv leichter einen Keylogger in Umlauf zu bringen der mehrere hundert (bzw. besser gesagt mehrere tausend) Acc-Daten abgreift als eine Lücke bei den Blizz-Servern zu finden.
> Ich nehme an du denkst die "Hacker" greifen gezielt (oder auch wahllos) immer einzelne PC's an und versuchen diese zu "hacken".... dem ist nicht so. "Keylogger" heißt das Zauberwort.




mhh die frage ist dann ob sich so teile von alleine löschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .... mein system wurde das letzte mal vor 2 jahren frisch aufgesetzt, wenn man nun bedenkt das ich dass letzte mal in wow am 14.06 oder so war, müsste der Keylogger schon über 6 monate alt sein und meine viren software und spyware hat noch immer nichts gefunden.... somit wäre es ja dann ein keylogger der noch immer unbekannt ist bzw anders arbeitet als andere keylogger oder aber der erste, welche es vermag sich nach versenden von zugangsdaten selbst zu löschen... ausserdem könnte man von blizzard seite noch erheblich mehr gegen keylogger machen, so kenne ich spiele wo man min. 3 zeichen über ein tastaturlayout eingeben muss welches sich rechts neben der pw eingabe befindet... zwar etwas nervig aber so kann man net ganz sooo einfach die keys mitloggen... wie gesagt wäre nur mein acc betroffen hätte ich scho damit gerechnet oder es akzeptiert das ich mir wat eingefangen habe (auch wenn es mir noch immer ein rätsel ist warum ich bis jetzt noch immer kein fund habe) doch merkwürdig find ich das es auch meine freundin erwischt hat... die noch nen anderes OS als ich habe...


----------



## Boccanegra (10. Januar 2010)

Nochmals: das Problem hat nicht nur WOW. Zur Zeit ist das Stehlen von MMO-Accounts recht modern, weil für die Diebe praktisch ohne Risiko. Wer sich nicht nur in der WOW-Welt bewegt, sondern auch in jener anderer MMOs, der weiß, dass dort seit einiger Zeit auch über eine Häufung von Account-Diebstählen geklagt wird. Schaut mal zb. ins Aion-Board hier bei Buffed oder auf die Aion-Buffed-Partnerseite Atreia rüber, überall die gleichen Klagen. 

Die Diebe greifen an der schwächsten Stelle zu, und das sind nun einmal nicht die Server bei Blizzard oder NCSoft, sondern die PCs der Spieler. Im Sommer 2008 wurde vom Internet Storm Center (ISC) des SANS Institute getestet wie lange man mit einem nicht abgesicherten Windows-PC (keine Sicherheitspatches, keinen  Antiviren-Guard oder dergleichen, keine Firewall etc.) im Internet surfen kann bevor man sich einen  Virus, Wurm, Logger, Hacker etc. einfängt. Wie lange schätzt ihr? Es ist eine Sache von Minuten. Und da muss man nicht extra auf besonders fragwürdige Seiten gehen. Hier der Link dazu: http://isc.sans.org/survivaltime.html

Darum halt nicht nur Antiviren-Software installieren, sondern auch regelmäßig die Security-Patches bzw. Updates des eigenen (Betriebs)Systems.


----------



## Enyalios (10. Januar 2010)

Agam66 schrieb:


> Mein Acc wurde bisher noch nie gehackt..kann Zufall sein, kann aber auch am passwort liegen. Am besten Buchstaben-Zahlen-Kombi und auch akzeptierte Sonderzeichen mit verwenden. passwörter wie Susi1989 oder so sind pure Fahrlässigeit.. keine Name oder sonstige Wörter verwenden, sondern so was wie --> wGkVpm#17k269 !



Punkt 1.: Würden die Leute tatsächlich "gehacked" werden trifft das mit dem komplexen Passowrt sicher zu !

Punkt 2.: 99% der Leute hier werden aber nicht "gehacked", sondern haben sich nen Keylogger gefangen oder geben ihre Accountdaten auf dubiosen seiten ein (siehe diverse Forenthreads...), und ab dem Punkt ist es dann auf herzlich egal wie komplex das Passwort ist.


----------



## Tikume (10. Januar 2010)

Mixo schrieb:


> Wenn ich ein hacker wäre, würd ich mir weniger die mühe machen zu versuchen vereinzelnte pc´s zu erreichen sondern mal ganz gesponnen, würd ich es auf Blizzards server selber absehen denn mehr acc daten kann ich net auf einma bekommen als auf den servern selber...



Und ich würde als Hacker direkt Banken hacken und mir Millionen überweisen, anstatt mich mit minimal-Beträgen aus Wow Gold-Verkäufen zufrieden zu geben.


----------



## Enyalios (10. Januar 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Und ich würde als Hacker direkt Banken hacken und mir Millionen überweisen, anstatt mich mit minimal-Beträgen aus Wow Gold-Verkäufen zufrieden zu geben.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grabsch (10. Januar 2010)

Seit Battle.net wurde ich auch gehackt.
(ich wurde in 4 Jahren nur 1x zum Anfang als ich noch klein und doof war gehackt)
Früher meinte ich auch immer jeder ist selbst schuld dran, aber ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen wie es bei mir soweit kam.


----------



## J_0_T (10. Januar 2010)

Grabsch schrieb:


> Seit Battle.net wurde ich auch gehackt.
> (ich wurde in 4 Jahren nur 1x zum Anfang als ich noch klein und doof war gehackt)
> Früher meinte ich auch immer jeder ist selbst schuld dran, aber ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen wie es bei mir soweit kam.



Meist sind die einfachsten Antwort die Lösung.

bei mir war es damals ein veraltetes Flashplugin von Adobe.


----------



## sepion (10. Januar 2010)

Magickevin schrieb:


> Ich denke einfach das sich die Leute auf Sites sei es Erotik, Play oder auf Noname Addonseiten Keylogger/Viren/Würmer aller Art einfangen und sich dann wundern Warum sie gehackt wurden sind... Selber Schuld im endeffekt.
> Wurde in den 4 1/2 Jahren WoW nicht einmal gehackt und ich hab 1 Jahr davon nur im Internetkaffee gespielt unzwar zu meiner Anfangszeit (Kein Internet bzw Rechner)
> 
> Aber es gibt doch genug Möglichkeiten sich zu schützen sei es Anti Virus Programme oder Blizzards Authentificator ja man kann so oft wie man will das PW ändern oder man verlässt sich auf Deep Freeze welches den Rechner nach dem Neustart wieder zum Ursprung versetzt..
> ...




naja ein anti viren programm hilft dir auch nur gegen kleine scipt kiddys die ihre trojaner/keylogger/whatever net fud(fully undetected) kriegen und dan hoffen das die leute dumm sind...
man brauch auch kein anti viren programm... noch nichtmal eine firewall wen man hinter einem router sitzt... man darf halt nur nicht dumm sein und auf irgent ein scheiß reinfallen...


mfg sepion


----------



## Bloodace (10. Januar 2010)

blizzard will dadrauf hinaus das jeder diesen code da kauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


damit sie noch mehr geld verdienen xD


----------



## Chillers (10. Januar 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Und ich würde als Hacker direkt Banken hacken und mir Millionen überweisen, anstatt mich mit minimal-Beträgen aus Wow Gold-Verkäufen zufrieden zu geben.


Im Prinzip ja.

Aber hack´mal eine Bank und sie kommen dir auf die Schliche. Das tun sie meist.
Es winken Strafverfolgung und schwedische Gardinen - viel eher und länger übrigens, als wenn du deinen 1. Mord begehst.^^

Ich denke noch an das das tragische Schicksal des 20-jährigen, der vor kurzem Datenbanken bei SchülerVZ knackte und ermittelt wurde.
Der Junge hat Selbstmord begangen.


So schlimm ist es bei WoW- accounts noch nicht.
Hacker wissen schon, wo sie ihr Geld verdienen oder sich austoben können und nicht ihre Lebenszeit unnötig aufs Spiel setzen.


----------



## SelyrîaHorde (10. Januar 2010)

Bloodace schrieb:


> ...damit sie noch mehr geld verdienen xD



Das mit dem Geld muss nich sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich zum Beispiel habe den Blizzard Mobile Authenticator für mein iPhone - und der Authenticator bzw. die App ist Kostenlos und man bekommt sogar den Hund. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kingkryzon (10. Januar 2010)

fi**en das ultimative allround passwort^^ aber nachn facebook hack hab ich jetz auch 14 stellig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das problem ist die multinutzung so kann man aus nur einmal wow acc auch noch email rausziehn bei selben passwort was nicht gut ist hehe


----------



## Technocrat (11. Januar 2010)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Gesprochen wie ein Fanboi. Oder wie ein dummes Kind.



Du solltest lieber nicht von Dir auf andere schließen. Denn was Du nach dem Satz absonderst, sind 08/15 Platitüden, die in "Das Web ist wie ein Dschungel" nicht mehr zu übertreffen sind. Statt dessen solltest DU mal lieber anfagen, über das, was ich gesagt habe, nachzudenken: was ist die Motivation des TE, und warum stellt er so eine offensichtliche Unrichtigkeit zu Diskussion? Was hat er davon? Nur sehr wenige wurden gehackt, wie man hier an den Beiträgen schon abschätzen kann, sind die meisten damit noch nie in Berührung gekommen, und wenn das Problen tatsächlich in der Form bestünde, wie der TE uns weißmachen will, wäre Blizz schon längst in Schwierigkeiten. Also, mein Lieber, was meinst Du: warum macht der TE das trotzdem?


----------



## Boccanegra (11. Januar 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Du solltest lieber nicht von Dir auf andere schließen. Denn was Du nach dem Satz absonderst, sind 08/15 Platitüden, die in "Das Web ist wie ein Dschungel" nicht mehr zu übertreffen sind.


Danke für das Kompliment. Man ist ja gerne in etwas unübertrefflich. Obwohl ich nicht so eitel bin, anzunehmen, es wäre nicht irgend jemand in der Lage mich zu übertreffen.



Technocrat schrieb:


> Statt dessen solltest DU mal lieber anfagen, über das, was ich gesagt habe, nachzudenken: was ist die Motivation des TE, und warum stellt er so eine offensichtliche Unrichtigkeit zu Diskussion? Was hat er davon? Nur sehr wenige wurden gehackt, wie man hier an den Beiträgen schon abschätzen kann, sind die meisten damit noch nie in Berührung gekommen, und wenn das Problen tatsächlich in der Form bestünde, wie der TE uns weißmachen will, wäre Blizz schon längst in Schwierigkeiten. Also, mein Lieber, was meinst Du: warum macht der TE das trotzdem?


Ich kenne die genau Motivation nicht, vom offensichtlichen Frust mal abgesehen. Und Du kennst sie auch nicht. Was impliziert, dass Dein Posting sinnfrei ist und war. Zumal es eine Tatsache ist, die jeder weiß, der sich in der Welt der MMOs intensiver bewegt, dass seit einiger Zeit alle MMOs mit größerer Spielerschaft bzw. deren Kunden verstärkt Angriffe auf Accounts  ausgesetzt sind. Das Problem ist zwar nicht WOW spezifisch, und hat, wie von mir und einigen anderen ja schon mehrfach in diesem Thread festgestellt wurde, nichts mit dem Battle-Net oder mit Blizzard selber zu tun. Dennoch ist es existent. Account-Diebstahl ist für die Diebe risikolos, lohnend, und heute schon fast etwas alltägliches. 

Wie auch schon gesagt: die Diebe greifen an der schwächsten Stelle zu, und das sind nun einmal nicht die Server bei Blizzard oder NCSoft, sondern die PCs der Spieler. Im Sommer 2008 wurde vom Internet Storm Center (ISC) des SANS Institute getestet wie lange man mit einem nicht abgesicherten Windows-PC (keine Sicherheitspatches, keinen Antiviren-Guard oder dergleichen, keine Firewall etc.) im Internet surfen kann bevor man sich einen Virus, Wurm, Logger, Hacker etc. einfängt. Wie lange schätzt ihr? Es ist eine Sache von Minuten. Und da muss man nicht extra auf besonders fragwürdige Seiten gehen. Hier der Link dazu: http://isc.sans.org/survivaltime.html. Darum halt nicht nur Antiviren-Software, Firewall etc. installieren und aktuell halten, sondern auch regelmäßig die Security-Patches bzw. Updates des eigenen (Betriebs)Systems. 

Es ist zum Teil sicher reine Hilflosigkeit, die die Leute nach dem nächstbesten Schuldigen greifen lässt. Und das ist dann stets der Spieleanbieter. Bei Aion läuft zur Zeit genau die gleiche Diskussion. Auch da wird zuerst mal mit spitzem Finger auf NCSoft gezeigt. Einfach weil die Leute es nicht besser wissen. Viele haben ja tatsächlich nichts getan, kein Gold gekauft, keine offensichtlich dubiose Webseite angesurft, haben komplizierte Passwörter usf. Und trotzdem ist der Account mit einem Male plötzlich weg. Sie sehen keine Schuld bei sich, also muss jemand anderer Schuld sein, nämlich der Spielehersteller. Dass man Maleware aber auch von scheinbar (oder tatsächlich) seriöser Seite bekommen kann ohne davon auch nur das Geringste zu merken, ist den Leuten einfach zu wenig klar. Siehe etwa die Security-Patches von Adobe zu seinem populären PDF mit dem ein JavaScript memory corruption error geflickt wurde. Oder diverse Security Patches zu Adobe Flash. So kann man auch über dieses Problem reden. Ohne Pauschalurteile und allgemeine Verdächtigungen und "Ketzer Ketzer"-Geschrei.


----------



## J_0_T (11. Januar 2010)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Danke für das Kompliment. Man ist ja gerne in etwas unübertrefflich. Obwohl ich nicht so eitel bin, anzunehmen, es wäre nicht irgend jemand in der Lage mich zu übertreffen.
> 
> 
> Ich kenne die genau Motivation nicht, vom offensichtlichen Frust mal abgesehen. Und Du kennst sie auch nicht. Was impliziert, dass Dein Posting sinnfrei ist und war. Zumal es eine Tatsache ist, die jeder weiß, der sich in der Welt der MMOs intensiver bewegt, dass seit einiger Zeit alle MMOs mit größerer Spielerschaft bzw. deren Kunden verstärkt Angriffe auf Accounts  ausgesetzt sind. Das Problem ist zwar nicht WOW spezifisch, und hat, wie von mir und einigen anderen ja schon mehrfach in diesem Thread festgestellt wurde, nichts mit dem Battle-Net oder mit Blizzard selber zu tun. Dennoch ist es existent. Account-Diebstahl ist für die Diebe risikolos, lohnend, und heute schon fast etwas alltägliches.
> ...




Wobei man aber sagen muss das NCSoft wirklich probleme hatte... die dann nachträglich beseitigt wurden. So war es ja mgl nachdem man in den acc eines anderen drin war ohne probleme die daten zu ändern... da einfach die sicherheitsabfragen nicht implementiert waren. also kann da sagen... NCSoft hat sich da selbst ein eigentor geschossen.

Kann man auch hier in den buffed news finde... also einfach ma in den archieven nachschauen und dann seht ihr was für probs die bei AION hatten und damit auch alle NCSoft User


----------



## Mayestic (11. Januar 2010)

also ich weiß nicht was du hast lieber TE,

auch damals wurden sehr viele Accounts gehackt. Nur ist Accounthacking grade in aller Munde daher auch weit verbreitet und erscheint einem öfters als sonst. 

Ich persönlich benutze seit 4 Jahren ein und das selbe Passwort. 

Es ist 38 Stellen lang und beinhaltet GROß- und kleinbuchstaben, 2ahlen, Sônderzêíchen und ist total sinnfrei.
Ich denke ab und zu mal drüber nach es zu verlängern da die neuen GraKa-Prozessoren die Passworter ja mittlerweile viel viel schneller rausbekommen als normale CPUs. Mal sehn.
Den Blizzard Authenticator würde ich trotzdem kaufen wenn ich ne KK hätte.

Das einzige was mich davon abhält ihn alternativ z.b. über ebay zu kaufen ist das ich nicht weiß ob man son Ding manipulieren kann. Keine Lust einen evtl manipulierten Authenticator aus Asien zu kaufen der bei Ebay auch nur 8-9€ kostet. 
Eine weitere Sache die mich nervt ist das ich trotz guter Latenz und guter FPS immer wieder ausm Spiel geschmissen werde. Vorallem in 25er Raids. TS bleibt stabil aber Standbild und *winke-winke*. Hab drei Rechner zuhause. Alle baugleich. Bei allen das gleiche Problem. Wenn ich nun 10 mal am Abend gekickt werde und 10 mal am Abend immer wieder auf den Authenticator klicken müsste würde ich das Ding wohl fix gegen ne Wand werfen. ^^ 

Gehackt wurde ich noch nie, es fehlte nie was aufm Account, alles ist so wie ich es verlassen habe und das obwohl ich das Goldcap schon lange erreicht habe. Es würde sich also noch lohnen.

Wers mal versuchen will. Mein Name hier im Forum ist ebenfalls mein LoginName. Frohes Hacken.


----------



## Mayestic (11. Januar 2010)

zu Aion und NC Soft

da lag das Problem scheinbar eher bei NC Soft als bei den Spielern

wenn man sich nur oft genug mit seinen eigenen Accountdaten in seinen eigenen Account einloggte konnte es vorkommen im Account eines anderen zu landen, dessen Daten zu verändern, in seinen Account einloggen, ihn plündern.....

NC Soft hat das aber lange bestritten und die Schuld für die Accounthacks auf die Spieler geschoben. 

Eigentor halt. Aber sowas kommt vor.


----------



## hoti82 (11. Januar 2010)

ich sag euch hört einfach auf wow zu spielen und die hacks gehen zurück und noch eins postet euere equip nicht überall/ genauso bank oder geld auf garkeinen fall auf einer seite wie buffed. alvatar aufzeigen den das macht eueren account für die hacker interessant und leveling service wer is so doof und änderert danach nicht sein pw? ist selber schuld wenn die sich einlogen und alles klauen.

Ich hab keinen wow account mehr und krieg trotzdem den schrott die hacker checken das einfach nicht.

bin in der zwischenzeit auf spiele umgestiegen die für hacker weniger ineresannt sind weil sie nix klauen können^^


----------



## Shadria (11. Januar 2010)

hoti82 schrieb:


> ich sag euch hört einfach auf wow zu spielen und die hacks gehen zurück ...


Das sollte als Tipp des Tages im Einloggbildschirm erscheinen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



hoti82 schrieb:


> ...und noch eins postet euere equip nicht überall/ genauso bank oder geld auf garkeinen fall auf einer seite wie buffed. alvatar aufzeigen den das macht eueren account für die hacker interessant...


Ah... ich verstehe.... die bösen Hackerbuben durchforsten das Arsenal nach Chars mit guten Equip und hacken dann gezielt diese Leute...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



hoti82 schrieb:


> ...und leveling service wer is so doof und änderert danach nicht sein pw? ist selber schuld wenn die sich einlogen und alles klauen.


Wer so doof ist und einen Levelingservice (oder was auch immer) nutzt... dem gehört sowieso sein Acc stillgelegt... von daher passt das schon... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



hoti82 schrieb:


> ...
> Ich hab keinen wow account mehr und krieg trotzdem den schrott die hacker checken das einfach nicht.
> ...


Ja ne... die Hacker sind ja mal doof oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vorschlag: schreib ihnen einfach ne Mail und sag denen das.

Jetzt aber ernsthaft: wenn man solche Posts liest, dann wundert man sich echt nicht mehr wieso es soviele "Acc-Hacks" gibt.....


----------



## Vannala (11. Januar 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Wenn einer Frau ihre Brieftasche aus der Handtasche geklaut wird, wird ihr der Polizist auch anraten, in Zukunft nicht mit offener Handtasche durch die Menge zu spazieren.



Ähhhm ahja ,aber das Beispiel steht in keinem Verhältnis zum Thema. Eine geschlossene Handtasche kostet kein Geld.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (11. Januar 2010)

Vannala schrieb:


> Eine geschlossene Handtasche kostet kein Geld.


Sicherheit auch nicht!


----------



## Vannala (11. Januar 2010)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Sicherheit auch nicht!



Und ob?


----------



## -Baru- (11. Januar 2010)

Vannala schrieb:


> Und ob?



Kommt auf den Umfang der Sicherheit an


----------



## Sturmaxt80 (11. Januar 2010)

Lol... Immer alle mit ihren "Hacks"... gehackt wird bei Blizzard garnichts.

Accounts werden durch Phishing und Troianer kompromittiert. Das Problem ist nicht das Battle-Net... sondern der Benutzer.

Wenn ich meine PIN bei der Eingabe am EC-Automaten laut schreiend vorlese, dann von hinten eine auf den Schädel kriege und mit leerem Konto aufwache... ist das dann ein Sicherheitsproblem der Banken weil die keinen Wachmann aufgestellt hatten?


----------



## Gellex (11. Januar 2010)

Bin auch gehackt worden.

Keines der Tools, die Blizzard zum checken empfielt, hat eine Infektion gezeigt.

Ich hatte an einem Tag, ist etwas her, Disconnects. Dann ne Weile Ruhe. Und am Freitag, während ich arbeitete, haben sie zugeschlagen. Die Disconnect sind wohl beim "Testeinloggen" des Hackers zustande gekommen.

Und das Beste:

Heute, am Montag, als ich meinen anderen Account gespielt habe, wieder Disconnect (wie gesagt der andere Account). Komischerweise kam der Char gleich wieder online, wie ich in der Freundesliste des bereits gehackten Accounts sehen konnte. Sofort reagiert, von einem anderen Rechner die Passworte geändert und den betroffenen Rechner neu installiert. Hoffe es ist nun vorbei.

Ich bin extrem vorsichtig mit den Acc-Daten und auch sonst. Bin trotzdem reingefallen.

Ich denke, dass es für Hacker tatsächlich einfacher geworden ist, WoW-Accounts zu knacken, seit der Umstellung auf BattleNET. Wie anders kann man die Häufung der Hacks erklären?

(Habe mir heute die Authenticators bestellt ^^)


----------



## Kashia02 (15. Januar 2010)

Fortführend von: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/138633-accounthacks/

Aus Erfahrung aus anderen Bereichen würde ich sagen, dass man hier nicht zwingend von "gehacked" reden sollte. Der Vorgang des wirklichen "Einhackens" in einen WoW-Account sehe ich als unmöglich zu veranstalten ohne Spuren zu hinterlassen oder ähnlichem.
Das größte Problem mit den Accounts ist Naivität. Naivität gegenüber vermeintlich helfenden Organen wie Addons oder Personen - Direkt will ich damit die Themen Malware und Phishing ansprechen.

Sagen wir es mal so: Wer auf seinen Account aufpasst und seinen PC stets im Auge behält(soll nicht heissen, 24/7 ne bewaffnete Security ordern, die beim PC pennt) wird nie erleben, dass sein Account "verschwindet" bzw. dessen Inhalt.
Zuviele Spieler sind leichtgläubig und versuchen gerne auch über andere Wege sich ingame zu helfen bsp. in Form von Gold-Trading, Powerleveling, etc. und halten den Tätern sozusagen die Tür offen zum Absahnen.

Auch wenn es viele nervt, aber "brain.exe" ist und bleibt der Beste Schutz gegen alles negative im Internet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Regelmäßige Kontrolle des PCs nach negativer Software sollte trotzallem Pflicht sein)

PS: Bin seit 2004, seit ich Internet habe, nie dazu gekommen zu sehen, dass ein Account oder sonst was von mir "gehacked" wurde, weder bei Diablo 1+2, Warcraft, GuildWars, WoW oder diversen Browsergames von welchem ich eines sogar über 3 Jahre das Forum moderiert habe(und sicherlich Feinde habe). Speziell in meinem Forenmodleben bin ich oft damit konfrontiert worden, dass Spieler ankamen und mich fragten was sie machen sollten, etc. und am Ende lief es immer darauf aus, dass der Spieler gestand, dass er auf Seiten "Dritter" sich "nachhelfen" lassen wollte und durch schlechte Passwortwahl, etc. man sein Passwort leicht hätte erphishen können (Min. 40%-60% der Fälle).


----------



## DêstroArea52 (15. Januar 2010)

Hallo Buffed Gemeinde

Was hier von manchen Leuten von sich gegebn wird ist echt absoluter Schwachsinn.

Klar gibt es Phishing und Trojaner, aber der Account kann auch defintiv auf andere Weise Komprimiert werden.

Mein Account wurde heute Nacht Leergeräumt.

Infos:

Ich habe meinen Account seit 2004 - noch nie tauchten Probleme auf

Mein World of Warcraft ist auf einem Laptop installiert und die Verbindung zum Internet wird nur zum Spielen hergestellt (auch Accverwaltung). Es ist nicht ein einziges Fremdprogramm auf dem Rechner installiert. 

Ich surfe NICHT auf anderen Seiten abgesehn von www.wow-europe.com.

Ich hab nicht mal eine einzige mp3, wmv oder sonstige Datei auf dem Rechner. Kein Youtube Video angekuckt, einfach 0.

Ich hatte ein 16stelliges Passwort was ich alle 2-3 Wochen geändert habe. Natürlich war mir das immer bewusst betreff hackern.


So, nun wandle ich meinen WoW Acc zu Battle Net um und 4 Tage später wird mein Account abgeripped.


Etz soll mir hier bitte einer erzählen die Schuld liegt an dem User und nicht an Blizzard. Denkt ihr wirklich die einzige Möglichkeit ans Pw zu kommen sei Client seitig ?!

Eine Antwort vom Support kann 2-3 Wochen dauern, momafklachen.

BattleNet FAIL des Jahres, definitiv, daran muss es liegen.


----------



## Kotnik (15. Januar 2010)

Ich finde es auch echt interessant, wie man hier angegangen wird, wenn der Account gehackt wurde. 
Jeder, der Opfer von Hackern wurde, ist wohl ein Depp und selber schuld und Ey lol omfgz und so...

Tolle Community ist das geworden echt....


Und dieser Generalverdacht, wer gehackt wurde, hat Gold gekauft, Powerleveling-Dienste in anspruch genommen, etc, ist echt unerträglich.

NEIN, das hab ich nie getan..
JA, ich hab Firewall und AntiViren-Programm am laufen.
NEIN, ich poste nicht mein PW auf meinem Facebook-Profil (welches ich nicht habe..*g*)

Und dennoch hats mich erwischt. Und warum? Weil ich dumm bin? Ja? Aha. gut zu wissen....oO

Meine persönliche Verschwörungstheorie ist ja, dass es Blizzard gar nicht soooooo unrecht ist, wenn Accounts gehackt werden. Warum sonst sollte man sich einen Authenticator kaufen? Klingt nach Verschwörung, ist meiner Ansicht nach abr einfach eine logisch nachvollziehbare, ökonomische Überlegung...


----------



## -Baru- (15. Januar 2010)

DêstroArea52 schrieb:


> Mein World of Warcraft ist auf einem Laptop installiert und die Verbindung zum Internet wird nur zum Spielen hergestellt (auch Accverwaltung). Es ist nicht ein einziges Fremdprogramm auf dem Rechner installiert.



Also keine Antiviren- und Software Updates? Nie Peripherie-Datenträger angeschlossen?
Ehrlich gesagt glaube ich Dir nicht.


----------



## Kotnik (15. Januar 2010)

schon lustig, wie hier Leute am laufenden Band als Lügner bezeichnet werden, nur weil etliche Leute es nicht wahrhaben wollen, dass die Schuld nicht immer bei den ach so dummen Usern liegt, sondern dass vielleicht dieses dümmliche Battlenet-dreckssystem auch was damit zu tun haben könnte..
Aber damit würde man ja Blizzard kritisieren..oh mein gott! das geht ja nicht!


----------



## -Baru- (15. Januar 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Ich finde es auch echt interessant, wie man hier angegangen wird, wenn der Account gehackt wurde.
> Jeder, der Opfer von Hackern wurde, ist wohl ein Depp und selber schuld und Ey lol omfgz und so...
> 
> Tolle Community ist das geworden echt....


Nein. "Toll" ist, dass Du von 1,2 schwarzen Schafen gleich auf die gesamte Community schließt.




> Und dieser Generalverdacht, wer gehackt wurde, hat Gold gekauft, Powerleveling-Dienste in anspruch genommen, etc, ist echt unerträglich.
> 
> NEIN, das hab ich nie getan..
> JA, ich hab Firewall und AntiViren-Programm am laufen.
> ...


Hättest Du mal die anderen "wurde gehackt" Threads gelesen, dann wüsstest Du, dass auch über andere
Möglichkeiten, außer Gold- und Leveldienste deine Daten eingelesen werden können. 



> Meine persönliche Verschwörungstheorie ist ja, dass es Blizzard gar nicht soooooo unrecht ist, wenn Accounts gehackt werden. Warum sonst sollte man sich einen Authenticator kaufen? Klingt nach Verschwörung, ist meiner Ansicht nach abr einfach eine logisch nachvollziehbare, ökonomische Überlegung...


Ja genau. Wenn man 3 Authenticatoren pro Stunde verkauft, hat man ja schon den Stundenlohn des Mitarbeiters raus,
der da sitzt und die Formulare wegen Acc-Hacks bearbeitet -.-


----------



## Tikume (15. Januar 2010)

Chillers schrieb:


> <!--quoteo(post=2372681:date=10.01.2010, 19:43:name=Tikume)--><div class='quotetop'>ZITAT(Tikume @ 10.01.2010, 19:43) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=2372681"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Und ich würde als Hacker direkt Banken hacken und mir Millionen überweisen, anstatt mich mit minimal-Beträgen aus Wow Gold-Verkäufen zufrieden zu geben.<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
> Im Prinzip ja.
> 
> Aber hack´mal eine Bank und sie kommen dir auf die Schliche. Das tun sie meist.
> ...



Und wenn jemand Blizzard "Hacken" sollte käme man ihm nicht auf die Schliche? Mal abgesehn davon dass es nunmal weitaus simpler ist Wow Kids Sprektraltiger zu versprechen und sich die Acc Daten frei Haus liefern zu lassen.


----------



## Kotnik (15. Januar 2010)

Ich bin mir sicher, sie stellen deswegen nciht extra leute ein... Den Support gibts eh und ÜBERBESETZT sind die sicherlich nicht.

Und was heißt hier 1,2 schwarze Schafe? Allein schon wenn ich deine ungläubigkeit lese und einen Haufen andere Posts anderer Schreiber, dann frag ich mich echt, was das soll..Erst mal unterstellen, dann verdächtigen und glauben sowieso nix, weil mans eh besser weiß und die Taten anderer besser kennt als sie selber..Nee, sorry, was soll ich dazu sagen?


----------



## Weissnet (15. Januar 2010)

Kauft euch einfach nen Authentificator und fertig, genau das richtige für die ganzen leute die zu dämlich sind Ihre Acc daten geheim zu halten.
Und auf die ganzen JunkMails immer mit "soll Spy.exe" ausgeführt werden, mit ja beantworten, das war nur eine Verdeutlichung aber bei den ganzen Threads die ewig vom selben Thema handeln kann man einfach nur noch sagen das ihr einfach alle nur zu doof seit.Und anstatt die Schuld bei Blizzard zu suchen, haut lieber mal euren Kopf ordentlich auf den Tisch oder gegen die Wand, vielleicht, aber auch nur vielleicht habt ihr dann mal ein bisschen Grips.


----------



## DreiHaare (15. Januar 2010)

Natürlich hat jeder der "gehackten" Spieler seine Patches NUR mit dem Downloader runtergeladen. Natürlich nutzt keiner von ihnen Curse, weder die Site noch den Client. Sie nutzen sicher keinerlei Addons und müssen sie deswegen auch nicht updaten. Sicher haben sie auch die aktuellste Flash-Version und surfen niemals nicht auf anderen Sites als denen von Blizzard...usw usw.
Ist es nicht auch einfacher, die Schuld stets bei Anderen als bei sich selbst zu suchen?


----------



## Swissxx (15. Januar 2010)

ich spiel ja auch schn ne weile 5Jahre *hust* bis vor ein paar wochen hab ich wie viele hie noch keinen Authentifikator von blizzard gehabt soll heissen ich wurde in meiner wow karriere in 5 Jahren noch nie gehackt. was mach ich anders alls alle die die hier gehackt werden?

es gibet viele leute die hauzutage noch immer keinen guten Schutz auf dem PC haben was ich einfach nur peinlich finde das sind dann genau die typen die solche themen auf machen und heulen.

manch gehn auch auf ihrgendwelche crap seiten ( genau mit den unsicheren Pc systemen) und laden sich da ihrgend welchen crap runter ju hu troyander come in inc key logger e.c.t

wie gesagt ich hab mir erst vor kurzem einen athentifikator gekauft und ich denke jedem dem sein Account was bedeutet hatt auch kein problem 6Euro auszugeben .

Zur errinerung Beim Battlenet account habt ihr ALLE eine email adresse angegeben mit welcher ihr euch einlogt überlegt mal wenn ihr die auch auf ihrgend welchen community seiten zeigt um euch ne email zu schreiben oder so oder auch im Msn Jeder kennt nun schon mal euren Account "namen" das passwort ist nur eine frage der zeit 

Kauft euch einfach einen Authentifikator und ihr seit sicher.


----------



## Fedaykin (15. Januar 2010)

Ohje. Wieder ein solcher Thread.

Wahnsinn. 10 Leute in deinem näheren Umfeld wurden gehackt, wie es so schön heißt. Was ist die logische Schlußfolgerung? Richtig. Battle.net ist scheiße. Wahnsinns Argumentation. Kinder, macht euch davon frei, ihr werdet einfach nur gehackt weil ihr auf entsprechenden Seiten wart und euch Frauen bei Liebesspielen angeschaut habt. Aber hey, es wäre ja peinlich so etwas zuzugeben. Von daher klingt es besser, wenn man behauptet, dass Blizzard Schuld ist. Stimmt.

Nebenbei gesagt, finde ich die Aussage, dass das BAttle.net an den Lags Schuld sein soll, genial. Hier hat jemand mit viel Hirn argumentiert. Ein Traum

@Vorposter: Satzzeichen und der Duden sind dein Freund.


----------



## todesstern (15. Januar 2010)

gib swissxx recht

hab auch einen authentifikator und denke die 6 euro sind ein kleiner preis dafür das eure geliebten chars sicher sind


----------



## Kotnik (15. Januar 2010)

1.: www.seit-seid.de

2. Groß- und Kleinschreibung ist keine Krankheit.

Da kriegt man ja Augenkrebs wenn man das zu lesen versucht, mal ehrlich...oO

Ja genau, kaufen wir lustig Scheiße, die uns Blizzard in den Futtertrog schmeißt...Genau SOLCHE Antworten hab ich gemeint. "Ihr seid ja alle doof"..Aha, sehr konstruktiv. Ganz ehrlich, die Dummheit bzw vielmehr die Unhöflichkeit die sich im Spiel breitmacht, spiegelt sichauch hier wider...^^


----------



## -Baru- (15. Januar 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher, sie stellen deswegen nciht extra leute ein... Den Support gibts eh und ÜBERBESETZT sind die sicherlich nicht.
> 
> Und was heißt hier 1,2 schwarze Schafe? Allein schon wenn ich deine ungläubigkeit lese und einen Haufen andere Posts anderer Schreiber, dann frag ich mich echt, was das soll..Erst mal unterstellen, dann verdächtigen und glauben sowieso nix, weil mans eh besser weiß und die Taten anderer besser kennt als sie selber..Nee, sorry, was soll ich dazu sagen?



Also scheint es mit den Authetificatoren ja doch nicht so gewinnbringedn zu sein. Richtig. Überbesetzt sind sie nicht.
Also können wir doch froh sein, dass sie sich auch um gehackte Accounts kümmern.

Ich habe Dir nicht unterstellt, Gold gekauft zu haben oder Powerleveling genutzt zu haben. Ich sage Dir nur, dass es viele Möglichkeiten gibt,
wie Fremde an Deine Account-Daten kommen können(!)


----------



## DêstroArea52 (15. Januar 2010)

ne is alles zufall das seit BattleNet aufeinmal 50% mehr Leute sich bei Blizz melden das der Acc weg ist ^^

Ich hoffe die Leute die sich hier einen ablabbern von wegen ist jeder selber Schuld bald selber mal das "opfer" werden und dann Leider einsehn müssen das sie unrecht hatten.


----------



## -Baru- (15. Januar 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> die Dummheit bzw vielmehr die Unhöflichkeit die sich im Spiel breitmacht, spiegelt sichauch hier wider...^^



Dann fang mal mit der Dummheit bei dir an. Ich sage, du beziehst Dich nur auf 1,2 schwarze Schafe. Du verneinst.
Und was machst Du nun? Neben argumentatiben Beiträgen suchst Du dir den ohne Argument raus und meckerst über
dessen Rechtschreibung.


----------



## Kotnik (15. Januar 2010)

@DestroArea52:

/sign


----------



## -Baru- (15. Januar 2010)

DêstroArea52 schrieb:


> ne is alles zufall das seit BattleNet aufeinmal 50% mehr Leute sich bei Blizz melden das der Acc weg ist ^^
> 
> Ich hoffe die Leute die sich hier einen ablabbern von wegen ist jeder selber Schuld bald selber mal das "opfer" werden und dann Leider einsehn müssen das sie unrecht hatten.



Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass 90% der neuen Fälle ihre Facebook,blabla,... E-Mail Adresse für denBNet-Account genommen haben könnten.

Sag Du mir erstmal lieber, ob Du wirklich die ganze Zeit deinen Laptop nicht geupdatet hast und keine Peripherie-Datenträger angeschlossen hast.


----------



## Kotnik (15. Januar 2010)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Dann fang mal mit der Dummheit bei dir an. Ich sage, du beziehst Dich nur auf 1,2 schwarze Schafe. Du verneinst.
> Und was machst Du nun? Neben argumentatiben Beiträgen suchst Du dir den ohne Argument raus und meckerst über
> dessen Rechtschreibung.



Dann nehme ich an, war das ein Musterbeispiel für ein Argument? 
*g*


----------



## DreiHaare (15. Januar 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Ja genau, kaufen wir lustig Scheiße, die uns Blizzard in den Futtertrog schmeißt...Genau SOLCHE Antworten hab ich gemeint. "Ihr seid ja alle doof"..Aha, sehr konstruktiv. Ganz ehrlich, die Dummheit bzw vielmehr die Unhöflichkeit die sich im Spiel breitmacht, spiegelt sichauch hier wider...^^



Diese "SCHEIßE" musst du nicht einmal kaufen, wenn du ein entsprechendes Handy hast. Sie ist kostenfrei, du bekommst im Gegenteil noch ein Pet dazu.
Scheiße allerdings ist deine miese Argumentation, die du doch vorhin noch bei Anderen angeprangert hast.


----------



## -Baru- (15. Januar 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Dann nehme ich an, war das ein Musterbeispiel für ein Argument?
> *g*



Ist das deine Art, die Wut über den Verlust deines Accounts auszudrücken? Erbärmlich in meinen Augen.


----------



## Maddalena (15. Januar 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> ZITAT(Darussios @ 6.01.2010, 17:53) Mim Bnet hat das herzlich wenig zu tun.
> Ich bemerke auch keine Lags und nix wegen dem Bnet.
> 
> Wenn du mich fragst, sind die gehackten Leute einfach zu blöd, ihren Acc zu schützen und schieben es aufs Bnet bzw. Haben sie schlechte Hardware, weswegen sie schlechte FPS haben und schieben es aufs Bnet.
> ...




Naja ich korrigiere das gerne mal ... zumindest den Teil mit den Login-Problemen. Bevor Battle.NET Pflicht wurde, man also noch mit beiden Varianten rein konnte, gab es öfters Probleme mit dem normalen wow-account sich einzuloggen. Hat man sich dann einen Battle.Net Account gemacht, gab es keine Probleme mehr. Das war bei mir so und auch bei vielen anderen.


----------



## Kotnik (15. Januar 2010)

Naja, hauptsache Konsum, is klar...
Dann muss ichmir jetzt ein Smartphone kaufen, am besten das von den Apple-Faschisten? Nein danke.

Überhaupt scheint mancher ohne entsprechendes "App" (mein persönliches Unwort des Jahres) nicht mal mehr kacken gehen zu können...


----------



## -Baru- (15. Januar 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Naja, hauptsache Konsum, is klar...
> Dann muss ichmir jetzt ein Smartphone kaufen, am besten das von den Apple-Faschisten? Nein danke.
> 
> Überhaupt scheint mancher ohne entsprechendes "App" (mein persönliches Unwort des Jahres) nicht mal mehr kacken gehen zu können...



Dann komm Du doch mal mit Argumenten, warum es am BattleNet liegen soll, dass Du gehackt wurdest.

HaHa Apple-Faschisten. Ist klar. Bist du der Twink-Buffed-Account von Juido08? Der wusste nämlich auch nicht,
was Faschist bedeutet.

edit:
Hier mal ein Link zur Definition eines Wortes, das Du so gern benutzt, dessen Bedeutung Du aber
anscheinend nicht verstehst oder kennst.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Argument


----------



## Bluescreen07 (15. Januar 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> schon lustig, wie hier Leute am laufenden Band als Lügner bezeichnet werden, nur weil etliche Leute es nicht wahrhaben wollen, dass die Schuld nicht immer bei den ach so dummen Usern liegt, sondern dass vielleicht dieses dümmliche Battlenet-dreckssystem auch was damit zu tun haben könnte..
> Aber damit würde man ja Blizzard kritisieren..oh mein gott! das geht ja nicht!


Auf dann mal Fakten

Benutzerrechte?
Stufe UAC?
Virenscanner (Ja/Nein....)?
Browser?

...


----------



## DreiHaare (15. Januar 2010)

Ach, geh mir doch weg. Diese Behauptung mit der "Insel-Installation" deines Laptops kauft dir doch keiner ab. Lad dir die Authenticatorsoftware für dein Handy runter und lass das Geflenne hier. Nach Jahren in der WoW-Community hat man doch jedes Argument für die ach so tolle Sicherheit des eigenen PC´s schon zig-mal gehört.
Fakt ist einfach Folgendes: Sicherheit im Internet gibt es nicht. Firmen wie Blizzard jedoch betreiben einen weitaus größeren Aufwand als wir, Fremdzugriff auf ihre Daten zu unterbinden. Wieso sollte meine Email-Adresse als Accountname unsicherer sein als irgendein anderer Accountname? Sollte ich sie jedoch beispielsweise hier bei der Anmeldung ebenfalls hinterlassen haben, so habe ich zumindest schon einmal meinen Accountnamen verraten. Mit unsicherem Passwort mache ich Fremden den Zugriff nun natürlich möglicherweise etwas leichter. Aber wer nutzt schon seine überall verwendete Email-Adresse als Accountnamen, ne?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## N00blike (15. Januar 2010)

Komisch bei uns sind 5 leute in der gilde 2 wochen vor dem start des Battle.net accounts gehacked worden und das waren die einzigen die noch keinen Battle.net account hatten...

ich bezweifel das es an dem system liegt e gibt einfach zu viele möglichkeiten um an dein pw und deine email addy zu kommen^^


----------



## Terinder (15. Januar 2010)

Der Authentikator wird nicht angeboten, um Profit daraus zu schlagen, sondern die Ueberlastung des Kundendienstes zu verkleinern und dadurch evtl sogar Geld einzusparen und nicht in negative Schlagzeilen zu fallen. Das Ding hat also nur Vorteile, für beide Parteien.


----------



## -Baru- (15. Januar 2010)

Ich glaube, eine Antwort werden uns sowohl Kotnik, als auch DestroArea52 schuldig bleiben.


----------



## DreiHaare (15. Januar 2010)

N00blike schrieb:


> Komisch bei uns sind 5 leute in der gilde 2 wochen vor dem start des Battle.net accounts gehacked worden und das waren die einzigen die noch keinen Battle.net account hatten...
> 
> ich bezweifel das es an dem system liegt e gibt einfach zu viele möglichkeiten um an dein pw und deine email addy zu kommen^^



Komisch jedenfalls ist NICHT, dass sich die Zahl der Themen hier mehrt, in denen User anfragen, ob die angebliche Mail von Blizzard wirklich von Blizzard sein könnte. Dabei ist es offensichtlich, dass sie eben nicht von Blizzard sind. Die, die hier nicht fragen, haben vielleicht darauf geantwortet.
Definitiv werden momentan wesentlich mehr Anstrengungen unternommen auf irgendeine Weise an die Accounts zu kommen.
Das Spiel ist ab 12. Welcher 12-jährige kennt sich mit den möglichen Gefahren im Internet denn aus? Wäre ich nun so oberflächlich, die Rechtschreibung der hier postenden User in irgendeiner Weise mit dem dahinter (nicht) vorhandenen Intellekt in Verbindung zu bringen.........


----------



## Tikume (15. Januar 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> schon lustig, wie hier Leute am laufenden Band als Lügner bezeichnet werden, nur weil etliche Leute es nicht wahrhaben wollen, dass die Schuld nicht immer bei den ach so dummen Usern liegt, sondern dass vielleicht dieses dümmliche Battlenet-dreckssystem auch was damit zu tun haben könnte..
> Aber damit würde man ja Blizzard kritisieren..oh mein gott! das geht ja nicht!



Es ist halt einfacher den Fehler bei anderen zu suchen. Glaubst Du eine Sicherheitslücke die seit Monaten ausgenutzt wird, würde a) ohne reaktion von Seiten Blizzards beiben und b) unentdeckt von den üblichen Portalen die sich auf jede News stürzen?
In Daoc gab es mal einen Fall dass es jemand geschafft hatte GM Rechte zu bekommen. GOA hat sofort alle Passwörter geändert.

Ich bin ganz sicher kein Blizzard Fanboy aber irgendwo muss man auch ein klein wenig in der Realität bleiben.


----------



## ThEDiciple (15. Januar 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> schon lustig, wie hier Leute am laufenden Band als Lügner bezeichnet werden, nur weil etliche Leute es nicht wahrhaben wollen, dass die Schuld nicht immer bei den ach so dummen Usern liegt, sondern dass vielleicht dieses dümmliche Battlenet-dreckssystem auch was damit zu tun haben könnte..
> Aber damit würde man ja Blizzard kritisieren..oh mein gott! das geht ja nicht!


Letztendlich wird man das aber nie genau wissen, klar ist bei daten klau auch immer irgentwie das system schuld ob nun hier bei wow oder bei banken ect. Trotzdem denke ich nicht das der fehler grundsätzlich am battle.net liegt, das gibts zum einen ja auch nicht erst seid gestern genauso wie acc hacks auch nicht erst heute oder seid kurzem oft auftreten sie treten immer auch, mal mehr, mal weniger. 

Der Umgang mit den eigenen Daten ist nunma das A & O dabei muss man nichtmal zuhause den endscheidenen fehler machen , es reicht aus wenn der rechner xy auf dem man einlogt eine lücke hat. Da reicht einlogin aus und die daten können ausgelesen werden. Und da das doch sehr viele tun würd ich sagen das das auch einer der endscheidenden punkte ist. Ich geb das beispiel gerne mal mit der Gamescom letzten sommer. Dort waren zum teil rechner bereitgestellt wo auch WoW zum zocken angeboten wurde. Allein was sich da an den 3 tagen an leuten eigeloggt haben ist schonma das eine, zum anderen hab ichs erlebt das ich an einem rechner kam bzw wars nen laptop wo der jenige wohl vergessen hatte sich auszuloggen, ich konnte mir nichts dir nichts ma eben auf nem fremden account spielen und hätte sonst was machen können. Natürlich hab ich nix gemacht, hab denjenigen ausgelogt und das wars. Daran sieht man aber wie manche zum teil mit ihren daten umgehn. Die Gamescom war natürlich jetzt schon ein krasser fall aber Inet Cafe oder mal eben beim kumpel einloggen machen soviele. Ich hab auch schon einige hacks mitbekommen, hier waren aber schlicht weg die user selber schuld z.B durch zu kurze einfach passwörter oder einfach durch einfangen eines viruses ect. Nun kann man sicher auf das system in der hinsicht schimpfen das sich zum teil so einfach die accounts ändern lassen. Ich denke hier steht blizzard auch in der pflicht weiter drann zu arbeiten ums noch sicherer zu machen. Ich kann nur sagen ich schwör auf den authenticator. Hab ihn jetzt seid 2 jahren und das teil lässt mich sicher gehn das mein account bei mir bleibt, selbst wenn ich mir mal trotz hoher sicherheit beim surfen bzw aktueller software/virenprogramme was einfange. Auschließen kann mans nicht, ich würde deshalb auch nicht alle gleich deren account gehackt wird in die schublade depp stecken. Wenn ich mir jedoch auch die vielen anschau wie auf Gamescom , Uni kann ichs vielen nicht übel nehmen das sie in erster linie etwas oberflächig über solche leute denke, denn jene sind wohl meist auch in der überzahl auch wenn hier immer gern behauptet wird der rechner wär sauber usw. dann frag ich mich ob jetzt einfach das system schuld ist oder doch nicht irgentwo eine persönliche lücke auf seinem rechner oder fremden rechner ist denn ich kenn genug leute deren account bis heute nicht einmal gehackt wurde, obwohl sie keinen authenticator haben. Einzig und allein das pw ändern diese regelmässig, denn man muss nicht immer davon ausgehn das geklaute daten sofort verwendet werden. Es reicht manchmal aus wenn man eine sec nur eine lücke hatte oder sich falsch verhalten hat mit den acc daten. Und wenn man diese nicht groß ändert in form von PW z.B können diese auch noch monate später genutzt werden. 

Ich denke jeder sollte das beste versuchen seinen account & daten zu schützen. Und da finde ich den authenticator als nötiges muss für jeden. Blizz hingegen sollte natürlich auch versuchen das system sicherer zu machen, in erster linie ist aber der nutzer für seine daten verantwortlich und leider ist in 90% aller fälle genau das das problem.

Was das andere thema angeht was der TE & andere hier ansprechen sind die lags , latenzen usw. 

Sicher will ich da nicht alles schön reden hier liegst denke ich auch einfach ein wenig an der technik. Zum anderen aber auch hier an den usern selbst. Viele erstellen sich ja noch heute auf servern chars, die deutlich mit überfüllt makiert sind. Da muss man sich nicht wundern das gerade nach einbau von patches (never play on patch day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) hier einiges schief läuft oder wartelisten mit servereinlog verbunden werden. Sicher kann man diesen vorwurf alt eingessesenen jetzt nicht machen , dennoch sollte blizz echt bei vollen servern einfach einen riegel davor schieben bzw eine begrenzte anzahl an neu spielern zulassen und wenn diese überschritten ist dann wars das bis wieder paar durch umzug oder löschung weg sind. zZ gibts ja auch wieder kostenlose server trans , die es meiner meinung nach zuwenig gibt, der letzte ist jedenfalls auch schon sehr lang her. Ich spiel jetzt auch schon 5 Jahre auf dem gleichen server und hab dort wohl auch alles durch. Die beschissenen zeiten (ich erinner mich da gern noch an die aq eröffnung wo spielen kaum möglich war vorallem in tanaris ^^) aber auch so an tage wo vor lauter lags ect kaum etwas möglich war. Ich weiß aber auch das dies nie dauerzustand ist und die meiste zeit das spiel genossen werden kann ohne lags usw. . Mein server war ne zeit lang auch proppe voll was sicher auch ein grund wahr. Damals gabs dann ma nen kostenlosen server trans seid dem ist zumindestens die masse kleiner geworden und die probleme auch. Auch hier sollte jeder überlegen obs nicht wert ist wenns garnicht mehr spielbar ist oder der eigene server so voll ist , sachen wie kostenloser transfer zu nutzen. Beim kostenlosen trans können auch gleich alle gildenmitglieder mitziehn wenn man sich einig ist. Klar hat man freunde auf einem server aber hier steckt man wohl in einem zwiespalt und sollte endscheiden was für einen selber wichtiger ist. Wie gesagt ich heiße hier nicht alles gut , blizz sollte zum einen die kostenlosen trans mehr anbieten gerade bei vollen & problem servern. Zum anderen evt mal die technik der server erneuern geld dazu sollten se genug haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und zum anderen volle server einfach auch mal dicht machen was neue chars angeht!


----------



## Wiikend (15. Januar 2010)

-=Swish=- schrieb:


> Ich denke das es mit dem gestiegenen Spam auch einhergeht das die Hacks steigen, aber jeden Morgen steht ein Dummer auf der seine Mails nicht richtig liest und auf gefakte Blizz-Mails schön antwortet bzw auf die Seiten geht und dort seine Daten eingibt
> 
> 
> lg Swish


 Ehehehhoffentlich bekomm ich soeine und dann schreib ich irgendwelche namen wie Acc:uaregay pass:verarschwenanders 123 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btt:ich hatte mal ne pass änderungs anfrage bei meiner e-mail adresse und mehrere passwörter sei dank ddetr hats nich geschafft^^

Mdf wiikend


----------



## Gerbod von Harben (15. Januar 2010)

ThEDiciple schrieb:


> Letztendlich wird man das aber nie genau wissen, klar ist bei daten klau auch immer irgentwie das system schuld ob nun hier bei wow oder bei banken ect. Trotzdem denke ich nicht das der fehler grundsätzlich am battle.net liegt, das gibts zum einen ja auch nicht erst seid gestern genauso wie acc hacks auch nicht erst heute oder seid kurzem oft auftreten sie treten immer auch, mal mehr, mal weniger.
> 
> Der Umgang mit den eigenen Daten ist nunma das A & O dabei muss man nichtmal zuhause den endscheidenen fehler machen , es reicht aus wenn der rechner xy auf dem man einlogt eine lücke hat. Da reicht einlogin aus und die daten können ausgelesen werden. Und da das doch sehr viele tun würd ich sagen das das auch einer der endscheidenden punkte ist. Ich geb das beispiel gerne mal mit der Gamescom letzten sommer. Dort waren zum teil rechner bereitgestellt wo auch WoW zum zocken angeboten wurde. Allein was sich da an den 3 tagen an leuten eigeloggt haben ist schonma das eine, zum anderen hab ichs erlebt das ich an einem rechner kam bzw wars nen laptop wo der jenige wohl vergessen hatte sich auszuloggen, ich konnte mir nichts dir nichts ma eben auf nem fremden account spielen und hätte sonst was machen können. Natürlich hab ich nix gemacht, hab denjenigen ausgelogt und das wars. Daran sieht man aber wie manche zum teil mit ihren daten umgehn. Die Gamescom war natürlich jetzt schon ein krasser fall aber Inet Cafe oder mal eben beim kumpel einloggen machen soviele. Ich hab auch schon einige hacks mitbekommen, hier waren aber schlicht weg die user selber schuld z.B durch zu kurze einfach passwörter oder einfach durch einfangen eines viruses ect. Nun kann man sicher auf das system in der hinsicht schimpfen das sich zum teil so einfach die accounts ändern lassen. Ich denke hier steht blizzard auch in der pflicht weiter drann zu arbeiten ums noch sicherer zu machen. Ich kann nur sagen ich schwör auf den authenticator. Hab ihn jetzt seid 2 jahren und das teil lässt mich sicher gehn das mein account bei mir bleibt, selbst wenn ich mir mal trotz hoher sicherheit beim surfen bzw aktueller software/virenprogramme was einfange. Auschließen kann mans nicht, ich würde deshalb auch nicht alle gleich deren account gehackt wird in die schublade depp stecken. Wenn ich mir jedoch auch die vielen anschau wie auf Gamescom , Uni kann ichs vielen nicht übel nehmen das sie in erster linie etwas oberflächig über solche leute denke, denn jene sind wohl meist auch in der überzahl auch wenn hier immer gern behauptet wird der rechner wär sauber usw. dann frag ich mich ob jetzt einfach das system schuld ist oder doch nicht irgentwo eine persönliche lücke auf seinem rechner oder fremden rechner ist denn ich kenn genug leute deren account bis heute nicht einmal gehackt wurde, obwohl sie keinen authenticator haben. Einzig und allein das pw ändern diese regelmässig, denn man muss nicht immer davon ausgehn das geklaute daten sofort verwendet werden. Es reicht manchmal aus wenn man eine sec nur eine lücke hatte oder sich falsch verhalten hat mit den acc daten. Und wenn man diese nicht groß ändert in form von PW z.B können diese auch noch monate später genutzt werden.
> 
> Ich denke jeder sollte das beste versuchen seinen account & daten zu schützen. Und da finde ich den authenticator als nötiges muss für jeden. Blizz hingegen sollte natürlich auch versuchen das system sicherer zu machen, in erster linie ist aber der nutzer für seine daten verantwortlich und leider ist in 90% aller fälle genau das das problem.



Ich kann Deine Worte nur bestätigen. Ich habe mich auf der Gamescom und auch schon im April auf der RPC gewundert, das viele so unbedarft an fremden Rechnern mit ihren eigenen Daten WOW zocken. 

Klar kann es auch Probleme beim Battle-Net geben und auch dort sind die Daten nicht 100% sicher.
Aber wenn man für etwa 15€ (wobei man ehrlich sagen muss, das die Versand-/Bearbeitungsgebühren für das kleine Päckchen unverschämt hoch sind) mit dem Authenticator meine Accountsicherheit erhöhen kann, ist das gut angelegtes Geld bwz. Es ersparrt Ärger und Frust. Und wenn man das passende Handy hat, kann man sich die mobile Version richtig preisgünstig besorgen. Oder möchte jemand ernstlich behaupten, die 50 Cent für den einmaligen Abruf wären Abzocke?


----------



## ThEDiciple (15. Januar 2010)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> Komisch jedenfalls ist NICHT, dass sich die Zahl der Themen hier mehrt, in denen User anfragen, ob die angebliche Mail von Blizzard wirklich von Blizzard sein könnte. Dabei ist es offensichtlich, dass sie eben nicht von Blizzard sind. Die, die hier nicht fragen, haben vielleicht darauf geantwortet.
> Definitiv werden momentan wesentlich mehr Anstrengungen unternommen auf irgendeine Weise an die Accounts zu kommen.
> Das Spiel ist ab 12. Welcher 12-jährige kennt sich mit den möglichen Gefahren im Internet denn aus? Wäre ich nun so oberflächlich, die Rechtschreibung der hier postenden User in irgendeiner Weise mit dem dahinter (nicht) vorhandenen Intellekt in Verbindung zu bringen.........


Zum einen das, zum anderen wird zZ auch mal wieder vermert im spiel selber von vermeidlichen account dieben werbung mit angeblichen versprechungen von cata beta oder neuartigen mounts/pets geworben. Da soviele bei den emails schon nicht sicher sind, obwohl es eigentlich offentsichtlich ist das es fakes sind will ich nicht wissen wieviele auf ingame wisper reinfallen und dort angegebene seiten besuchen!


----------



## -Baru- (15. Januar 2010)

ThEDiciple schrieb:


> will ich nicht wissen wieviele auf ingame wisper reinfallen und dort angegebene seiten besuchen!



Jupp. Das Spiel ist ab 12 jahren. Ich hätte mit 12 auch so einen coolen Spektraltiger gewollt.


----------



## Pyrodimi (15. Januar 2010)

Super schrieb:


> <!--quoteo(post=2365342:date=7.01.2010, 13:50:name=Vazlav)--><div class='quotetop'>ZITAT(Vazlav @ 7.01.2010, 13:50) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=2365342"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Beim Updaten über den Curse Client wurde dann wohl der Keylogger installiert.
> Eine INC_XML.dll oder so.
> 
> Also was kann man machen,<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
> ...



Ähm joooaa....kommisch..ich nutze seid 4Jahren Addons, ich surfe NUR mit IE ich nutze fast ausschliessliche MICROSOFT Produkte..von Software bis zum Eingabegerät steht bei mir MS druff
ähm jo ich verwende sogar nur Antivirenlösungen von Microsoft..unter Vista wars Liveonecare unter Seven jeztz essentials..
Anzahl Hacks 0 auf 4 Jahre, Freundin machts wie ich..0 auf 4 Jahren 

4 Freunde von mir spielen seid 3 Jahren, 3nutzen Firefox und Kaspersky Anzahl Hacks in 3 Jahren insgesammt: 7 einer nutzt Opera und Norton Hacks in 3 Jahren: 1
Also bevor man Müll schreibt sollte man auch recherchieren..Firefox hat ganz krasse Sicherheitslücken..das Glück war nur es war lange Zeit ein "Randobjekt" und der IE war weit verbreitet,
Dies ändert sich aber jetzt da ja überall herumgeschrien wird wie sicher Firefox nicht ist..und vondaher konzentrieren sich die bösen Jungs jetzt auf den am weitesten verbreiteten Browser 
weil der mit weniger Aufwand mher Beute bringt...ich sag Danke an alle Firefox-User 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das macht meinen IE gleich automatisch wieder n fettes Stück sicherer


----------



## -Baru- (15. Januar 2010)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Das macht meinen IE gleich automatisch wieder n fettes Stück sicherer



http://www.teltarif.de/microsoft-internet-explorer-sicherheitsluecke/news/37214.html


----------



## Schnori (15. Januar 2010)

Huhu,

2 Leute kenne ich ebenfalls deren Accs gehackt worden sind. Einer im Januar diesen Jahres, ein anderer im November letzten Jahres. Übrigens beides IT-Nerds, deren IT-Sicherheit ein Heiligtum ist....
Ca. 12-24h nachdem sie vergeblich versucht haben, auf der OFFIZIELLEN BLIZZARD ARMORY, im Kalender einzuloggen. Der Login brach, nach Eingabe v. Account und PW, mit einer Fehlermeldung ab. Die Fehlermeldung besagte, dass die angefragte Seite zur Zeit nicht ON ist... die Fehlermeldung kam vom Browser, in einem Fall wars der iNet Expl, im anderen Fall Firefox. Gemacht haben die beiden erstmal nichts.... nur am nächsten Tag gestaunt, warum  die Chars nun nackig, teils gelöscht und der Account für 3 Tage gersperrt war.
Hmmm... also ein bischen komisch finde ich das schon....
Mag ja sein, dass Blizzard viel Geld für Datensicherheit ausgibt, aber es wird wohl immer Leute geben, die sich auf die Fahne schreiben, das sicherste System hacken zu können. Außerdem gibt es ja ein gewissen finanzielles Interesse am Accountklau - straffrei wohlgemerkt: klaut man den Account von nem anderen, kann ich es mir kaum vorstellen, dass deshalb eines Tages die Polizei vor der Tür steht und den Hacker verhaftet, weil der WoW-Gold gestohlen hat....


----------



## Pyrodimi (15. Januar 2010)

jayg2k1 schrieb:


> @Pyrodimi: Hast du je was verschickt? Ich weiss ja nicht welchen Luxusladen du für den Versand von Sachen nimmst, aber bei uns kostet das nichtmal nen Euro und ich hab keine Massenrabatte wie eine Firma wie Blizzard. Und ja, 7 Euro sind ja voll geschenkt, schließlich hat das Teil ne Technik drin, die es sonst nur in hochmodernen Gratis-Taschenrechnern der Sparkasse aus dem Jahre 1975 gibt. Wir sollten Blizzard echt anbetteln, dass sie es teurer machen, so billig ist das. Und demnächst hol ich mir für Zuhause nochmal nen Extra-Safe, in dem ich meine Schlüssel einschließ, damit diese nicht geklaut werden können. Pflicht sowas...



Ich hab für die Gilde Authenticatoren bestellt und verschickt..von Österreich nach Deutschland das günstigste 1.90.- Hergestellt werden die Dinger in Korea, 1-3 Euro Materialkosten sinds aber trotzdem n paar cent fürn Hungerlohn, dann kommt Import,Lagerkosten,Bearbeitungskosten,Versand, dann kommt ein ganzes IT-System dazu da die Teile ja nach ner bestimmten Rota die Nummer wechseln (ca alle 30sek änder das teil die Nummer und dein Account- innerhalb dieser Zeit muss die generierte Nummer übereinstimmen) und Blizzard verdient ABERMILLIARDEN an den kleinen Scheißteilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 MUHAMUHA wie blöd muss man sein um echt zu glauben die verdienen sich ne goldene NAse..das würden sie erst wenn sie noch 4,90 wie jeder andre Onlineshop fürn Versand draufhauen udn immerhin verschickens sies über UPS was gar net so günstig ist...
Man hat ja die Wahl..entweder man vertraut auf sein Passwort und seine Software/Surfverhalten und 24/7 wachsames Auge auf Internetadressleisten etc..
oder man bestellt sich son Teil für ne Lappalie oder lädt sichs umsonst aufs Handy oder seinen Imba Ipod


----------



## Pyrodimi (15. Januar 2010)

-Baru- schrieb:


> http://www.teltarif.de/microsoft-internet-explorer-sicherheitsluecke/news/37214.html



Bin so frei:
Allerdings seien bisher "lediglich" Attacken auf den Internet Explorer 6 bekannt. Die Lücke erlaube Fremden im Zweifel die Ausführung von Code auf dem Computer: Bei einem erfolgreichen Angriff habe dieser dann die Rechte des lokalen Nutzers, im Zweifel als auch als Administrator.

Wer Updates macht hat keinen IE6 mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das wäre wie Surfen mit Firefox 1.0 auch ziemlich "sicher" na


----------



## rocksor (15. Januar 2010)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> ZITAT(rocksor @ 10.01.2010, 13:43) z.b. auf chip fängt man sich auch einige viren ein
> Chip? Die Zeitschrift? Glaube ich nicht.


auf www.chip.de hab ich mir schon einige viren geladen >.<


----------



## Logeras (15. Januar 2010)

In den letzten 4 Wochen wurden jetzt bei uns 2 Gildengründer gehackt und die Bank leer geräumt. Jetzt fängt einer der beiden an zu meinen er habe sich den Keylogger von buffed.de geholt, weil ein GM meinte das es so wäre.


----------



## Minorjiel (15. Januar 2010)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> Ich hab meinen account schon seit 1 1/2 Jahren gekündigt. Trotzdem bekomme ich in letzter Zeit
> fast wöchentlich Mail's von Blizzard über account hack Versuche.



Hm? Ich bekommen fast gar keine Mails von Blizzard...vielleicht liegt hier des Pudels Kern. Der ein oder andere Vorposter hat's ja schon erwähnt: Fakemails!


----------



## Minorjiel (15. Januar 2010)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Jupp. Das Spiel ist ab 12 jahren. Ich hätte mit 12 auch so einen coolen Spektraltiger gewollt.



Wie, Du hattest keinen? Meiner hieß BattleCat!


----------



## Super PePe (16. Januar 2010)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/134645-update-2-wartungsarbeiten-am-forum-neue-foren-version/page__st__280
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/138712-internet-explorer/

selbst redend


----------



## Kroshi (16. Januar 2010)

Alle die "gehackt" wurden, haben mit Sicherheit eine .exe angeklickt. Oder sind auf eine Phishing Mail/Seite hereingefallen!
Was anderes ist nicht möglich! Und sobald ihr einen Stealer auf dem PC habt, nützt euch euer tolles 12stelliges PW auch nicht mehr, da die PW's ganz einfach ausgelesen werden. Aber jetzt zu der Frage warum Antiviren Programme nicht anschlagen?
Der Stealer ersteller hat jetzt seinen Virus, doch der wird schon von jedem bekannten Antiviren Programm detected. Also kauft er sich einen Crypter, und crypted seinen Trojaner, dass er FUD ist (FullyUndetected). So, wenn er den Trojaner richtig verteilt, kriegt er ca. 500 Opfer pro Tag!

Was also wirklich hilft, ist ein 2ter PC. Auf dem könnt ihr verdächtige Dateien starten, und den Traffic mitsniffen. Denn sobald man den Trojaner startet, loggt er sich auf dem FTP des typen ein, dem der Trojaner gehört, und speichert auf dem FTP alle PW's von euch. Dazu braucht der eine Internetverbindung, ist ja klar, aber sobald der sich zum Internet verbindet, ensteht Traffic, diesen Traffic kann man z.b. mit Cain&Able mitsniffen.

Ich hoffe das hat Klarheit verschafft.

Edit: Es gibt auch NP (NonPublic) Exploits, also fehlerlücken die ausgenützt werden, die, sobald du eine infizierte Seite betritts, ein Programm auf deinen PC laden und ausführen, davon bekommst du aber nichts mit. Solche Exploits kosten bis zu 5k &#8364;


----------



## Thufeist (16. Januar 2010)

Wir sind eine 4 Leute Gilde (Mein Bruder, seine Freundin, ein gemeinsamer L Freund und ich)..
Vorgestern wurde mein Bruder gehackt, komplette GBank ausgeräumt und von allen Chars die Items verkauft, Marken umgetauscht etc.
Es waren von jetzt auf gleich Mats, Tränke, Steine etc. für Summero 20k Gold weg..
Haben einen Teil schon zurück bekommen, warten im moment darauf das die Chars meines Bruders wieder hergestellt werden..

Sollten wir da großartig Verlust machen, werden wir gemeinsam mit dem Spiel aufhören..
Denn im Moment nimmt das echt rapide zu.. so sehr das es mir auch nicht mehr wie ein *Zufall* erscheint..


----------



## KING123KING123 (16. Januar 2010)

Kroshi schrieb:


> Alle die "gehackt" wurden, haben mit Sicherheit eine .exe angeklickt. Oder sind auf eine Phishing Mail/Seite hereingefallen!
> Was anderes ist nicht möglich! Und sobald ihr einen Stealer auf dem PC habt, nützt euch euer tolles 12stelliges PW auch nicht mehr, da die PW's ganz einfach ausgelesen werden. Aber jetzt zu der Frage warum Antiviren Programme nicht anschlagen?
> Der Stealer ersteller hat jetzt seinen Virus, doch der wird schon von jedem bekannten Antiviren Programm detected. Also kauft er sich einen Crypter, und crypted seinen Trojaner, dass er FUD ist (FullyUndetected). So, wenn er den Trojaner richtig verteilt, kriegt er ca. 500 Opfer pro Tag!
> 
> ...



Mir ist vollkommen unklar wie Leute überhaupt auf sowas reinfallen wie Phishing Mail/seiten.

Nur schon die Frage in denn Phishing Mail geben schon klar an das es um Phishing Mail handel. (Loggin Daten, Passwort, Anschrift, Geheime Frage und Antwort usw...)

Leute die auf Addons reinfallen wie "Ganz-Viel-Gold-bekommen-Im-game" [sup](name frei erfunden)[/sup]

```
Installieren sie das Addon mit der gold.exe in ihren wow Ordner und sie bekommen im Spiel Tipp´s wie sie an ganz viel Gold kommen.
```
Wer auf Phishing Seite geht die Täglich in wow chat geposte werden von lv1 char, kann auch gleich seine daten in /2 posten.
Wer dann auch noch auf Seiten wie wir-verschenken-wow-gold-für-nix.tde [sup](name frei erfunden)[/sup] geht kann man auch nicht mehr helfen.

Ich selber Spiele seit fast 2 Jahren wow und hab noch keine Phishing Mail bekommen. Liegt wohl auch daran das ich nicht auf jeder sinnlosen wow Seite meine Daten angebe.

Die Spieler sind nach meiner Meinung zu 100% selber schuld wenn ihr wow acc "gehackt"[sup](hacken kann man das nicht nennen wenn ihr eure Daten einfach so denn Leuten gibt.)[/sup] werden.


----------



## Kroshi (16. Januar 2010)

Ich gebs zu, ich bin auch mal auf ne Phishing Seite hereingefallen. Glücklicherweise hab ich den Acc wieder bekommen.

Aber ich bin auch so in nem Spam verteiler drin <.<
Ich bekomm jeden tag ne mail von "blizzard" wo ich meine Anschrift usw hinschicken soll.


----------



## Shadria (16. Januar 2010)

Kroshi schrieb:


> Alle die "gehackt" wurden, haben mit Sicherheit eine .exe angeklickt. Oder sind auf eine Phishing Mail/Seite hereingefallen!
> Was anderes ist nicht möglich!


Wie sieht es mit der Sicherheitslücke des FlashPlayers aus, die letztes Jahr im Umlauf war?



Kroshi schrieb:


> ...
> Was also wirklich hilft, ist ein 2ter PC. Auf dem könnt ihr verdächtige Dateien starten, und den Traffic mitsniffen. Denn sobald man den Trojaner startet, loggt er sich auf dem FTP des typen ein, dem der Trojaner gehört, und speichert auf dem FTP alle PW's von euch. Dazu braucht der eine Internetverbindung, ist ja klar, aber sobald der sich zum Internet verbindet, ensteht Traffic, diesen Traffic kann man z.b. mit Cain&Able mitsniffen.
> ...


Nicht jeder hat einen 2. PC und geschätzte 98% der User sind wohl aufgrund mangelndem Fachwissens nicht in der Lage einen Sniffer zu bedienen... daran schon mal gedacht?



Kroshi schrieb:


> ...
> Edit: Es gibt auch NP (NonPublic) Exploits, also fehlerlücken die ausgenützt werden, die, sobald du eine infizierte Seite betritts, ein Programm auf deinen PC laden und ausführen, davon bekommst du aber nichts mit. Solche Exploits kosten bis zu 5k €


Das ist im Prinzip das Selbe wie bei den Non Public Tutorials: woher will man Wissen, dass nicht bereits jemand vorher diese wunderbare Sicherheitslücke erkannt und publiziert hat? Wer für so einen Käse Euros ausgibt, der is selber schuld.


----------



## Gnoffl (16. Januar 2010)

KING123KING123 schrieb:


> Mir ist vollkommen unklar wie Leute überhaupt auf sowas reinfallen wie Phishing Mail/seiten.
> 
> Nur schon die Frage in denn Phishing Mail geben schon klar an das es um Phishing Mail handel. (Loggin Daten, Passwort, Anschrift, Geheime Frage und Antwort usw...)
> 
> ...



also langsam reicht es aber auch mal... jaja alle sind total behindert die auf Phishing seiten reinfallen blabla... mir könnte so etwas niemals nie passiern bäääääääääääääh
was soll denn das. Ich selbst bin auch schon gehackt worden und ich bin bestimmt mehr als nur vorsichtig. Es geht ja schließlich nicht nur um WoW. Dieses neunmal kluge gequatsche hier von manchen Leute geht mir mehr als nur auf die Nerven. Wollt ihr mir im ernst erzählen das euch sowas nicht passieren kann ??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was macht euch da so sicher ? Euer Virenprogramm? Eure Firewall ??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Glaub mir kaum jemand der hier in dieser Community ist geht ohne diese zwei dinge ins Netz. Da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher. Es ist auch keiner so bescheuert und gibt irgendwo seine Daten ein. Zumindest nicht die mehrheit.

Aber dir kann das nicht passieren... neeeee natürlich nicht... man ey das ist ein Globales problem und nicht jede Phishing Mail oder jedes TrojanerProgramm oder what ever ist sofort zu erkennen
man googlet etwas total banales und landet plötzlich auf seiten die lieber nicht geöffnet wären... aber vermutlich bist du so klug und verwendest google nie... oder wie ihr alle wist gibt es ja ein neues Arsenal. Wie schnell die Chinesen oder whatever da eine Seite auf die beine gestellt haben konnte man in den letzten Tagen dank eines aufmerksamen Buffedusers feststellen... aber du hättest den Braten vermutlich schon viel eher gerochen 

Hab den Link wegen der Armory sache mal ausn Buffed Forum rausgesucht:
 Neue Betrugsmethode ! Armory Scam !

Ums auf den Punkt zu bringen. Wer glaubt er sei sicher, und alle die darauf reingefallen sind öffnen wahllos .exe oder geben ihre Daten überall preis den kann ich nur warnen. Denn es ist nur noch eine frage der Zeit bis man vielleicht selbst mal betroffen ist.


----------



## Timewarp85 (16. Januar 2010)

Durag schrieb:


> ZITAT(Davatar @ 6.01.2010, 16:28)
> 
> Meine Passworte sind aus Prinzip 12 Stellig und die Reg Nummer...



/sign

bei mir siehts genauso aus...12 stellig CD Key von einem Spiel ;-) bestehend also aus zahlen und buchstaben ohne jeglichen sinn.

bis jetzt immer glück gehabt mit hackern *auf holz klopf*

Die leute die gehackt werden sind doch "oft" (nicht immer;-)) selbst schuld...wenn ich von kumpels manchmal die PW gesagt bekomme die die teilweise verwenden wird mir schlecht.

Ich denke wahllose Buchstaben+Sonderzeichen+Zahlen kombinationen sind immernoch die sicherste Variante. Oder halt, speziell für WOW, den authentikator besorgen.


gruß Time


----------



## Healinqueen (14. Februar 2011)

Meredithe schrieb:


> Also ich muss Swish rechtgeben, ich denke auch, das viele der Hacks durch die eigenen Dummheit verursacht werden...
> Entweder wird für alles ein und dasselbe Passwort genommen... E-mails nich richtig durchgelesen oder oder oder... Blizz warnt auch oft genug davor, das sie niemals (!!!) nach einem PW fragen werden und trotzdem geben es einige immernoch auf einigen Seiten an...
> 
> Mein Passwort besteht auch aus 14 Zeichen und zudem ändere ich es auch regelmäßig...
> ...




Manchmal liegt das auch nicht an der "dummheit" der Leute. Denn auch ich wurde gehackt. Mein Account war stillgelegt. Als ich Irgendwann mich in Battle.net einloggte stand da das mein Account aktiv ist. Er wurde genau an dem Tag per Online-Aufladung aufgeladen für 30 Tage. Wie das so ist, Gold , Taschen, Equip usw alles weg und sogar Low-Chars gelöscht. Und mein Passwort ist ziemlich lang und auch Zahlen sind dabei. Das Passwort habe ich nur bei WoW und ich gebe es auch niemals her.Virustest wurde durchlaufen lassen und auch da negativ. Also es ist auch so möglich das man gehackt wird.


----------



## Kuisito (14. Februar 2011)

Hm, Leute, kauft euch einfach einen Authenticator, selbst Hartz IV Empfaenger koennen sich das leisten! Ich wurde in 5 Jahren WoW nicht einmal gehackt. Und dies, mit einem recht simplen Passwort, ohne Anti-Viren Programm. iPhone bzw. iPod Touch Authenticator gibts sogar kostenlos 

Weniger Pornos laden, einfach online gucken!


----------



## Firun (14. Februar 2011)

oh dieser Thread ist ja schon über 1 Jahr alt.... benutzt bitte diesen Aktuellen Thread hier danke.


----------

